# More Fenix Digital Lights - L0D CE and L1D CE



## 4sevens (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I hope everyone is having a warm New Years eve!
Meanwhile, the Fenix R&D department has been busy as they usually are.

They have released some exciting preliminary specifications as well as prototype
pictures and beamshots of a few upcoming Fenix Digital models.

These Digital models sport not only microprocessor controlled multi-level
operations, but they also utilize the leading edge Cree XR-E LED.

The Fenix L0D CE and the Fenix L1D CE will be available sometime in January 2007.

On to the preliminary specifications:
*****
Fenix L0D CE

Uses Cree 7090 XR-E LED

Uses a single AAA battery

Has the same look as the Fenix L0D

Three brightness levels (PWM), plus Strobe and SOS
20 Lumens(3.5hrs) -> 7.5 Lumens(8.5hrs) -> 50 Lumens(1hrs) ->Strobe -> SOS

The max brightness is about 55 lumens

Textured reflector

Twist switch

Type III hard anodized finish

Black color











*****
Fenix L1D CE

Uses Cree 7090 XR-E LED

Uses a single AA battery, including protected lithium-ion AA-sized batteries

It will look similar to the L1T, with subtle differences

Six brightness levels (current regulation), including strobe and SOS

They will come in two flavors:
general series: 18 -> 40 -> 74 -> SOS
turbo series: 85 -> Strobe
(I'm getting clarification on these modes right now - this is simply what they
provided me)

The maximum brightness is about 85 lumens on common AA's.

When using the li-ion battery, the max brightness is about 135 lumens.

Digital Current regulation

Textured reflector

Tail cap push switch

Type III hard anodized finish

Black color
















*****
Updates:
12/31 post


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet! Cant wait. :rock:


----------



## aceo07 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice!


----------



## MikeF (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Libbs (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoa! Nice stuff


----------



## fnmag (Dec 31, 2006)

That L1D CE looks like a winner. Can't wait.


----------



## NAW (Dec 31, 2006)

We need a Fenix L2D CE :lolsign:


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the preview. Fantastic stuff. We'll try to be patient. (Right guys?)


----------



## coontai (Dec 31, 2006)

hopefully 4-sevens will get more this time vs. witht he p1d-ces


----------



## l1s125 (Dec 31, 2006)

oh man, i'm so excited, i can't wait, i can't believe i'm getting so worked up over a flashlight...

i think i'm gonna pass out


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 31, 2006)

More good news! They do keep busy. Still hoping for a tail clicky CR123 version although I wonder if the L1D might take the CR123 tube? Happy and bright new years!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 31, 2006)

Fenix L1D-CE sounds great !

Will be watching this space for more info when available.


Thank you, 4sevens, for keeping us informed.


But, just to show my *incredible self-control and willpower*,

i hearby promise not to buy ANY more lights until NEXT YEAR !






Best of luck (and health) to all my CPF friends in 2007.


----------



## charge (Dec 31, 2006)

Man this is killing me. I guess I have to wait now. I have LED fever real bad. Must be that CPF virus thats goin around:laughing:.


----------



## Long John (Dec 31, 2006)

:goodjob: Fenix. Very fast response on requests of your customers:twothumbs

Best regards and a happy new year:buddies:

_____
Tom


----------



## glockboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Can the Fenix L0D CE using the li-ion battery?


----------



## coppertrail (Dec 31, 2006)

Are there any pricing details?


----------



## Concept (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like another light for the 07 list.


----------



## X Racer (Dec 31, 2006)

L1D CE on a 14500 should be the bomb, but I am going to guess it won't have the different levels with them...


----------



## Boomerang (Dec 31, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> More good news! They do keep busy. Still hoping for a tail clicky CR123 version although I wonder if the L1D might take the CR123 tube? Happy and bright new years!



Agreed.

They should make use of that rear-end star (*), making it active so it can turn (in 60 degree increments?) to activate modes instead of the twist head technique.

How come **I** can think of this stuff and they can't? 

Happy New Year, everybody!

Andy


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 31, 2006)

4sevens: your last pic shows 4 levels, is the "max" level then with the li-ion I assume?


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2006)

Since they seem to have figured out the need for a textured reflector on these, does you think they'll start putting them into the P1D CE's and thereby improve/eliminate the "illusional" dark ring?


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 31, 2006)

Woohoo! :rock:

Really like the L1D CE although I am trying to figure out how it is switched (click a few times or turn the head?) There are general and turbo versions... one of them is max with strobe so full power on the first click? If so, I take one of each. Like the current regulation of the AA series so when do I send my money? 

Shame the L0D CE does not use the same regulation as the L1D CE.... but it looks to be another great light. The brightest freakin AAA production light with multiple levels. 

Now for the pre-orders and more information to follow. Thanks for the heads-up and I am saving my coins now.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 31, 2006)

Will the L1D CE heads work with existing L2T/L1T bodies and if so, will the heads be availiable to buy separately?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 31, 2006)

Great news!!! I'm counting my pennies.

Geoff


----------



## nuggett (Dec 31, 2006)

I knew they would do it. 1 LOP CE for me


----------



## jezzyp (Dec 31, 2006)

Why not just make one with all the modes?

I know - They know that CPFs buy both!


----------



## javafool (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty exciting news .... ... I knew it wouldn't take Fenix long to come out with Cree versions. I guess I will be in for one of each.


----------



## redskins38 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow i might have to get one of those


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 31, 2006)

~
These are really very appealing .

I want the solar rechargeable model ............. HeHeHaHa .


----------



## Budman231 (Dec 31, 2006)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOO!! I was hoping the L1D-CE was coming. Sign me up !!


----------



## BrightGal (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes! It's one of these rather than an L0 Ti fo me; can't wait.


----------



## Meduza (Dec 31, 2006)

Dohh.. and i just bought a L1T for christmas...


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi folks,

I know there are lots of questions being posted here and we appreaciate your
interest. However, the first post contains all the information that I have.
I will update as I get more information. So, please don't be bothered if I
don't address your questions - more likely than not, I do not have an answer
to your question so I will default to silence until I do 

Meanwhile, I'll be enjoying the New Years eve and the start of the New Year
tonight. I hope you all do so likewise!


----------



## 8686 (Dec 31, 2006)

I definately want a L1D-CE. Will have to wait for beam shots to see how much brighter the L0D-CE is compared to my LOP-SE (and then I will probably buy anyway)

I hope the threads and knurling on the LOD-CE are better than my L0P-SE. I used quite a bit of teflon tape on threads and grip tape on the head to allow one handed usage!

Where is best place to buy protected Li-Ion AA and AAA and charger? I think I saw AW was out and Fifth Unit is currently closed.

Looks like I will be off to an expensive start of 2007!
But what an exciting time to have this (addiction) hobby!

Happy New Year to ALL!


----------



## Bomo (Dec 31, 2006)

Since the knurling appears on the tail cap only, I'm hoping that the the level can be chosen thru the clickie - and that it is remembered the next time it is turned on. I would also assume from the specs that low level comes on first(?)


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 31, 2006)

but can someone tell me how both lights are regulated?

Really want them...

Happy 2007!
Joris


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, The future is looking BRIGHT!


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the L0D is PWM dimmed, hopefully they have fine tuned the flickering! The L1D looks like it's Current Regulated! Sweet! 

4 Sevens I'd really love an L2D!! Might have 135 lumens and twice the runtimes on the lower levels!! Sweet!


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 31, 2006)

Meduza said:


> Dohh.. and i just bought a L1T for christmas...


 
Well put your SSC P4 back on the group buy and mod it


----------



## waynejitsu (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW!
Thanks for letting me test out the "Double A"..., that is crazy bright for sucha small light and smoother beam than the P1D CE too


----------



## Vickers (Dec 31, 2006)

Another request for (preliminary) pricing.

Hey, I need to budget for things!


----------



## Ironhog81 (Dec 31, 2006)

Durn, now I know my next light purchases for 2007.
Is a 18650 version coming aso? Or 2 AA?
That would be another one or two purchases.


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 31, 2006)

I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light
I will not go crazy over this light

Dammit!


----------



## Death's Head (Dec 31, 2006)

This a great time for newbies like me! Crees and Seouls now leading the way in the LED market, I am glad to see these efficient and powerful lights. More lights to go on my list.
Nice to see the lower priced brands first out of the gate with these lights.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 31, 2006)

Questions for Fenix:

L0D-CE
Gift bux or mini box?
Pocket clip included?
EDIT KEYCHAIN CLIP INCLUDED?
KEYCHAIN/Pocket clip more useful than gift box.

L1D-CE
Do we have to cycle thru all the modes or can go to OFF directly from any mode?


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont think its necessarily about listening to what people want... fenix made like $99999999982638423465897598634 off the p1d-ce they'd be stupid not to make more cree models. haha


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 31, 2006)

good job fenix! :thumbsup: 

being the first on the market with such flashlights... amazing! 
i wonder if the owner of the company is/was a cpf'r? :rock:


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder how many more lumens a LiON LOD-CE would have, these are both very cool but I don't think they can out do a P1D-CE(for me) except for battery savings, their thinner but they are longer too. I love that Fenix is moving full steam ahead, I'd like to see as many companies as possible pay the price for servering their own interest or more so just Fenix get their just profit from working hard and smart.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 31, 2006)

Very cool. I'm also wondering if there will be an L2D-CE...


----------



## Martini (Dec 31, 2006)

For those asking about the interface on the L1D, I imagine the circuit is similar to the one in the L0-SE/Ti/D and P1D. Assuming the L1D uses Fenix's usual reverse clicky, mode selection would work like this: Full click to turn on; quick momentary off to switch modes; repeat until desired mode is selected; release. It should be more intuitive than it sounds, and it keeps Fenix from having to add more moving parts.

Then again, it could be something entirely different!


----------



## cheapo (Dec 31, 2006)

ok, this is exactly what i'v been waiting for... now i need to decide which of those to get... hmm. (dont even say "Get both"  )

-David


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 31, 2006)

cheapo said:


> ok, this is exactly what i'v been waiting for... now i need to decide which of those to get... hmm. (dont even say "Get both"  )
> 
> -David



Get 2 of em.


----------



## :)> (Dec 31, 2006)

cheapo said:


> dont even say "Get both"
> -David



Whatever:lolsign:

Who are you kidding? You are gonna buy 'em both. Maybe 2 of each:rock:

I must say, Fenix is on top of this game. I am marveling over my P1D (luxeon version) and I gotta tell you that these are some very nice lights. 

-Goatee


----------



## cheapo (Dec 31, 2006)

i would love to see a natural version of the l1d ce... i have not seen any natural fenixes other than the lopse, and the p1 series.

-David


----------



## rp42995 (Dec 31, 2006)

here we go again time to spend more $$$$,  oh well Paypal ready!!


----------



## eebowler (Dec 31, 2006)

*SPECULATION WARNING!*

The L1D CE looks like it uses the same body as the L1 lights. I am HOPING that the L1D CE head is compatible with the L1 body as that means it can be used with a L2P body for 100+ lumens! 

I'm actually excited about this one.  :huh:


----------



## cheapo (Dec 31, 2006)

actually am wondering how you change levels on this l1d ce, maybe it is just like the jetbeam's "soft touch" method... anyway, i hardly see much of a brightness difference between the modes on the l1d ce. oh, and also,,,,, I HOPE THE HEAD IS COMPATIBLE WITH THE CR123 BODIES SOLD AT FENIX-STORE.

GUYS, GO AND HAVE A GOOD TIME TONIGHT, AND DONT WAIT AROUND FOR UPDATES!! (at least not till you get back from partying)

-David


----------



## Ritch (Dec 31, 2006)

Could the rear part of the L1D CE head be a ring to change the levels?





Look at the pic ...


----------



## Bomo (Dec 31, 2006)

Ritch said:


> Could the rear part of the L1D CE head be a ring to change the levels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would suspect the ring would be knurled if that were the case. Nice thought tho


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Dec 31, 2006)

I sure hope the L0D & L1D CE don't have the same terrible threading issues the P1D-CE has according to what I've been reading about from numerous other CPFers.


----------



## lexina (Dec 31, 2006)

I am sold - the L1D CE looks like a winner! Aside from being able to use commonly available AAs, it can take 14500s to give the brightness of the P1D CE!


----------



## MillerMods (Dec 31, 2006)

Fenix it does it again with a great product!


----------



## eebowler (Dec 31, 2006)

Ritch: A simple tailswitch can be used to change modes if turning the head clockwise then anti-clockwise is simply turning on and off the light.


----------



## theRadioGuy (Dec 31, 2006)

It's going to be an interesting year!


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 31, 2006)

I want one of these also. Wonder if there will be a CR123 tube available...best of both worlds.


----------



## tygger (Dec 31, 2006)

i knew it! the minute i break down and buy an LOD here come the CE. oh well, it leaves me with only one option. buy the L1D CE. i really wanted a AA anyway.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jan 1, 2007)

cheapo said:


> ok, this is exactly what i'v been waiting for... now i need to decide which of those to get... hmm. (dont even say "Get both"  )
> 
> -David



Get both. I am. 

these are excactly what i want though. Once i get these im ditching this forum and neevr coming hback. Not till im rich at least.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that's what I wanted for Christmas! Any chance they will have a natural finish as well?

Kevin


----------



## damon (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope the L1D CE head is compatible with the L2T/L2S bodies


----------



## SIG (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like a great light! I also hope it can be used with a 2AA body or a CR123 body. With selectable brightness levels and a Cree LED, this looks like a must have!!


----------



## l1s125 (Jan 1, 2007)

hopefully they'll have 'em in natural


----------



## Martini (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to wonder why Fenix is opting to use PWM for the L0D-CE. Since it has lower levels than it's bigger brothers, the flickering is bound to be more evident. It just seems like they've done it backwards to me. After you've seen the P1D-CE on low, there is no going back to PWM.


----------



## myk (Jan 1, 2007)

Martini said:


> I have to wonder why Fenix is opting to use PWM for the L0D-CE. Since it has lower levels than it's bigger brothers, the flickering is bound to be more evident. It just seems like they've done it backwards to me. After you've seen the P1D-CE on low, there is no going back to PWM.



perhaps an efficiency issue?


----------



## javafool (Jan 1, 2007)

Martini said:


> I have to wonder why Fenix is opting to use PWM for the L0D-CE. Since it has lower levels than it's bigger brothers, the flickering is bound to be more evident. It just seems like they've done it backwards to me. After you've seen the P1D-CE on low, there is no going back to PWM.



I have to agree with myk, PWM is extremely efficient. In a EDC, efficiency is very important to me.


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## flame2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just wondering when used with a 14500 Li-ion, all the levels on the L1D CE will work as normal or not......or just one level of brightness similar to the P1D CE?


----------



## Jay R (Jan 1, 2007)

l1s125 said:


> hopefully they'll have 'em in natural


 
I'll second that. I've gone right off black.


----------



## Norm (Jan 1, 2007)

flame2000 said:


> Just wondering when used with a 14500 Li-ion, all the levels on the L1D CE will work as normal or not......or just one level of brightness similar to the P1D CE?


I have a Civictor (made by Fenix) similar setup with the levels, all levels work fine with a 14500 just brighter.
Norm


----------



## Jay R (Jan 1, 2007)

If I can take out the L0D CE innards and put them in my L0 Ti I'll be a happy man........


----------



## Long John (Jan 1, 2007)

Jay R said:


> If I can take out the L0D CE innards and put them in my L0 Ti I'll be a happy man........



I guess we will see in a short time a limited run of these lights in Ti 

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## cdosrun (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, thank you David, I hope you have a Happy New year too. Fenix are releasing these things at a rate of knots.

The speculation was true, it is just a shame that money doens't materialise as quickly! 

Happy New year everyone.

Andrew


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 1, 2007)

Norm said:


> I have a Civictor (made by Fenix) similar setup with the levels, all levels work fine with a 14500 just brighter.
> Norm



Your Civictor with several levels?
That can take 14500 ?

:huh2:


----------



## wojtek_pl (Jan 1, 2007)

If only they wish get rid of that SOS mode, then L1D CE could be great light.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well its January dangit! Where are they?


----------



## sb0007 (Jan 1, 2007)

Finally they are going to be released. ughh temptation. Just manage to endure and hold myself from getting the p1dce... The LOD Ce looks like it could knock my FF3 off its keychain EDC duty. the L1DCe threatens my jetbeam mkI from pocket edc. But having spend big dough on FF3, really reluctant to retire it.... must resist.... at least they didnt make it user adjustable and make the low really low about 2-3lumens, so i can still resist. I hope.

must resist....resist.....


----------



## Boomerang (Jan 1, 2007)

Any new cree LED flashlights that don't exceed 100 lumens output aren't worth it, imho.

The L1D CE is only 80 lumens, but that's OK for a keyring flashlight. With such a narrow tube diameter it's probably just right for a narrow spot in close proximity.

Where's the turbo head Fenix L2D CE 2xCR123A flashoholics have cried out for?

Fenix is rushing to market with decent offerings, (minus some product shortcuts [branding] and mode switching technique) and they seem more interested in reaching the middle ground consumer, imho.

Andy


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 1, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


> Your Civictor with several levels?
> That can take 14500 ?
> 
> :huh2:



He is referring to the new Stainless Steel Civictor CR.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142126


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 1, 2007)

LA OZ said:


> He is referring to the new Stainless Steel Civictor CR.
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142126



Ahh.That one.
Really cool.
Now i got the picture


----------



## Mi6 (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool news.
I'm for L1D CE.



> The maximum brightness is about 85 lumens on common AA's.
> When using the li-ion battery, the max brightness is about 135 lumens.


 
What about maximum brightness (lumens) if I use rechargable 2700 NiMH?
Do you have any info on that?

Thanks.


----------



## JanCPF (Jan 1, 2007)

> The maximum brightness is about 85 lumens on common AA's.
> When using the li-ion battery, the max brightness is about 135 lumens.


If this is true it can't be regulated either on common AA or on Li-Ion or both. At least not on the highest level.

Jan


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 1, 2007)

Still waiting for my P1D CE & LOD now they come up with these torch.


----------



## hburner (Jan 1, 2007)

Got to have the L1T and the L2T Cree!!!!!!!! Got to have it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sclemin1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Many are describing the UI punctuality of the Jetbeam MK-II AA, witch is my favorite EDC at this time. When Fenix comes out with this I'll definitely buy one.

Please drop the SOS. One model is enough with 3 or 4 levels + strobe. 
I'd like to see a compromise between the 2 models, one model with about 90 lumens on high for single AA battery life.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 1, 2007)

L1D CE, just what we've been waiting for. 

PayPal at the ready. I'm not waiting for runtime and regulation graphs for this little gem. Oh my L1P is going to be so jealous.


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Jan 1, 2007)

the L1D CE general series is damn good news!
but i'm not too happy with the modes
18 is not low enough by far
and i think most people have more use for a strobe than a sos
with two other levels availabe, i think the highest on both lights should be 85

if they don't change that, i'll be getting the general series anyway, and mod the tailcap for a really low low
but sos instead of strobe is still a shame. please, please make them change that :shakehead


----------



## l1s125 (Jan 1, 2007)

This is gonna sound cynical because, well, it IS cynical. Looking at the modes between the two flavors, it looks like they chose them to maximize the likelihood of enthusiasts buying both of them... They read CPF, they know all about the whole "buy both" inside joke that's not really a joke.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 1, 2007)

I think releasing the black first and the natural later is also an effort to maximize sales. Hasn't this been done with at least two other lights previously? Dumb businessmen they are not.

Geoff


----------



## javafool (Jan 1, 2007)

I will have to agree that flashlight manufacturers really need to eliminate the SOS mode. Even for walking or emergency to extend battery life but still be seen, a blink.blink.. one second pause or 1/2 second pause.. blink.blink would be much more useful. Reference that mode in the Glo-Toob. I use it often when walking ths dogs at night.

Terry


----------



## cheapo (Jan 1, 2007)

well, the shot show is right around the corner, so i'll wait to see what surefire, pentagonlight, pelican, and hds has up their sleeves.... maybe.

-David


----------



## cheapo (Jan 1, 2007)

i know i should know, but what is wpm?

-David


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 1, 2007)

JanCPF said:


> If this is true it can't be regulated either on common AA or on Li-Ion or both. At least not on the highest level.
> 
> Jan


Sure it can. 

For example, lets say it uses a step up DC/DC converter. Well, when the Li-Ion is fresh off the charger it's voltage is higher than the Vf of the LED, so the circuit doesn't need to step up the voltage, and as such can't control the current. Later after running for a while the batteries lose voltage and they fall below the Vf of the LED and the step up DC/DC starts doing it's thing and regulation occurs.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't understand why the L1D-CE isn't offering the same lumen levels and runtimes as the P1D-CE.

The CR123 and AA have very similar energy capacities, around 4.5 W*h.


----------



## SpeedEvil (Jan 1, 2007)

javafool said:


> I have to agree with myk, PWM is extremely efficient. In a EDC, efficiency is very important to me.



It's not, it's a cheapness issue.

PWM costs you a fair amount in terms of battery life - constant current makes the light run for half again as long.

For example, if I remember right, the first post in this thread gave 8.5 hours for low mode for the l0d-ce - with constant current you'd get around 14 hours.

This is simply as the LED gets lots more efficient as you drop the current.

It is however cheaper and easier to make a converter that's just turned on and off, rather than one which is properly regulated.

(Assuming a properly designed switching regulator - but even without great design it's hard to lose 33% of efficiency by going to low power.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 1, 2007)

cheapo said:


> i know i should know, but what is wpm?
> 
> -David


PWM is Pulse Width Modulation. It's when you drive the LED at the same current the whole time but turn it off and on rapidly to achieve lower brightness levels. If you flash it fast enough your eye can't tell it's turning off and on rapidly, it just looks dimmer.

My turn... Is EDC = Every Day Carry?


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 1, 2007)

Martini said:


> I have to wonder why Fenix is opting to use PWM for the L0D-CE. Since it has lower levels than it's bigger brothers, the flickering is bound to be more evident. It just seems like they've done it backwards to me. After you've seen the P1D-CE on low, there is no going back to PWM.


If they run the PWM frequency fast enough you won't be able to see it. In my experience 150-180Hz is where that occurs. Since these lights are still "in development" hopefully they can and will take that feedback into consideration.


----------



## JanCPF (Jan 1, 2007)

Stereodude said:


> Sure it can.
> 
> For example, lets say it uses a step up DC/DC converter. Well, when the Li-Ion is fresh off the charger it's voltage is higher than the Vf of the LED, so the circuit doesn't need to step up the voltage, and as such can't control the current. Later after running for a while the batteries lose voltage and they fall below the Vf of the LED and the step up DC/DC starts doing it's thing and regulation occurs.


This is exactly what I mean. 'Can't control the current' at the high voltages thus the light is not regulated at least not on Li-Ion. Regulated in my book means relativly flat output from start to end. not 135 lumens dropping to 85 within the first 10 minuttes or whatever might be the case.

Jan


----------



## paulr (Jan 1, 2007)

EDC: yes correct.

I'm excited by the Cree led but wish they'd leave out the computer stuff, I don't need 6 levels or SOS. I'd rather have an L1p-CE with one level or at most an L1T-ce with two levels, minimize complexity.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 1, 2007)

Why does L0D-CE go *Med -> Low -> High*

and the L1D-CE goes *Low -> Med -> High*

And the P1D-CE goes *Med -> High -> Low*

How hard would it be to be consistent???


----------



## nuggett (Jan 1, 2007)

OK as long as we are being critical, I want to add that the levels, strobe,sos is BS. I much prefer simple 2 stage light


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 1, 2007)

paulr said:


> I'm excited by the Cree led but wish they'd leave out the computer stuff, I don't need 6 levels or SOS. I'd rather have an L1p-CE with one level or at most an L1T-ce with two levels, minimize complexity.



L1D-CE

" They will come in two flavors:
general series: 18 -> 40 -> 74 -> SOS
turbo series: 85 -> Strobe"


----------



## flame2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Why does L0D-CE go *Med -> Low -> High*
> 
> and the L1D-CE goes *Low -> Med -> High*
> 
> ...


 
Oh no......does that means I have to click-cycle thru *low* to get to the *medium* which I will probably be using more often, and then cycle thru *high* and to off.
Hopefully it's not going to be that complicated when using the L1D CE.


----------



## paxxus (Jan 1, 2007)

An L2D CE - and I'm in!


----------



## TenPin (Jan 1, 2007)

Perfect timing, my Inova X1 just broke so I was looking for a CREE based replacement. I can't stand using 123s so the L1D-CE looks like a winner for me.

I think the lowest mode is too bright. Ideally the lowest mode should be 10 lumens although knowing Fenix's ratings 18 might end up as 10 in reality.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 1, 2007)

I`m new here... 
But a stupid question..
Is this light just as good as a regular 3Watt luxeon that use a cr123 battery ? (maybe a fenix from eBay) ?

I want to buy some small lights, and I did buy a VERY nice 3watt luxeon from ebay..
But I also saw they sell fenix luxeon at eBay.. but how is the light on this compared to a cr123 battery that is 3volt, and this is only 1.5 volt ?

Conlusion : let me know what to buy 
i`m sick of all the looser 5mm LED hand light, and want something that will LIGHT upp my day  

(I live in the North Norway and it`s dark here 24 hours all winter :\ so plz) 


Cheers..


----------



## liteglow (Jan 1, 2007)

i think my question is , what is best of P1D and LOD ?


----------



## txmatt (Jan 1, 2007)

flame2000 said:


> Oh no......does that means I have to click-cycle thru *low* to get to the *medium* which I will probably be using more often, and then cycle thru *high* and to off.
> Hopefully it's not going to be that complicated when using the L1D CE.



Yes, you'd have to cycle through low to get to medium but you can turn the light off from any mode without going through the others.

It's funny how different people want different things. For example, the LOD CE being a AAA light will most likely be used for personal/up close tasks. I'd prefer it come on in Low mode and cycle Low>Medium>High. If I have to get out of the tent in the middle of the night, I do not want Medium or High to come on first. As soon as I say that, though, someone else will want to use a Cree AAA as a self defense light and want High mode to be first.


----------



## Bomo (Jan 1, 2007)

I have always been a fan of the AAA keychain lights, but since I am used to also pocketing an Inova X1, it looks like the L1D may be the perfect replacement. I do wish low was lower, but since I carry a separate keychain light, it isn't too much of a big deal.

I think we need to wait and get some more info on the user interface. The tailcap clickie may have been implemented very well - time will tell. In the meantime, save one for me!!!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 1, 2007)

liteglow said:


> I`m new here...
> But a stupid question..
> Is this light just as good as a regular 3Watt luxeon that use a cr123 battery ? (maybe a fenix from eBay) ?
> 
> ...




Lite,
The P1D CE is not out yet but a few conclusions can be drawn by looking at their other lights, Cree increases in performance and the type of regulation. 

The Cree XRE LED puts out the same lumens as a Luxeon but only requires half the power. A single AA can provide the power that would give you the same brightness as a Luxeon driven by a CR123A lithium 3V battery. Since the P1D CE is current regulated, the regulator will keep the output even. A NiMH rechargable AA would work even better since it can handle the current draw better than an alkaline. 

You can bet that once the P1D CE starts to ship, it will be compared against many Luxeon CR123A 3V lights for brightness and runtime. I am expecting the results to be very close to each other on the light meter and basically unnoticable to the human eye. 

2007 is the year of 60 lumen brightness from a single AA battery...


----------



## mpc (Jan 1, 2007)

Just wondering, the spec for the normal L0D says 1.5 v battery, but input voltage 1.5 -> 3.7v. Does this mean it's okay to use with 10440 3.6v under warranty ?


----------



## Jay R (Jan 1, 2007)

liteglow said:


> I`m new here...


 
What, with 419 posts !!!!!!!


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 1, 2007)

BentHeadTX said:


> The P1D CE is not out yet



Huh?


----------



## liteglow (Jan 1, 2007)

thanx bent for making me understanding  

Yes I want more lumen  i also wonder about this: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fenix-P1D-CE-13...229165QQihZ017QQcategoryZ106987QQcmdZViewItem

I`m scared to buy from eBay when I dont know if it`s a scam or the real deal..
But as I understand the FENIX is the real deal ... (there is many other Chinese light there) 
I have never in my life heard about brands like; Fenix, innova and many others that you talk about here... 
So hope I get a stabile light when I buy a Fenix  
The price was 4 times more than a regular chinese luxeon light..


cheers  
and thanx for help


----------



## Jay R (Jan 1, 2007)

Boomerang said:


> The L1D CE is only 80 lumens, but that's OK for a keyring flashlight. With such a narrow tube diameter it's probably just right for a narrow spot in close proximity.


 
Eh ???

My Fenix P1 throwing out, what, 45 lumens, is bright enough for anything I need indoors and most things outside. You saying that 80 lumens is only good for close proximity ??? 
I'd call close proximity 1 to 3 feet. What do you call it ?


----------



## ViReN (Jan 1, 2007)

Quoting Reflector images....


>



I have a few questions....
Looking at the reflectors comparing L1D with the smaller L0D (looks better designed) Reflector, the L1D reflector has more space from the glass of LED as well as more space from the Bezel ring. (i.e. actual reflector area has been reduced)...since these are just prototypes and not actual products... is it possible to have a reflector close to the glass of LED and close to bezel ring... (this basically means increasing the length of reflector keeping same profile, also means increase in length of the light and 5% - 7% reduction in spill (due to LED being further back) .. similar to fit of the L0D Reflector... also...apparently from the pictures, it appears that these are reflectors with sand blasting / sanding (macro pictures would be helpful).... Light Orange Peel instead of simple sanded reflector would be preferable too... 

standardized UI or customizable UI is preferred .. looking across the "D" range of products, there is some severe inconsistency in UI levels... but my favorite is there  for L1D: Low, Med, High in sequence... that too without any twists... Reverse clicky is perfect to reach all the levels easily.. I also like the Turbo... Perhaps a Turbo Civictor would be great... except for the reflector, L1D looks really nice.. more so since these work with Li-Ion, they will also hopefully work great with old L2P Body as well (if threads are compatible) as well as the CR123 Body available at www.fenix-store.com

and except for the UI, L0D is looking superb, reflector in L0D Rocks.

it would be appreciated if users know what's the actual Current drive at various brightness levels... I further hope these are flat regulated levels like L2P / P1 / E1 ... and not like Civictor / L1P semi regulation... would love to see runtimes from chevrofreak.... to give us true Lumens and Runtime estimates rather than manufacturer quoted numbers....

no word on pricing... but based on the P1D CE Pricing, they will likely be above *USD 70 and up * (hope i am very wrong here....)

As usual, will these be potted or non potted? (i have been reading some around 200 lm/Watt LED's by end of 2007 and first quarter of 2008)....

i am going to wait public views for these to come out... before jumping on the wagon.. (or until perhaps rev 2 :nana: )... also need to have a look at manufacturing issues popping up....like improper/sloppy threads and contact issues (if any) from others before i make a purchase decision...

Out of ConText, but P1D CE Rev2 is really an appreciable effort from Fenix


----------



## grapplex (Jan 1, 2007)

...


----------



## Spordin (Jan 1, 2007)

> turbo series: 85 -> Strobe



This sounds like it might make a decent "tactical-type" 1AA light, especially if the strobe is sufficiently disorienting. At any rate, it looks like the next gen of LED has arrived and I'm encouraged by what I've seen so far. Imagine what we'll be seeing in another couple years.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 1, 2007)

HIJACK


liteglow said:


> Yes I want more lumen  i also wonder about this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fenix-P1D-CE-13...229165QQihZ017QQcategoryZ106987QQcmdZViewItem
> cheers
> and thanx for help


By the time you add shipping the eBay seller is $4.95 more than the Fenix store. Before your CPF 5% discout coupon. And 4SEVENS has extremely good support/service.
http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_51&products_id=171
/HIJACK


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope they aren't $20 additional cost for the cree version like the P1D's.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 1, 2007)

curtis22 said:


> Huh?



L1D CE... sorry about that!  Typed in P1D CE on accident as all this alphabet soup is starting to fry my mind!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 1, 2007)

Spordin said:


> This sounds like it might make a decent "tactical-type" 1AA light, especially if the strobe is sufficiently disorienting. At any rate, it looks like the next gen of LED has arrived and I'm encouraged by what I've seen so far. Imagine what we'll be seeing in another couple years.



I view it as a great bicycle helmet light myself. Presently I am using a MillerMods 1.7 watt L1P with a UWAJ LuxIII mounted to my helmet and it works well. The runtime is a little over an hour but I figure around 70 lumens or so at the LED when driven at 490mA. The "turbo" version L1D CE will at least double the runtime and I can reach up and click it to strobe if someone really is not paying attention! :thumbsup: 

The brighter spill is an added bonus with the XRE. I want to put an XRE or SSC P4 U in my MillerMods to really kick out the lumens. Maybe put both of them together on one helmet mount? I can see the L1D CE "turbo" being very popular with cyclists as a lightweight, small and powerful light in 2007.


----------



## Boomerang (Jan 1, 2007)

I still recommend Fenix makes that "+" "star" rear-end click-twistable in either direction.

OFF < click > Low < click > Med < click > High < click > OFF

Andy


----------



## aljsk8 (Jan 1, 2007)

i really really hope i can take the inards out of this and put them in my stainless steel civictor (i dont think it would be such a hard thing to ask that threads and diameters are consistant on different aa lights

its so anoying when we get temped in this way.... leaving us all to post without having a clue!

Alex


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 1, 2007)

I will probably hold off abit to see the beam shots / possible issues solved before I go crazy about these L1D. And body compatibility will be the big decision maker for me. And don't start with Low/Me/Hi, drop the SOS if possible.


----------



## Bomo (Jan 1, 2007)

Are the specs saying that the L1D turbo version is two modes only, 85 lumens or strobe???

Could we please drop the useless SOS mode? I may have a use for strobe, but SOS is a waste.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 1, 2007)

Spordin said:


> This sounds like it might make a decent "tactical-type" 1AA light, especially if the strobe is sufficiently disorienting. At any rate, it looks like the next gen of LED has arrived and I'm encouraged by what I've seen so far. Imagine what we'll be seeing in another couple years.



For tactical use, I'd say strobe is useless if you have to cycle to it. With Fenix's interfaces, strobe is a novelty.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 1, 2007)

I do wonder why there are two versions and look forward to learning more when 4sevens finds out.


----------



## Presumed_Lost (Jan 1, 2007)

Just going to add my 2 cents, of dissent in this case...

The SOS mode adds at least $10 value to me, maybe more. It's the reason I carry the Photon model that I do.

Yes, I know how to flash SOS. Have you tried maintaining that for any length of time? It's amazingly tiring under the best of conditions, and keeps you from doing ANYTHING else. With some clickies it's near-impossible, and with turn switches it occupies both hands. Not good.

If you're anywhere where there's any significant amount of land/water traffic, flashing lights ("strobe") just get ignored. 

IMHO, the SOS is a valuable capability. I don't understand the objection, unless the light is just a toy or collector's item.


----------



## infection0 (Jan 1, 2007)

Most people won't use the strobe or SOS... but that's why they're last on the cycle. You will never even encounter them in normal use.

I hope Fenix makes this light affordable... if not I'll have to wait another month until Lumapower shows up with their upgraded LM30x series. I don't think Fenix will let us have a light for under $30, but I'm sure Lumapower will.


----------



## nuggett (Jan 1, 2007)

I imagine the SOS is not valued highly is a simple strobe will attract any attention that a SOS would. For instance, injured in a remote location with or without a search party looking for you, a strobe will get attention
Perhaps,at sea, a SOS is useful since a strobe may be confused for another vessel.


----------



## heliyardsale (Jan 1, 2007)

Let me know when you start the pre-order list for the L1D model... Can't wait...
Heli


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 1, 2007)

It doesn't sound right that the L0-Ti was advertized to produce 40 lumens for 1 hour, and now the L0D-CE is being advertized to produce 50 lumens for 1 hour.

If you're driving the Cree XR-E with the same wattage the SWOH is driven, why wouldn't you have nearly twice the lumen output?

Or has Fenix revised the way they are estimating their outputs? I'm confused.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 1, 2007)

infection0 said:


> I hope Fenix makes this light affordable... if not I'll have to wait another month until Lumapower shows up with their upgraded LM30x series. I don't think Fenix will let us have a light for under $30, but I'm sure Lumapower will.


----------



## Long John (Jan 1, 2007)

infection0 said:


> Fenix will let us have a light for under $30, but I'm sure Lumapower will.



Perhaps they will but I doubt they can. Compare the differences of their lights and you'll see the more features the more costs (HAIII, current regulation with different brightness levels, AR window...).

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 1, 2007)

infection0 said:


> Most people won't use the strobe or SOS... but that's why they're last on the cycle. You will never even encounter them in normal use.
> 
> I hope Fenix makes this light affordable... if not I'll have to wait another month until Lumapower shows up with their upgraded LM30x series. I don't think Fenix will let us have a light for under $30, but I'm sure Lumapower will.


 
I have a hunch jetbeam already has, theirs is only 680 yuan, which is about 21 bucks american...just saying  (wishful thinking kicks in again, :laughing: )


----------



## Long John (Jan 1, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> It doesn't sound right that the L0-Ti was advertized to produce 40 lumens for 1 hour, and now the L0D-CE is being advertized to produce 50 lumens for 1 hour.
> 
> If you're driving the Cree XR-E with the same wattage the SWOH is driven, why wouldn't you have nearly twice the lumen output?
> 
> Or has Fenix revised the way they are estimating their outputs? I'm confused.



Why twice the output? The proportion from 40 to 50 Lumens is about the same like the rated lumens output from about 60 lumens(S-bin LuxIII) to 83 lumens (P4-bin Cree), driven at 350mA.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 1, 2007)

Tom,

P1D-CE gets 135 lumens at 1 hour,
P1D gets 70 lumens at 1 hour runtime.

That's pretty close to double.


----------



## TKC (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, Fenix is really rockin' & rollin' with new lights!!


----------



## Long John (Jan 1, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Tom,
> 
> P1D-CE gets 135 lumens at 1 hour,
> P1D gets 70 lumens at 1 hour runtime.
> ...



Paul, I thought you refered to the LO-TI and LOD-CE. But in this case it's the same. At the same driving level, the Cree output is more. The T-bin LuxIII is rated with about 70 lumens at about 700mA and the Cree nearly twice with the same consumption. Perhaps with a lower vf at side of the Cree.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Jan 1, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Tom,
> P1D-CE gets 135 lumens at 1 hour,
> P1D gets 70 lumens at 1 hour runtime.
> That's pretty close to double.


without looking at specs sheets, i guess the cree's efficacy advantage is simply greater at higher output ...


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll admit. I'm inexperienced and confused.

I look a the manufacturer's data, and in one case observe an upgrade from Lux to XR-E being about 100% better the light output in one case, in another 20% better.

I tend to think it's closer to 100% based on the Cree hype, and from my own modding experience.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 1, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> HIJACK
> 
> By the time you add shipping the eBay seller is $4.95 more than the Fenix store. Before your CPF 5% discout coupon. And 4SEVENS has extremely good support/service.
> http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_51&products_id=171
> /HIJACK



Ah yes you are correct  
I only like to buy from eBay , usually the seller there can write "gift" and value 10$ on the delivery.. so i dont have to pay 40$ in Custom into Norway  

But that fenix store seems like a nice place to buy from, I think I will give them a try and buy both the AAA Fenix and the cr123 CE fenix, as I dont know what one to choose I take both   

But THIS is the latest models that is on the program so far?
So if I buy this today, there will not be a better one tomorrow ? 



Cheers...


----------



## Long John (Jan 1, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> I tend to think it's closer to 100% based on the Cree hype, and from my own modding experience.



Paul, the hype besides, the XR-E's are one of the Led's with the highest efficiency todays.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Presumed_Lost (Jan 1, 2007)

nuggett said:


> I imagine the SOS is not valued highly is a simple strobe will attract any attention that a SOS would. For instance, injured in a remote location with or without a search party looking for you, a strobe will get attention
> Perhaps,at sea, a SOS is useful since a strobe may be confused for another vessel.



Sure, if people are looking for you, and know you're in distress, and there are not a lot of other lights around, the strobe should be plenty.

But that's only one circumstance. At sea, on the water, or anywhere where there are lights in the background- which is probably half the dry surface of the planet at this point- a flashing light could be anything, and in and of itself means nothing.. people just shrug and look away. 

Picture yourself in that circumstance. Say you saw a flashing white light off to the side while driving at night. How likely are you to stop, go out of your way to investigate?

SOS is unambiguous. It has meaning, and only one meaning. Unlike just a flashing light, anyone misusing an SOS signal deserves to be reamed.

Not trying to be argumentative, just saying that it has value for me. We all get to live with the consequences of our best guesses.

I also suspect that a flashing SOS would last longer than the strobe- more "off" time. It would be an interesting test.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 1, 2007)

I still dont understand what the CREE edition give me ?
70 dollar for a CREE edition, and 44dollar for a Regular P1D..
I dont need to SOS function, I only want more lumen  And small size..

The fenix store dont say how much lumen they have output...


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 1, 2007)

liteglow said:


> I still dont understand what the CREE edition give me ?
> 70 dollar for a CREE edition, and 44dollar for a Regular P1D..
> I dont need to SOS function, I only want more lumen  And small size..
> 
> The fenix store dont say how much lumen they have output...



You may want to look again.


----------



## uspopo (Jan 1, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> More good news! They do keep busy. Still hoping for a tail clicky CR123 version although I wonder if the L1D might take the CR123 tube? Happy and bright new years!


 
+1 on that. It would definitely replace my L1T/L2T with CR123!! Please let us know if the existing CR123 body will fit the L1D head/clicky...


----------



## 1313 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to say im very excited for these new lights. I am slightly confused however, so there will be 2 version of the L1D? One that has 5 settings and one that turns on directly to the high setting with strobe? These lights look to be a large contender to the new jetbeam lights. In fact they are both nearly identical, I would love to see them go head to head.


----------



## supes (Jan 1, 2007)

Dangit guys, I just got the LOD SE a couple of weeks ago! I was going to save up to get a L2P or something for utility work...Soo many new lights, soo little cash...

That L1D CE looks like a good replacement for the L1P I lost kayaking..I'm a bit turned off with the first mode NOT being HIGH..I need the most light for the first click on a EDC and then I can tune it down, I'm going to have to ponder over this one...I got to say though I don't see anything beating my SF L4.....yet

I can't wait to see what the future holds for the Cree XRE LED.


----------



## PAB (Jan 1, 2007)

I think there is something wrong with my L1P. Even on Low my P1D-CE is much brighter.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 2, 2007)

supes said:


> I'm a bit turned off with the first mode NOT being HIGH..



No matter what the order of the modes, someone will complain that their favorite mode is not the first one. That's why I can't understand that they don't do something simple like making it a "first mode on is the mode that was active the last time the light was turned off" option. Lose the gimmicky strobe and SOS. Then, if you usually use low mode, well everytime you turn the light off in low mode, it light right back up in low mode next time. Ditto medium or high modes. Those rare times you want to move to a different mode? It's at most two clicks away, provided the gimmick modes have been removed.

An "activate the previously active mode first" option would satisfy almost everyone, and very few people would complain about losing SOS and strobe (which is unusable as a tactical mode in these lights anyway).


----------



## ViReN (Jan 2, 2007)

One Distinct change I have noticed, It's all changed from the P1D CE.... Earlier, when P1D series was launched, people were commenting and jumping on to buy... even lost their sleep.... but now, people are taking a little back and holding instead of blindly jumping...  ... oh some negative comments are also coming... (perhaps some got burned)

Looking at the threads responses ...I really admire Fenix lights for bringing down the people's over expectations and that people wont jump on blindly to buy now... (hence easing the distributor / dealer onrush of initial buying)... its such a clever and nice strategy.

It is also appreciable that fenix is listening to peoples needs and bringing out new products. improving on the P1D CE Rev2 is again such an effort....

I do hope to see L0D CE and L1D CE soon in market... but i wont loose sleep this time .. as i did with P1D CE....

Also it should be noted that some people (especially new bies) might get frustrated over quick turning of new products from Fenix... like some one just got L0D SE or L0P SE... very recently.....

I think Fenix should time out the products strategically rather than hushing up in order to be first in market... (is it really important to be first or it is better to have a long term aims)....it reminds me of rabbit and tortoise story... rabbit going first every leg of a long race and sleeping some where in middle...

Pricing of Cree version still remains an issue to some... yes, at $70 and upwards, people do expect more (perhaps more than US built lights), especially because L0P, L2P, Civictor and older generation lights had lesser issues and were cheaper than the current problematic Cree Lineup....


----------



## Moat (Jan 2, 2007)

Joe Talmadge said:


> That's why I can't understand that they don't do something simple like making it a "first mode on is the mode that was active the last time the light was turned off" option.



Bingo. By far the best solution, and seems like it would be easy to implement (I mean, it _IS_ digitally controlled, right?). I'm no fan at all of Strobe/SOS modes - but could live with 'em if implemented this way... no problem.

No (bulky!) clickie required, either - just a small momentary "bubble" switch (might even allow a shorter flashlight). One press "ON" to the last setting used... when "ON", press and hold to cycle thru the modes at (about) 1.5 sec. intervals. Kind of like how the ARC4 and HDS are controlled (IIRC)??

Maybe a press-and-hold when "OFF", to access "HIGH" from any former mode.

KISS. Done. Where do I send my money?


----------



## Spordin (Jan 2, 2007)

> For tactical use, I'd say strobe is useless if you have to cycle to it. With Fenix's interfaces, strobe is a novelty.



I'm not sure I agree. Not as effective as a first-click strobe, but, again, if it's an effective pattern, it might still make for a decent poor man's tac light. I'll wait for the reviews.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 2, 2007)

To elaborate on my opinion, it's useless, and how effective the pattern is doesn't matter if you can't quickly turn the mode on and off -- that is critical for tactical use, and if it can't do that, nothing else matters. In training, we tend to either flash and move (not possible to multi-click "flash" a strobe), or do Ken Good's "power with light" ... neither of these are possible with a strobe you have to cycle through to get to. If you've trained this and see a way to use this, I'd love to hear it, especially if you've figured out how to flash and move ... perhaps a different thread is justified, and I'd like to see Ken's take.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 2, 2007)

Moat said:


> Bingo. By far the best solution, and seems like it would be easy to implement (I mean, it _IS_ digitally controlled, right?).
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Exactly! I'm spending my money on whoever gets this right, so far to me both Jetbeam and Fenix have come up with abysmal user interfaces. I figured if it's digitally controlled it could do what I described (love the press-and-hold to access high also). It seems so simple and elegant that I figured I must have missed something.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 2, 2007)

The turbo has strobe, so you click then tap imediatly and it strobes. So thats not that much slowing you down to turn it on...


----------



## Moonknight (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow....great lights from Fenix again.

Just some comments from this Fenix Freak (myself).

Fenix team really got to take a close look into the uneven HA anodising of the P1D and P1D CE.

Not only that, the centering of the LED to the reflector is important too.

Other than that, Fenix makes excellent lights!


----------



## flame2000 (Jan 2, 2007)

Moonknight said:


> Wow....great lights from Fenix again.
> 
> Just some comments from this Fenix Freak (myself).
> 
> ...


 
I've to agree to that.


----------



## Stingray (Jan 2, 2007)

deleted


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 2, 2007)

Presumed_Lost said:


> Just going to add my 2 cents, of dissent in this case...
> 
> The SOS mode adds at least $10 value to me, maybe more. It's the reason I carry the Photon model that I do.
> 
> ...




*WORD!*

I have had my freedom stop a state cop and a soldier in two separate circumstances;my rented car died (bad gas gauge) The marine was on his way to base, and saw my green freedom SOS. He mentioned he wouldn't usually stop for just blinker's, but recognized "SOS" and figured anyone that knew it would be serious, and not a car jacker, and maybe military/leo/s&r etc.
The Ky state trooper only stopped because of the SOS because "every 20 miles or so i see some bus or trucker is pulled over with blinker's taking a wiz or checking something" (I'm a musician, I was on a leased tour bus) He even passed us twice before the green SOS hanging out the window made him stop.
Worth a whole lot more to me then 10$....VDG


----------



## kh74 (Jan 2, 2007)

nuggett said:


> I imagine the SOS is not valued highly is a simple strobe will attract any attention that a SOS would. For instance, injured in a remote location with or without a search party looking for you, a strobe will get attention



Hmm. Being injured in remote location, you want more than attention like "I wonder what's that". If I see a strobe very far away, I'm not going to find out what it is!!! If I see SOS I do something.

I just don't understand this whining about the SOS mode. It doesn't add any cost to the hardware and you don't have to use it even in an emergency if you don't want to.


----------



## Skibane (Jan 2, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> I don't understand why the L1D-CE isn't offering the same lumen levels and runtimes as the P1D-CE.
> 
> The CR123 and AA have very similar energy capacities, around 4.5 W*h.



Yep, that's a major disappointment - A single AA cell (particularly NiMH or 1.5 volt Lithium) should be able to equal the brightness and/or run-time of a CR123 primary cell. Otherwise, there isn't much point in choosing this new light over the P1D-CE.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 2, 2007)

Presumed_Lost said:


> The SOS mode adds at least $10 value to me, maybe more. It's the reason I carry the Photon model that I do.



If the slow motion SOS actually worth $10, I will be so glad that Fenix can skip the SOS and take $10 off their current price tags


----------



## SpeedEvil (Jan 2, 2007)

The issue with sticking with the mode the light was last in when it's off is a problem design wise.
It means that you've either got to have a connection to the battery permanently, to keep the mode saved, or to save it in some non-volatile memory.
The latter means extra circuitry, and the former means slight extra drain, and more complication in either the switch, or the connection to the battery.

Personally, I don't want this anyway.
I want customisable modes - which would admittedly add $1 or so to the BOM, and complicate ordering.
Actually, I want modes changable by USB.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 2, 2007)

Joe Talmadge said:


> No matter what the order of the modes, someone will complain that their favorite mode is not the first one. *That's why I can't understand that they don't do something simple like making it a "first mode on is the mode that was active the last time the light was turned off" option.* Lose the gimmicky strobe and SOS. Then, if you usually use low mode, well everytime you turn the light off in low mode, it light right back up in low mode next time. Ditto medium or high modes. Those rare times you want to move to a different mode? It's at most two clicks away, provided the gimmick modes have been removed.
> 
> An "activate the previously active mode first" option would satisfy almost everyone, and very few people would complain about losing SOS and strobe (which is unusable as a tactical mode in these lights anyway).





Moat said:


> *Bingo.* By far the best solution, and seems like it would be easy to implement (I mean, it _IS_ digitally controlled, right?). I'm no fan at all of Strobe/SOS modes - but could live with 'em if implemented this way... no problem.





Joe Talmadge said:


> Exactly! I'm spending my money on whoever gets this right, so far to me both Jetbeam and Fenix have come up with abysmal user interfaces. I figured if it's digitally controlled it could do what I described (love the press-and-hold to access high also). *It seems so simple and elegant that I figured I must have missed something.*


 I'm no electronics wiz, but I think what you're overlooking is that remembering the last mode used would require some current draw. [Edit to add: In it's current configuration]That would not be a good thing at all. Someone correct me if this is not true.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 2, 2007)

OOOHHH I have to get one of those


----------



## dapyro (Jan 2, 2007)

isn't there a translation error or something in the post? I suspect the modes are different.

I think it has the same principle as the L1T and L2T. 

If you have the head on loose: general series: 18 -> 40 -> 74 -> SOS
And if you have the head on tight: turbo series: 85 -> Strobe

This would mean that the line: "Six brightness levels (current regulation), including strobe and SOS" is right.

It would mean that there is a setting with Highest and Strobe with just one half press of the button, sort of the tactical modes, and that you can use low, medium, higher and sos on the loose head mode for less illumination and longer runtime. The funcionallity without using short presses on the button would be the same as the L1T and L2T.

It would also explain why the general series start with the lowest mode.

If this is true the connection betwean the head and the body will have the same functionality as the connection between an l1t/l2t head and the body. This means that the chance is big that the connection is the same and that the L1D head fits on the L2T body. It would be able to handle the higher voltage because it is also able to use li-ion.

I hope my theorie is true! it would be a perfect light.





4sevens said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Fenix L1D CE
> 
> ...


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 2, 2007)

If your theory is true, (L1T Low/Hi as Normal/Turbo series) along with 123 body compatible, then it's indeed, the *PERFECT* light


----------



## infection0 (Jan 2, 2007)

Skibane said:


> Yep, that's a major disappointment - A single AA cell (particularly NiMH or 1.5 volt Lithium) should be able to equal the brightness and/or run-time of a CR123 primary cell. Otherwise, there isn't much point in choosing this new light over the P1D-CE.



Well I'm well aware that AA cells won't match CR123A cells, but I'm OK with it because of the battery versatility - you won't find AAs in a pinch and you can't get more economical than free, fully regulated NIMH charges. Rechargeable CR123A cells are expensive (even regular cells at $1+shipping a pop are too expensive for me), can disrupt regulation, and can have relatively short run times. I'm disappointed that we don't have a higher "high" output mode since my batteries are free, but having that 80 (60ish?) lumen output in there is already enough to spoil me. Amazing how a few months ago I was drooling over a P1 at 60 advertised lumens... and this comes along...



> If your theory is true, (L1T Low/Hi as Normal/Turbo series) along with 123 body compatible, then it's indeed, the *PERFECT* light



Ah... let's hope. By the way, to whoever suggested the 1.5 second hold time to switch modes, it's faster (.5 seconds to cycle through all modes) to press/release rapidly.


----------



## dapyro (Jan 2, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> I'm no electronics wiz, but I think what you're overlooking is that remembering the last mode used would require some current draw. That would not be a good thing at all. Someone correct me if this is not true.



There will be ways to get past that problem, a harddisk and flashcard can keep lots of information without elictrical power. It could be expensive though. 
Above that the current draw that would be needed to remember the setting could be very low so you don't even notice it. I thought calculators have a continue current draw to "feel" if the on button is pushed and some watches can work years with a very small batter.

Unless the possibility of remembering the last mode, I would prefer a flashlight with always the same way to get to the desired mode. Like my "L1T Low/Hi as Normal/Turbo series" theory.


----------



## MSHasegawa (Jan 2, 2007)

It is great to see that L1 form-factor will get a Cree version even though I just purchased a L1T.

However, what I really want Fenix to focus on is the build quality of these lights. I know it isn't easy for a manufacurer to satisfy the kinds of people we find here at CPF. But, I've seen some atrocious examples of Lx lights and I'm seeing a lot of issues with the P1 lights here on CPF.

Quality, quality and quality! That's what I want.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 2, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> ... We'll try to be patient. (Right guys?)


 
<Becomes first in line.> I'm not moving until I get my LOD-CE.  Sorry guys, no cuts allowed.

50 Lumens on a 1.5v AAA? How sweet is that? The original P1 is rated at 55 lumens on a 3V battery.

Dang, pretty soon I won't have to turn my lights on.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dang, pretty soon I won't have to turn my lights on.[/QUOTE]

I have already done that and my wife called me NUT CSI :laughing:


----------



## tron3 (Jan 2, 2007)

LowBat said:


> L1D CE, just what we've been waiting for.
> 
> PayPal at the ready. I'm not waiting for runtime and regulation graphs for this little gem. Oh my L1P is going to be so jealous.


 
I wouldn't be quick to sell or give away the L1P model just yet after experimenting with the P1D-CE. When the R-cr123 finally wouldn't turn on the P1D-CE, it would in my P1. Same for the LO-Ti and LOP.

The regulated multi-level lights are nice, but don't drain as nicely as their plain vanilla brethren. At least, that is my experience.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 2, 2007)

nuggett said:


> OK as long as we are being critical, I want to add that the levels, strobe,sos is BS. I much prefer simple 2 stage light


 
I think a "good compromise" would be one of the following. 

* Low/high/strobe
* Low/high/strobe/sos


Remember, since Fenix lights reset to the primary setting after it is off for over 1.5 seconds, you can functionally ignore the strobe and sos.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 2, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> I'm no electronics wiz, but I think what you're overlooking is that remembering the last mode used would require some current draw. That would not be a good thing at all. Someone correct me if this is not true.



I'm no electronics wiz either, for sure. However, I don't think remembering the last mode would take a current draw ... doesn't seem to do that in the HDS or Eternalite, I don't think. All it would take is two bits of non-volatile memory to remember the last mode. I didn't think non-volatile memory was something difficult or expensive to fabricate in. If it's expensive, two small capacitors could serve as non-volatile memory, couldn't they? Remember, we only need two bits, four total states, to do this (on 5-level lights, just don't give the option of SOS instant turn-on)

Anyway, it could be that you're right, and memory either draws current or is expensive to fabricate in. But I don't remember it costing a whole lot when Eternalite added in the "turn-on previous mode" option, and that was years ago, so I figure it can't be too difficult or expensive.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 2, 2007)

tron3 said:


> I think a "good compromise" would be one of the following.
> 
> * Low/high/strobe
> * Low/high/strobe/sos



For me, that's a terrible compromise. I've already seen what Fenix two-stage "low" is -- barely less bright than high. And even if they fixed that, we'd still find room for complaint, because dark-adjusted eyes need only a VERY low low. Three stages -- a true-low <5 lumen, plus a "primary" and "high" stage -- works best for me by far. I'd rather lose the strobe and sos. However, with the "turn-on the last mode" feature I've been arguing for, I have no problem w/ strobe & SOS.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 2, 2007)

I also would prefer to have a very low low-power level. Maybe trade the SOS feature for this. I find the low on my L0Pse to be just about right. I'm guessing it's around 4-5 lumens as it seems to be less than the E0.

Geoff


----------



## Mike abcd (Jan 2, 2007)

A white light is a very bad choice for preserving night vision. IMHO, if you really want to preserve night vision, use red, etc rather than crippling the output to a level with very limited usefulness.

OTOH, I'd gladly give up the poorly implemented SOS for another level.

Mike


----------



## liteglow (Jan 2, 2007)

I`m just about to buy some Fenix from the Fenix store..
But somebody did talk about a Discount ? 

Do I have that ?

I`m just about to check out and do the payment... so let me now before I do  

Thanx

And cheers


----------



## Nake (Jan 2, 2007)

liteglow said:


> I`m just about to buy some Fenix from the Fenix store..
> But somebody did talk about a Discount ?
> 
> Do I have that ?
> ...


 
Check here;

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/56067


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, about this "turn-on the last mode" suggestion. I don't think I'd like this. I use my L0P SE a_ll the time. 90% of the time I use the default (medium) setting. Say if I need the high setting, which I did the other day during the daytime where your eyes needed the extra light due to the ambient light, and when finished you turn it off. The next time you turn it On, I'd want the (most used)medium setting again and I'd have to cycle through (this now 5-stage light L0D CE) all the way back. A PTA. If I was on low, I'd have to go even further. 
This all of course, if it still operated in the same way.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 2, 2007)

thanx....
It`s all done  I love to check out my new lamps...
Hope they performe better than my old Luxeon flashlights...


----------



## Schnotts (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't wait to get my hands on a LID CE.


----------



## javafool (Jan 2, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> <snip> 90% of the time I use the default (medium) setting. <snip>



Good, another person who uses their flashlight on a medium setting 90% of the time. Like I said before, I really think Fenix put a lot of thought into the sequence of the light function for normal users.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike abcd said:


> A white light is a very bad choice for preserving night vision. IMHO, if you really want to preserve night vision, use red, etc rather than crippling the output to a level with very limited usefulness.


 
I don't think any of the throngs of folks who complained about the low on the L1T (and its ilk) are after some optimum preservation of night vision. I'm not on some kind of night-based military maneuver, I just want to be able to use my light to walk around my house at night without blinding myself. No reason to switch to a second light when Fenix and Jetbeam do offer true lows in their three-mode lights.


----------



## LightBright (Jan 2, 2007)

.


----------



## LightBright (Jan 2, 2007)

It's not that expensive to add NVM or Flash memory to the circuitry to have a "last light level" feature. I've got a prototype flashlight circuit with it.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 2, 2007)

Joe Talmadge said:


> For me, that's a terrible compromise. I've already seen what Fenix two-stage "low" is -- barely less bright than high. And even if they fixed that, we'd still find room for complaint, because dark-adjusted eyes need only a VERY low low. Three stages -- a true-low <5 lumen, plus a "primary" and "high" stage -- works best for me by far. I'd rather lose the strobe and sos. However, with the "turn-on the last mode" feature I've been arguing for, I have no problem w/ strobe & SOS.



Agreed. With ~120 lumens availability, three stages are preferred and more useful, I just want low first - It's the most used and can drain the battery.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 2, 2007)

I've thought about it.  

Fenix: Please offer the highest output possible with the high mode. 

We shouldn't have to buy specialty batteries for the highest possible output. Please make it happen with standard batteries (NiMH AA/AAA, Lithium AA/AAA, Alkaline AA/AAA). If alkaline's internal resistance throttle top end performance, so be it.

Regulation be dammed for the high mode. Pedal to the metal!  

Anybody else with me?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 2, 2007)

700ma from 1.2v nimh would be insane and not possible with the driver. You'd have to make the light longer and stack dual convertors to get it to work, and even at that, it would be taxing the cell with over 2amps give or take.


----------



## BrightGal (Jan 2, 2007)

I like my L0P SE -- it runs well on an Energizer primary lithium battery and on NiMH rechargables.

I like my L0D -- it's really bright on a LiIon rechargable. But, runtime is not too hot when using 10440s.

Will the L0D CE running on a primary lithium or NiMH rechargable be as bright as the L0D running on a LiIon rechargable? I'm going to assume that the L0D CE's runtime will be better.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 2, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Regulation be dammed for the high mode. Pedal to the metal!
> 
> Anybody else with me?


For me the ONLY way to go is rechargeable lithium ion, and for that, regulation isn't necessary.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 2, 2007)

BrightGal said:


> I like my L0D -- it's really bright on a LiIon rechargable. But, runtime is not too hot when using 10440s.


How long does it run?


----------



## infection0 (Jan 2, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 2, 2007)

What I really want is something like an L2D CE... 2 AA battery flashlight with Cree... mmmmm


----------



## Mike abcd (Jan 2, 2007)

LightScene said:


> For me the ONLY way to go is rechargeable lithium ion, and for that, regulation isn't necessary.



With most Cree XR-E emitters some form of current limiting with LiOn is required to avoid driving it at very high levels. Unless you're willing to accept ~110 lumens of initial output constantly declining.

Mike


----------



## whc (Jan 2, 2007)

Got to have me a L1D CE, can't weight ...


----------



## mcmc (Jan 2, 2007)

I concur w/ whoever it was that said they weren't too enthused about 50 lumens for this, given that it's a Cree. Depending on how much more expensive it is than the L0D SE, it may not be worth it - 40 -> 50 lumens is not much in appreciable brightness increase.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 2, 2007)

whc said:


> Got to have me a L1D CE, can't weight ...



But what's more important is, can you wait?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 2, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> 700ma from 1.2v nimh would be insane and not possible with the driver. You'd have to make the light longer and stack dual convertors to get it to work, and even at that, it would be taxing the cell with over 2amps give or take.


 
Lithium AA's can produce 2A continuous, 3A pulse. So it isn't out of the question, theoretically.


----------



## AdamW (Jan 2, 2007)

Wanted: L2D CE

Low/Medium/High/Stobe. In that order.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 2, 2007)

The AA looks sweet though, 135 lumens on AA li-ions. nice.


----------



## javafool (Jan 2, 2007)

infection0 said:


> This might be old news to many but come Monday, Jetbeam will be all over Fenix... emilion QUOTE]
> 
> This really belongs somewhere *besides* in a thread started by 4sevens, don't you think?


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 2, 2007)

infection0 said:


> This might be old news to many but come Monday, Jetbeam will be all over Fenix...
> http://emillionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_57&products_id=34534



Please don't derail this announcement thread. Theres already a thread
discussion the jetb. Please don't thread cap. 

Keep in mind that jetb uses PWM to dim the LED, which is inferior to the
microprocessor controlled CURRENT regulation in the L1D 
To date, this is unprecedented in a single AA light!

The L0D is PWM only because there isn't enough space inside to implement
current regulation in that small of a space.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 2, 2007)

After reading everyone’s post, it looks like Fenix needs to make about 10 different versions of the L1D CE.

If they can it would be nice to make the light user programmable. Perhaps have four brightness levels the user can set to come on in whatever brightness they desire. This way those that want to start in low can do so, and those that what to start in high could set the first level for it. Whatever position is used for low could be ramped down so low, say 6 lumens, to satisfy those that like a really dim setting. The forth position could be reserved for either a selectable strobe, sos, or be bypassed altogether to make the light only cycle through three positions.

Now comes where to put the set function. Rather then make it a mode to be cycled through, how about a simple twist of the bezel to turn the programming mode on and off?

Ok everyone, would this be the L1D CE flashlight you would want; and Fenix can you make it?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 2, 2007)

OK LowBat, now they need 11 versions


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 2, 2007)

4sevens, since the L1D uses push button, does it mean that it will be a regular momentary clicky? if fenix finally uses the regular clicky button it would be great


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 2, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> 4sevens, since the L1D uses push button, does it mean that it will be a regular momentary clicky? if fenix finally uses the regular clicky button it would be great



I don't have any news of that yet. I have however forwarded this suggestion
to them about 20 odd times to date


----------



## infection0 (Jan 2, 2007)

javafool said:


> infection0 said:
> 
> 
> > This might be old news to many but come Monday, Jetbeam will be all over Fenix... emilion QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ironhog81 (Jan 2, 2007)

You got me with the LOP.
Then I had to upgrade to LOP SE.
Got me with PI.
Then had to get PID with Cree.
OK, I'm ready to upgrade to LOD (Cree)
Will wait on L1D CE for a while ( I hope)


----------



## CancerLad (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm guessing dapyro is correct in his assessment of the functioning of the combination of operations of the head twisting and the tail cap clicking to get all 6 functions from one light. 



Since the maximum brightness is said to increase from 85 lumens on an alkaline to 135 lumens on a Li-ion, I'm betting that the turbo high level is an unregulated direct drive with a resistor. 



I think that _if_ this guess is true, it would be the best compromise of the options suggested by folks in this and the P1D CE threads. 



I do hope that Fenix keeps body compatability with the other LxT and LxS lights. 



The ability to run this head on a CR123 battery or two AA batteries would be fantastic. 



[font=&quot]Now all we have to do is wait for the next light that Fenix is going to release after the LOD CE and the L1D CE. Then the price of the L1D CE will go down. [/font]


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 2, 2007)

All these ideas and suggestions are great, but I've got to believe Fenix has the lights already designed, built, and is running up the stock for shipment. But, it can't hurt to poke at them a bit. They've certainly shown how fast on their feet they can be.

Geoff


----------



## her34 (Jan 3, 2007)

Fenix L0D CE

i'd rather see the order changed since low on cree is brighter than previous L0D models. something like:

10 Lumens(6hrs) -> 20 Lumens(3.5hrs) -> 50 Lumens(1hrs)


----------



## PAB (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, I like going from low to high too. Starting low preserves my night vision better.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 3, 2007)

...


----------



## flame2000 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ironhog81 said:


> You got me with the LOP.
> Then I had to upgrade to LOP SE.
> Got me with PI.
> Then had to get PID with Cree.
> ...


 
You probably had to upgrade to P1D CE (with thin textured reflector)!


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 3, 2007)

excellent! now just Ti and a less bright low setting


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 3, 2007)

grapplex said:


> 4sevens,
> 
> Has Fenix used the same method of estimating Lumens for advertisement purposes as they have for the P1 D-series of lights? I am not implying dishonesty in any way, and I understand the business and marketing need to "cheat up" the same way most of their competitors do for the broader consumer market. But their calculations were a consistent 20% off of adjusted measured values by both quickbeam and chevrofreak's methods. So for comparison purposes to real lights we know of, can we have clear expectations? Thanks


Grapplex,

I have asked them this and basically, the way they calculate the out is
"bulb lumens" and not what is measured going out the front of the flashlight.
There are always losses from the reflector and lens - no matter how good
they are. This is the case with all lights. They calculate the output from
the LED based on what the manufacturer specifies based on the current to
the LED. They take the average of the spec'd range. For example, if
the Cree XR-E is spec'd for 75-85 lumens at 350ma, then given that
circuit drives the LED at 350ma, they state their output at 80 lumens.
I think this is quite fair and not deceptive as some seem to imply.

Keep in mind that there will ALWAYS be variations from LED to LED (even in
the same bin) and variations in the driving circuit too. It's not rocket
science. Even rocket science works within specified ranges - no one in
the real engineering world uses absolute numbers. The ranges may be 
smaller, but they are still ranges. 

For example for something needed to measure 1 inch, and auto manufactuer
may specify 1 inch + or - 0.01 inch for body parts. Effectively it's a
range of 0.99 inch to 1.01 inch.

But for an engine part which required a smaller range, they may specify
1 inch +/- .001 inches.

Maybe for rocket science, they may specify 1 inch +/- .0005 inches.

Both Lumileds and Cree give ranges for their LED's and manufactuers
are at their mercy without testing each and every part. Fenix simply
averages the top and bottom of the range to get you the best
estimate.

I do know that Cree's binning structure is much tighter than Lumileds.
So your respective Cree parts will have a more accurate estimate of output
and less likely have parts stray far from the specified output.

Whew, that was long winded... back to work for me...


----------



## grapplex (Jan 3, 2007)

...


----------



## VWTim (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't wait. Now what to do with my old worn L0P?


----------



## jsr (Jan 3, 2007)

grapplex said:


> Fair enough. then we can fairly assume that if they use the reflector and glass from the P1D CE we can take their estimate and subtract 20%.
> 
> So in comparing lights out the front against estimates quickbeam and others do we can assume advertised 85 is 67 plus or minus 3 Lumens or about 5%. For the regular version high would be 59.2 with smooth. Lightly textured reflector will reduce throw by 10% against comparably driven P1D CE according to advertised spec.
> 
> Versus a reference number of about 43 for the L2T and 24 for the L1T as per quickbeam +-17%. An a MiniMag 3xAA reference of 56 Lumens plus or minus 17%.


 
grapplex - most lights tend to lose about 30-35% from what's at the emitter to what comes out the front end. The 20% loss from rated from chevrofreak's and Doug's testing may be that the emitters were a bit brighter (high end of flux range) than average and thus only resulted in a 20% loss from Fenix's rated emitter lumens. Most of Doug's measured total output values are about 35% (+/-5%) from mfr's stated bulb/emitter lumens tho.

I think the L1D-CE is finally a 1xAA light that produces the amount of light I need. Thus far, all 1xAA lights running off alkies or NiMH only made about 20-30lumens out the front which I found too low for my uses (aside from indoors). My Jet1 on an alkie AA isn't bright enough for me. It's great on a 14500, but I burned out one Jet1 head already using a 14500, so I'm not going to risk it again. I'm looking forward to the L1D-CE, but I hope it's within my price range.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 3, 2007)

...


----------



## infection0 (Jan 3, 2007)

Where are the runtimes for the L1D stated?


----------



## RogerRabbit (Jan 3, 2007)

So, the *L1D "Turbo"* version has only two settings, *85 Lumens *and* Strobe*? Or did I get this wrong?
If this is the case, to get to the strobe mode, I'd have to turn the light on, off, and on again, right?


----------



## jsr (Jan 3, 2007)

RogerRabbit said:


> So, the *L1D "Turbo"* version has only two settings, *85 Lumens *and* Strobe*? Or did I get this wrong?
> If this is the case, to get to the strobe mode, I'd have to turn the light on, off, and on again, right?


 
Since it's a reverse clicky, you would click it on, press part way down to turn if off, and let go to turn it back on into strobe mode...at least, I'm pretty sure that's how it works.


----------



## EngineeringGuy (Jan 3, 2007)

4sevens, can you clarify the feature set of the two versions of the L1D. The way that it is worded in your announcement, some people are interpreting that the Turbo version will only have two modes. Is this correct, or will it include all of the modes of the genereal L1D CE model as well? The announcement states six modes, so I personally interpret this to mean that the Turbo has all 4 of the general modes, plus 85 lumens and Strobe. -Thanks in advance for your clarification.


----------



## adnj (Jan 3, 2007)

X Racer said:


> L1D CE on a 14500 should be the bomb, but I am going to guess it won't have the different levels with them...



I'm going to hope that the L1D will use the same board as the P1D. Then you should get levels because of the current regulation. I also wonder why Fenix would abandon the bezel adjustment that they patented for the L1/L2 -- so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 4, 2007)

I haven't felt this way since standing in line for Star Wars at the Coronet in San Francisco in 1977.


----------



## Rob187 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be waiting for the beamshots before I buy another Cree Fenix light!


----------



## wojtek_pl (Jan 4, 2007)

Rob187 said:


> I'll be waiting for the beamshots before I buy another Cree Fenix light!


Yeah.. Me too... 

I'm waiting for a new generation of flashlights witch Cree LEDs...


----------



## Miracle (Jan 4, 2007)

can some kind souls please tell me the run time of the L1D CE?

is the max lumen on rechargables = 135 lumens? 

what is the max voltage for the rechargables?


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 4, 2007)

Miracle said:


> can some kind souls please tell me the run time of the L1D CE?
> 
> is the max lumen on rechargables = 135 lumens?
> 
> what is the max voltage for the rechargables?



You have to realize the light is not even out yet


----------



## Shurock (Jan 4, 2007)

The thread is tooooo long. So I request a favor. If anyone knows, please tell us new to the L1D CE when it is projected to be available?

Thanks.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 4, 2007)

Shurock said:


> The thread is tooooo long. So I request a favor. If anyone knows, please tell us new to the L1D CE when it is projected to be available?
> 
> Thanks.



Mid-January or about two weeks from now as a good buffer. By that time I will figure out what the "turbo" version of the L1D CE actually is? Max first then strobe or the high output is higher or? 

One "normal" and one "max first click" for me please. Or do you twist the head to change output and use the clickie to turn it on and off or? How much does it cost? 

Good things come to those that wait


----------



## Shurock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for saving me a half hour of searching.

All the best.

Patrick


----------



## Gnufsh (Jan 4, 2007)

Does it still have all the levels on a 3.6v nominal li-ion?


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2007)

*Six brightness levels* (current regulation), including strobe and SOS

They will come in two flavors:
general series: *18 * -> *40* -> *74* -> *SOS*
turbo series: *85* -> *Strobe*

I want one, no make that two...


----------



## Turbo_E (Jan 4, 2007)

i was gonna freak out after reading this, as i just bought a LOP SE, PID CE and a Jetbeam CE. neither cree have arrived. but instead i will make a proposition, how about offering just the heads to existing customers to retrofit onto their existing lights?

EG: the L1D head to replace the LOP SE's unit? id think maybe charge 75% of a complete unit?


----------



## LightScene (Jan 4, 2007)

"i just bought a LOP SE, PID CE and a Jetbeam CE"
You could first cancel your orders and then officially refuse to take delivery if they have already been shipped. That way you will only be stuck for shipping in one direction.

Otherwise you still have 30 days to return any product, although there may be a restocking fee, especially for opened packages.


----------



## Turbo_E (Jan 4, 2007)

^^^ naw that wouldnt be right, i LOVE my LOP SE. i would however like an upgrade head *fingers crossed* i jumped in on the jetbeam for the hell of it, and the PID is my Xmas gift but Canada Customs had other Ideas. oh well maybe it'll arrive by my birthday on the 20th 

don't get me wrong, i WILL buy more Fenix lights, but a cheaper option like the one i proposed would be nice.

BTW: when thes are available don't forget the CPF discount code for 5% off.

"CPF5"


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jan 4, 2007)

sunuvagun...I just see this NOW?

YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!

AA cree is for me....


----------



## Mike89 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in both lights. As asked earlier, I also hope the modded 123a body for the L1T will fit. That would be the light for me.


----------



## r0b0r (Jan 4, 2007)

*drools* L1D-CE turbo mode kthxplz


----------



## garageguy (Jan 5, 2007)

My first Fenix light was an L1P, and it is still one of my favorites. Something about the body style that I really like. Now throw a Cree in there and multi levels. The L1D CE is a must have for me.


----------



## phypaa (Jan 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me more information , at least when can we buy the light.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 5, 2007)

phypaa said:


> Can anyone tell me more information , at least when can we buy the light.


Probably sometime this month. See post #1.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow i'm so getting the L1D CE heheh i was waiting for it.


----------



## phypaa (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh! Thanks! I am just too happy to see the news.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 5, 2007)

Hopefully the new L1D CE gets sorted out the ringy beam. Then it would be the perfect light.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 5, 2007)

Since both use the same Cree LED (7090 XR-E), I would like to see what the LOD CE can do with a 3.7 v lithium 10440. I would bet the LOD CE would be pushing over 100 lumens since the L1D CE will push 135 lumens with a lithium 3.7 v battery.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 5, 2007)

liteglow said:


> I still dont understand what the CREE edition give me ?
> 70 dollar for a CREE edition, and 44dollar for a Regular P1D..
> I dont need to SOS function, I only want more lumen  And small size..
> 
> The fenix store dont say how much lumen they have output...



You may want to get the L1D Ce Turbo series.
Fenix L1D CE
turbo series: 85 -> Strobe


----------



## cannesahs (Jan 6, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Fenix L1D CE
> 
> Six brightness levels (current regulation), including strobe and SOS
> 
> ...



For me that means:

It will have turnable head, which select general- or turbo-mode like L1T's head selects low- or high-mode.

Then with tailcap you those between those levels (18 -> 40 -> 74 -> SOS, or 85 -> Strobe) with turning light momentary off. Just like you do with P1D (CE) with turning its head.

4Sevens' says quite clearly, that *ONE lamp will have SIX output levels*. So _please stop speculating about TWO different lamps_ like L1P CE "general series" and L1P CE "turbe series".


My opinion about levels and they order, that fenix have selected:

Perfect!
General mode have first the lowest mode, So I can maintaing my darkseeing. And If I want to move quickly to very bright I just turn the head. I suppose turning head while lamp is already on moves lamp to selected mode-series' first choosable output level.

(SOS is nice feature, doesn't cost more to include and does NOT bother in normal use.)

With momentary clicky tailcap it's extremely fast to go trought 18 -> 40 -> etc. for me.


About "memory efect", that light would remembe its last output level: It is technically very expensive and (depending on chosen way to produce efect) battery consuming also in off-mode.


PS.
My first post  And waiting for L2P CE.

edit: typos


----------



## d1337 (Jan 6, 2007)

cannesahs said:


> For me that means:
> 
> It will have turnable head, which select general- or turbo-mode like L1T's head selects low- or high-mode.
> 
> ...



cannesahs, 
Please keep in mind that this is only your interpretation of what 4sevens wrote. It is not clear to me what 4sevens meant by his comments but I don't think it's right for you to judge others interpretations. Maybe 4sevens hasn't commented yet because he isn't sure himself.


----------



## NoFair (Jan 8, 2007)

Any chance of seeing these in HA natural sometime in the future? Please....

I prefer the colour over black and it looks a lot better after a few months of wear and tear...


----------



## yellow (Jan 8, 2007)

imho there will be no "twist head action", the driver board and switch on/off will make any changes
(I wonder where You think to read this head action out?)

thats why 2 differnt models have been mentionned. 
The "turbo" will start in higher mode and will (probably) also offer a higer max, in trade with runtime.


----------



## dapyro (Jan 8, 2007)

yellow said:


> imho there will be no "twist head action", the driver board and switch on/off will make any changes
> (I wonder where You think to read this head action out?)
> 
> thats why 2 differnt models have been mentionned.
> The "turbo" will start in higher mode and will (probably) also offer a higer max, in trade with runtime.



I also posted the theory about a six level flashlight in one. It would explain lots of the features expained in the post. Like why would one model have more output than the other in ultra mode? It wouldn't make sense. 

As I already said, I hope the theory is true.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll just throw in my 2 cents. These lights were inevitably going to come out, everybody knew it and it was just a question of particulars. What we have seen so far looks promising. I will probably be caving and buying one or both of these lights. That said, there are a couple things I'd like to get off my chest.

First off, I've said it before, others have said it before, and I'll say it again: Low needs to be LOW!!

It's lovely that we've now got these whiz-bang emitters that can push 2 lumens for a year straight on a AAA, yet no one seems to be doing this. Rather, they just slap an existing current structure into a Cree based light, and vua la... "low" is now 10 lumens or higher. People- the technology has changed but our eyes have not! Remember that 10 lumens was HDS's "primary" medium mode and it worked just fine. For an EDC light, I need a real low (between 1 and 5 lumens max) so that I don't burn my eyeballs off when I'm on a darkened airplane and need to look in my bag for a piece of gum or read a book. Its great that we can have some decent runtimes on the eye-searing spot-the-owl-in-the-distant-tree settings, but give us a real low for pete's sake.

OK rant over. Now a word about prices. No prices for these lights have been released yet, so I'm willing to give Fenix the benefit of the doubt. However, we did see a $20 premium for the Cree emitter in the first Fenix Cree based offering (which sold like hotcakes), so I'm concerned Fenix will keep with the set precedent and continue seeing dollar signs. Now, I understand that this is a buisness, and whatever the market will bear, etc, but IMHO, a $20 premium is unreasonable considering Fenix's history of providing good quality at reasonable prices. The Cree LED is the current state of the art, and it is just a matter of (very little) time before a Cree Dorcy appears in Target for $20. These emitters are pretty much the same price as luxeons, so you can't keep charging for "newness." When Photons switched from the old 5mm LED to the twice as bright CS, they didn't raise the price. JetBeam has come up with a 1AA Cree for under $30!! Fenix will need to price these lights under $50 for me to feel that I'm getting a decent value.

These criticism's aside, I do respect Fenix's tireless innovation and their generally excellent products and I never hesitate to recommend their lights (and 4seven's superb web buisness of course) to any newly interested people I come across.


----------



## tslrc (Jan 8, 2007)

Any idea when these will be released?

How does this typically work, will there be a waiting list? I'm sure demand will be high, and snatch up all the supply at first. I, like others here, want to be one of the first. Forgive my Newbi-ness, but just curious. I need to add one or both of these to my signature.......... 

Which online stores will be the best to get these, fenix-store and who else?

Thanks for any advice, I'm anxiously awaiting.....


----------



## Edro (Jan 8, 2007)

Solstice said:


> Low needs to be LOW!!
> 
> ...I need a real low (between 1 and 5 lumens max)...



Bingo! I totally agree. I remember this request coming up right after the P1D CE came out and there was a thread where we were putting together a wish list for the inevitable arrival of the Cree AA. There were quite a few of us who wanted a < 5 lumens low.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jan 8, 2007)

tslrc said:


> Any idea when these will be released?
> 
> How does this typically work, will there be a waiting list? I'm sure demand will be high, and snatch up all the supply at first. I, like others here, want to be one of the first. Forgive my Newbi-ness, but just curious. I need to add one or both of these to my signature..........
> 
> ...



I don't have any answers, but you can get an idea based on how the P1D CE was released. It was announced by 7777, then a few weeks later he blew through 200 of them on a pre-order basis. About a month after that he had the naturals in stock, which is how it stands now.

However, I read somewhere that he hopes to have a large enough initial supply to withstand the onslaught of the CPF'ers. Now we just have to wait for the release!


----------



## SpeedEvil (Jan 8, 2007)

Solstice said:


> I'll just throw in my 2 cents.
> 
> For an EDC light, I need a real low (between 1 and 5 lumens max) so that I don't burn my eyeballs off when I'm on a darkened airplane and need to look in my bag for a piece of gum or read a book. Its great that we can have some decent runtimes on the eye-searing spot-the-owl-in-the-distant-tree settings, but give us a real low for pete's sake.



Unfortunately, with PWM lights, at the low levels, it becomes annoying for reading - at least at the frequency that the L0P-SE uses.

I just did some tests.

Though completely unscientific, they were interesting to me.

Took my L0P-SE, and saw at what distance I can easily read a random paperback.

Easily at 3m, on low, 10m on medium.

I note that it's _much_ apparently brighter on low when I can read it comfortably.

Neglecting the PWM issue - the fact that you get 50% or so extra battery life out of crees at low brightness at the same lumens with constant current, rather than PWM, with the L0P at a usable range - the beam spot means that at under a meter it's not comfortable to read.
If at medium it's at 12 lumens, and I can read at 10m, and I want to read at 1m, I need .12 lumens.
With a diffuser that blows the beam into a 30 degree cone, .05 lumens should be fine.
Assuming an 80 lumen binned part.

At .1 lumens, with a constant current, the cree wants around 1/800 * 0.66 = 1/1200 of a watt or so.
Call it 1mW after the losses in the converter.

This is approaching a thousand hours on an AAA cell.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 8, 2007)

wish the brightness level on the P1DCE "picked up where it left off" instead of going onto the next of the 3 brightness levels whether or not you wait 1.5 seconds...

otherwise it seems to be a really nice bright, white, even light..first night with it coming up momentarily..


----------



## jHO (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got a L1T for Christmas and cannot afford to get another light.

*Wants an L1D CE so bad.* :mecry:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 8, 2007)

You said it, Solstice. See post #268. Wish I said it myself.

Geoff


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 9, 2007)

ok - gotta say wow - this lil sucker (p1dce) gives my Inova T-4 a run for the money! VERY comparable beam brightnesses! the p1dce beam is smoother and MIGHT be just a wee bit dimmer, though definitely whiter than the T-4.
I could say the P1dce is at least 90 % as bright as the T4.. and at a fraction of the size..; 'course you get half the run time of the T4 at the highest setting. Interestingly; Inova calls the T4 a 100 lumen light (iirc)... Fenix calls the P1dce 135 lumen...


----------



## moses (Jan 9, 2007)

OK, read through this and don't think i saw a definitive statement on how the switching is done. 

I've been EDCing a couple of MillerMods's L1P with 3 stages and running about 1.7 watts at max. Luxeon bulb will will be upgraded to CREE when the Q2 arrives. 

My point: The MillerMod L1P has on/off in the clickie, and power level on a manual twist of the head. That way I can set the level I want manually and control on off manually - totally separate. This is a great interface. If the Fenix requires multiple clicks to select a level each time, that's a real pain in my opinion. 

Also, the low level seem a bit high on the Fenix. I want my low to run 24-36 hours for night adapted eyes. I don't know what lumens it is but the Millermod does that for me and the output is just about right. 

Mo


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 9, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> ok - gotta say wow - this lil sucker (p1dce) gives my Inova T-4 a run for the money! VERY comparable beam brightnesses! the p1dce beam is smoother and MIGHT be just a wee bit dimmer, though definitely whiter than the T-4.
> I could say the P1dce is at least 90 % as bright as the T4.. and at a fraction of the size..; 'course you get half the run time of the T4 at the highest setting. Interestingly; Inova calls the T4 a 100 lumen light (iirc)... Fenix calls the P1dce 135 lumen...


Wait, this thing isn't significantly brighter than the T4????

According to FLR:

Inova T4
Throw: 1665
Overall Output: 2700

P1DCE (on Max)
Throw: 2700
Overall Output: 7850

How is it dimmer with readings like this? Is it defective? Or is FLR just misleading...


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ Yeah, I thought that P1D-CE in medium owns the T4 front back left and right in term of brightness, let alone the high mode, no?


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 9, 2007)

No kidding, with readings like that I would expect this thing to blow a T4 away....


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 9, 2007)

The P1DCE completely owns the T4, no questions asked. The T4 is just a small spot where as the P1DCE has a much larger (and brighter) spill and much more throw. 
If your P1DCE is similar to your T4 than you must have a defective P1DCE. 



TeaQue said:


> Wait, this thing isn't significantly brighter than the T4????
> 
> According to FLR:
> 
> ...


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 9, 2007)

I read these posts and just went outside with the lights.. at a few feet the P1Dce is brighter and whiter.. and at a distance is as I said close, maybe a bit brighter, but it's difficult to say sincethe P1Dce is so much whiter -- it's hard to tell if my mind is playing tricks.. but yes I can see saying it is brighter than the T4, but "blows away" and "owns" just aren't the words I'd use..

one possible catch going on here: my P1Dce came in a box marked "CE" all over, with a "P1DCE" sticker on it.. but the light itself has the imprint "P1D" -- only..no imprint of "CE" -- I thought I got an early one, the barrels weren't printed up yet, etc.. the led looks round with kinda squared corners, that's the Cree isn't it? 
I did write David Chow about it today, haven't received reply as yet.. 

the P1Dce (?) on medium is not quite as bright as the T4, though close...


----------



## Skyline (Jan 9, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> but the light itself has the imprint "P1D" -- only..no imprint of "CE"



Does the reflector look like it's too small? ie, can you see the edge of the reflector in the lens? If so, you've got a Cree. The reflector need to be deeper for the Cree's radiation pattern. Since they didn't want the light to be any longer, the open end of the reflector had to be narrower than the body.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 9, 2007)

it's a deep-looking reflector alright and looking into it I see it is rimmed by a narrow black circle = the smaller-than-barrel diameter ?


----------



## drmaxx (Jan 10, 2007)

Solstice said:


> First off, I've said it before, others have said it before, and I'll say it again: Low needs to be LOW!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 10, 2007)

P1DCE amp readings (pretty accurate Beckman HD110 )

medium .400 A
high 1.6 amps
low .077 amp. 

..there's yer 20+ hours -- you saying you want longer run time and dimmer light?
at low, the throw is still remarkable, highly usable..


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 10, 2007)

drmaxx said:


> :thumbsup:



Give me one light that starts off at max (turbo?) and one that starts off low, really low....looooooooooow.


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy New Year to all,

Edit


----------



## raythompson (Jan 10, 2007)

Duc Nguyen said:


> I CAN NOT wait .


You can wait, you will wait. You may not like it, but's them's you's only choice.:sigh:


----------



## BrightGal (Jan 10, 2007)

raythompson said:


> You can wait, you will wait. You may not like it, but's them's you's only choice.:sigh:




My bank account assures that I will wait.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 10, 2007)

This may be slightly off-topic, but this is the kind of behavior that causes vendors like 4sevens heartburn, and makes him want to stick restocking fees because the abuse of a few.




LightScene said:


> "i just bought a LOP SE, PID CE and a Jetbeam CE"
> You could first cancel your orders and then officially refuse to take delivery if they have already been shipped. That way you will only be stuck for shipping in one direction.
> 
> Otherwise you still have 30 days to return any product, although there may be a restocking fee, especially for opened packages.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey l0d CE will be brighter than jebeam's aaa, *right?*


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 10, 2007)

EsthetiX said:


> Hey l0d CE will be brighter than jebeam's aaa, *right?*


 
I would imagine it would be MUCH brighter than the Jetbeam considering it uses a Lux 3 and the LODCE uses a Cree.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 11, 2007)

deleted - double post due to server busy - sorry


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 11, 2007)

For a "preview" of what the L1D-CE might be like - 
it may be useful to look at the Cree XR-E mod'ed Fenix L1T/L2T that I compared - in -

Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock)

I reviewed and have beamshots of this mod using 1x AA both alkaline and NiMH (respectively posts #*23* and #*15*),
also using the Nekoname CR123 body on primary CR123A and 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 - 
and have even compared the CR123 performance with the Fenix P1D-CE that 4sevens (http://Fenix-Store.com) very kindly loaned me.

I have comparison beamshots of this Cree mod L1T/L2T head with 2x AA (so a L2D-CE "preview"?) - 
both alkaline and NiMH, to go - 
which I'll post soon.....


----------



## Solstice (Jan 12, 2007)

TedTheLed said:



> P1DCE amp readings (pretty accurate Beckman HD110 )
> 
> medium .400 A
> high 1.6 amps
> ...



No offense, but IMO, you are missing the point of why many of us want a lower low mode. We are already at the point where the cost of using a AA battery for (low) power becomes pretty much a non-issue (and can just use Nimh if it matters). Whether its 20 hours or 100 hours, who really cares? The point is that there are times when you don't want remarkable throw and just want a little bit of light to do some close up tasks such as reading. I'm not talking about "Night Vision Preservation" which requires red light, I'm just saying that after your eyes are used to functioning in the dark, it doesn't take much to do the job and any more hurts. Personally, I'd go for an even lower low than many folks use (< or=1 lumen), but I'd be happy to compromise for a <5 lumen low mode. What we have been offered in the new crop of Cree lights are over twice this value.


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig (Jan 12, 2007)

Since the AAAones have PWM, you walk, move an turn pages in a strobe world. Are my eyes special? There is so much discussion on tint, rings and beam quality. But these blinking lights seem to be ok. Last night I got so angry about the annoying PWM that I used my good old 9P for an hour of reading (on rechargeables). What a healthy and charming beamqality!


----------



## Jay R (Jan 12, 2007)

Solstice said:


> many of us want a lower low mode.


 
 On the other hand, many of us are quite happy with the low mode setting already and don't want Fenix to change it. You can't please all the people all the time. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that there would be anything wrong with a lower level but Fenix had to set it somewhere and it's not going to be perfect for everybody. I'm sure they looked into it a bit and decided that this would be the best level for the most people.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 13, 2007)

:bump:

This thread fell back to page two. It's mid January and about time we got some more news. 7777, do you have anything for us?


----------



## coontai (Jan 13, 2007)

LowBat said:


> :bump:
> 
> This thread fell back to page two. It's mid January and about time we got some more news. 7777, do you have anything for us?


 
I was about to post the EXACT same thing


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 13, 2007)

he is on vacation at the moment


----------



## nightstalker101 (Jan 13, 2007)

I gota get one of these!


----------



## bill_n_opus (Jan 13, 2007)

The funny thing about wanting "low, real low" mode is that you don't really understand the need for it until you're presented with a situation where it's really nice to have. 

I was watching my kid's xmas presentation and sitting in the dark audiotorium and I had my combo led/pda stylus/pen/laser. The led in it is maybe 3-4 lumens or less ... and I felt funny using it while illumating the program to read it. 

Most people were using their cel phones and it was much less distracting. 

I kinda laughed internally when I thought about how funny it would be to whip out a p1d-ce blasting 130 lumens on high to read a program. 

Anyways, i'd like a low, real low. Runtimes are great and throw is great ... but there are situations where I don't want neither ... just real low lumens to read a program or a menu.


----------



## AdamW (Jan 13, 2007)

bill_n_opus said:


> Anyways, i'd like a low, real low. Runtimes are great and throw is great ... but there are situations where I don't want neither ... just real low lumens to read a program or a menu.



Yes.............


----------



## sucker (Jan 14, 2007)

I will definitely buy one or two L1D CEs.

I've been visiting CPF for a year but never registered until I saw this thread


----------



## Mr_Dead (Jan 14, 2007)

+1. A lower low would be an advantage, IMHO.

Outdoors at night, camping or backpacking, you seldom really need a flashlight around camp just to see, once your eyes are adjusted (of course, if you insist on staring into a fire all night, they never will be... but that's another issue.) Where no amount of eye-adjustment seems to help is rummaging around in a pack or back to find something, which happens constantly. In a container, it really is pitch black, so you need something, and preferably something that kills your night vision as little as possible. I usually carry a red or green keychain led for this, but most don't bother.


----------



## MikeF (Jan 14, 2007)

I will add my two cents for a very low low. I am in a hotel room, North of St. Louis MO that has seven of us in it, due to my daughter's house losing power due to the ice storm we are in the middle of. Our hotel still has power, so she and her kids joined us here to stay warm. She lost her power yesterday, and then it came back for a while, and now it has remained out. I have my Lion-Cub (64 steps of brightness) and Lion-Heart (5 steps of brightness) on their lowest settings, pointing at the ceiling so we have enough light for walking around, and not jamming a foot into the corner of a piece of furniture, and waking one of the babies again. If they were even lower, it woild have been useful for dark-adapted eyes, and tonight I will put one of them into the bathroom. If the lights were any brighter, it might keep the grand-kids Jaden (14-mo) or Jordan (10 days) awake, or wake them up between their own wake up cycles of every 7.8 minutes. I am planning on asking the hotel for the room adjacent to ours for tonight if the power is still off so we can get a little more sleep. Between the twelve crews from the tree service company that spent the night in the hallway outside our room, and then left at 4:00am, and the babies, I think I got 7.8 minutes sleep too, so I can truly say I slept like a baby last night.
:lolsign:


----------



## Thujone (Jan 14, 2007)

The case for a low low has been made many times and yet the info they gave David again has no mention of one. It easily could be added or replace the SOS mode, which after seeing the runtime in this mode is no longer very attractive. If you can get an SOS mode that trickles power and runs for days (which in the event of using it you may just need) then I might be interested. A current regulated 1-2lm would be great for super close work like reading and peaking in a bag.


----------



## MikeF (Jan 14, 2007)

Tail standing, and returning to the last level used are also great features to have.


----------



## Mr_Dead (Jan 14, 2007)

Thujone said:


> It easily could be added or replace the SOS mode, which after seeing the runtime in this mode is no longer very attractive. If you can get an SOS mode that trickles power and runs for days



Bzzzzzt. Sorry, not for me. No SOS, no buy. My EDC lights will have that feature from now on, not going back. 

Sure, an SOS that runs for days at full bright would be ideal, I guess. Not going to happen this decade, so you're going to have to show a little discretion... only use it when there's a ship or plane around, or whatever. In the real world, that's rarely going to be a problem. If you're near a road... days? The fact that the capabilities of the mode don't fit every single scenario doesn't mean it should be thrown out. 

Too many threads on the issue already, and it's OT here, but for me, it's non-negotiable. No SOS, I go to the competition.

Just replace the low mode with a lower mode. Or lower both the prime and low. Hard to see much difference anyway.


----------



## amanichen (Jan 14, 2007)

Mr_Dead said:


> Too many threads on the issue already, and it's OT here, but for me, it's non-negotiable. No SOS, I go to the competition.


Specifically what brand and model would you buy?


----------



## Mr_Dead (Jan 14, 2007)

Since I've got the P1D CE, there's no huge inducement to change my EDC soon. I know JetBeam and Photon include the mode (Photon has for quite some time), and I'm sure there are others, and will be more. 

It's firmware... doesn't add any weight or bulk, and almost no cost once you've got a control chip anyway. I expect within a year or two we'll see a "program" mode where you can select, say, your favorite 5 levels/modes out of dozens.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm gonna save lots of money on this by upgrading all my Fenix AAA & AA lights with Seoul.

Sorry Fenix, I know you really tried keeping me out of the emitter area with all that threadlock crap, but my persistence paid off.

Drive more Lumens on High with a non-Alkaline 1.5V AA/AAA primary installed, and I'll consider it.


----------



## sucker (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday I found my old CMG Sonic 1xaaa flashlight. When I left it in a drawer a year and a half ago (because it was broken) I forgot to remove the battery and when I opened it yesterday the battery was leaking acid and the flashlight was covered with rust. I managed to remove the battery using a couple of different tools from my toolbox, then I cleaned all rusty surfaces with a rust removal solution and after inserting a new fresh battery the flashlight worked! I was playing with in a dark room and I quickly realized that with it's 2-3 lumen output, the CMG Sonic is a very nice flashlight. I would like the low on the fenix to be like just like it


----------



## Leow (Jan 17, 2007)

Litemania has a bit more description and beamshots on his site including how to swap to "TURBO MODE":

LeoW

QUOTE :

A. Uses a Cree 7090 XR-E LED with a maximum brightness of 90 lumens which is as powerful as a 5 D batteries traditional flashlight. Its max brightness is as 230% times as the common 1 AA Luxeon LED Flashlight’s.



B. Digitally controlled constant current multilevel flashlight, six levels brightness can greatly meet your different lighting needs. It is the best choice for you to keep both the high brightness and long runtime. A constant brightness will keep going no matter the battery is brand new or old. 



C. Patented lamp holder for a quick heat dissipation. This lamp holder is FenixLight Limited’s patent. It offers a “quick heat dissipation” and very high reliability.



D. Push-button tail cap switch and capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle.



The Fenix L1D CE is a digitally controlled constant current multilevel flashlight Fenix has to offer. It has six levels of output, which not only allows the user to select the best compromise between brightness and runtime for any given task but also has ability to aid in an emergency. 



The L1D CE does all this and still retains a very compact size. If you’re looking for solid reliability, digitally regulated brightness, and compact size, this Fenix is for you.


Features
• Utilizes a Cree 7090 XR-E LED with a life of 50,000 hours
• Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel (patented)
• General Mode: 9 lumens (25hrs) -> 40 lumens (5hrs) -> 80 lumens (2hrs) -> SOS
• Turbo Mode: 90 lumens (1.5hrs) -> Strobe
• Digitally Regulated for Constant Brightness
• Uses one 1.5V AA ( Alkaline, NiMH, Lithium ) battery, inexpensive and widely available
• 9.7cm (L) x 2.1cm (D)
• Made of aircraft grade aluminum
• Durable Type III hard anodized finish
• 48.2-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Water-resistant (dunkable)
• Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
• Push-button tail cap switch
• Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle
Operation
Fully press to switch on and turn the bezel to select the General Mode or the Turbo Mode. A soft-press anytime while the light is on will change the brightness levels of a certain mode. Keep the light off for over 2 seconds, the light will turn completely off, and the regulative circuit will be restored.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 17, 2007)

Leow said:


> • Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel (patented)
> • General Mode: 9 lumens (25hrs) -> 40 lumens (5hrs) -> 80 lumens (2hrs) -> SOS
> • Turbo Mode: 90 lumens (1.5hrs) -> Strobe
> Fully press to switch on and turn the bezel to select the General Mode or the Turbo Mode. A soft-press anytime while the light is on will change the brightness levels of a certain mode. Keep the light off for over 2 seconds, the light will turn completely off, and the regulative circuit will be restored.


Hey this is even better than what was first posted. I always assumed there were two versions, now I see all six modes are in one light using a bezel switch. Fenix also brought the low mode down to nine lumens. Leow, where did you find this info?


----------



## mcmc (Jan 17, 2007)

This is an unfortunate time for 4-7's to be out and about...but, hope he finds lots of goodies at SHOT to share with us down the line too =)


----------



## Burgess (Jan 17, 2007)

Watching this with great interest . . . .


Haven't bought a new flashlight since *LAST YEAR* !







Hurry back, 4Sevens !


----------



## cloud (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Knighthood (Jan 18, 2007)

Where is *LITEmania* web site* ? 

*Edit: never mind I found it.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 18, 2007)

bill_n_opus said:


> The funny thing about wanting "low, real low" mode is that you don't really understand the need for it until you're presented with a situation where it's really nice to have.
> 
> I was watching my kid's xmas presentation and sitting in the dark audiotorium and I had my combo led/pda stylus/pen/laser. The led in it is maybe 3-4 lumens or less ... and I felt funny using it while illumating the program to read it.
> 
> ...


 
For those of you that want really low "low", have you tried to just cover the light with your hand? There are a lot of situations when my civictor v1 is just too bright, then I just cover it with my hand, and I'm guessing that it goes faster than cycling through a UI also. Not that I mind a low on a light.


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lobo said:


> There are a lot of situations when my civictor v1 is just to bright



too bright


----------



## Lobo (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## bill_n_opus (Jan 18, 2007)

Lobo said:


> For those of you that want really low "low", have you tried to just cover the light with your hand? There are a lot of situations when my civictor v1 is just too bright, then I just cover it with my hand, and I'm guessing that it goes faster than cycling through a UI also. Not that I mind a low on a light.


 
Yes, that can work ... however, there are times when you can cover with your hand and other times when you cannot. 

That's why i'd rather have a low, low mode ... and if I want to cover my hand over regular mode I can.


----------



## MikeF (Jan 18, 2007)

I was able to use my LionHeart as a Night Light on it's lowest setting for 5 nights on the same battery, and it still didn't show any signs of dimming when at it's brightest setting for quick bursts. It was at least 7-8 hours each night, so 35-40 hours on low, of very useable light for dark adapted eyes. If I had been using it with only one brightness setting available, it would have depleted the Pila 150A Li-Ion cell the first night, and since I had only one cell with me while on vacation, I would have been onto plan B, or C for the "walking around without disturbing anyone and NOT stubbing any toes" light.

:twothumbs


----------



## Curious_character (Jan 18, 2007)

These lights would be a whole lot more interesting if they really existed.

c_c


----------



## josean (Jan 18, 2007)

Do not know if you have already noticed, but Litemania has listed prices:

*L0D CE $43.50
L1D CE $52.50
L2D CE $53.50

* You can find them here


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's what I like most about the Fenix L1D CE

li-ion battery 

135 lumens.

Textured reflector

Tail cap push switch

So the Turbo series will have 6 modes? 

Where does the 135 lumens setting go?

"""general series: 18 -> 40 -> 74 -> SOS

turbo series: 85 -> Strobe"""

Fenix is doing a pretty good job!!!


----------



## Curious_character (Jan 18, 2007)

josean said:


> Do not know if you have already noticed, but Litemania has listed prices:
> 
> *L0D CE $43.50
> L1D CE $52.50
> ...


It's nice that someone has listed prices. In what way is that evidence that the lights actually exist? Has someone actually seen one?

c_c


----------



## daveman (Jan 18, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> It's nice that someone has listed prices. In what way is that evidence that the lights actually exist? Has someone actually seen one?
> 
> c_c


 
Have you "actually seen" a million dollars within your physical presence?


----------



## 9volt (Jan 18, 2007)

I bet he's seen part of 1 million dollars. Have you see part of a stock Fenix cree light that isn't a P1D CE within your physical presence?


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 19, 2007)

2 questions about these new Cree models (if I missed the answers posted somewhere, pls. forgive me):

1) Will the L1D CE take a 14500 cell?

2) Are the heads of the L1D CE and L2D CE the same?

Thanks.


----------



## daveman (Jan 19, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> I bet he's seen part of 1 million dollars. Have you see part of a stock Fenix cree light that isn't a P1D CE within your physical presence?


No, just as I have never observed, either in part or whole, a million dollars, George W. Bush, Michael Jordan, or the Great Wall. Got any more moot questions?


----------



## lrw2 (Jan 19, 2007)

fire-stick said:


> Where does the 135 lumens setting go?
> 
> """general series: 18 -> 40 -> 74 -> SOS
> 
> turbo series: 85 -> Strobe"""



Pretty sure that 18->40->74 is for Alkaline AA? The 135 will replace the 74 when you stuff it with a li-ion?


----------



## zz6557 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think talking about the necessity of SOS & strobe mode and how many stages of intensity is no meaning . If a flashlight can access any mode directily not in series and can be adjusted full scale intensity ( 0% ~ 100% ) , solving any thing . Didn't it !!!


----------



## evgeniy (Jan 19, 2007)

L1D/L2D has memory for light modes ?
(on, -> go to 'high' mode, off , than on and - > directly to 'high' mode) ?


----------



## Blinding (Jan 19, 2007)

The L0D (and CE version) state that than can run on 0.8V to 3.3V. It is nice to know that this range includes NiMh and lithium L92 but what would one be able to run it off that would go up to 3.3V?


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 19, 2007)

used 10440


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 19, 2007)

I am interested in the L2D, when will 4sevens going to announce it? and will the 1x123 tube he sells fit? Paypal at the ready!

AlexGT


----------



## Blinding (Jan 20, 2007)

But a 10440 has a "nominal voltage of 3.7V". That is 0.4V greater than what the L0D claims to support. Also, I am not seeing a big advantage. It has 3 times the voltage of a nimh but 1/3 the mah rating so the total power seems to be very close.


----------



## Blinding (Jan 20, 2007)

duplicate deleted


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 20, 2007)

Blinding said:


> But a 10440 has a "nominal voltage of 3.7V". That is 0.4V greater than what the L0D claims to support. Also, I am not seeing a big advantage. It has 3 times the voltage of a nimh but 1/3 the mah rating so the total power seems to be very close.



actually the total run time will be alot less, it's all about the brighter beam though. 

The reason I mentioned USED 10440 is because a3.7V Li-Ion can get up to 4.2V when fully charged, I don't recommend you to try it on a 3.3V rated light honestly, maybe someone brave enough would. :lolsign:


----------



## LowBat (Jan 20, 2007)

Starting to find more info on the L1D using Google. Most of this info has already been posted, but not all.

_New product, coming mid February. 
The Fenix L1D CE is a digitally-controlled, constant-current multilevel flashlight. It has six levels of output, which not only allows the user to select the best compromise between brightness and runtime for any given task, but also has the ability to aid in an emergency. The L1D CE does all this and still retains a very compact size. If you’re looking for solid reliability, digitally regulated brightness, and compact size, this Fenix is for you. 

Changing modes: fully press to switch on, turn the bezel to select the General Mode or the Turbo Mode. A soft-press anytime while the light is on will change the brightness levels within the current mode. Water-resistant 
Cree 7090 XR-E LED 
Push-button tail cap switch 
Two modes by rotating the bezel 
Turbo Mode: 90 lumens -> Strobe 
General Mode: 9 lumens -> 40 lumens -> 80 lumens -> SOS 
Runtimes: 1.5hrs @ 90lm, 2hrs @ 80lm, 5hrs @ 40lm, 25hrs @ 9lm 
Nylon Holster, Lanyard, 2 spare O-rings and switch cap included 
One 1.2V - 1.5V AA (Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium) battery (not included) 
Aircraft-grade aluminum with hard anodized finish 
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating 
Digitally Regulated for Constant Brightness 
48.2-gram weight (excluding batteries) 
Dimensions: 97mm x 21mm Diameter_


----------



## Martini (Jan 20, 2007)

I've tried to stay out of this thread because of the explosive nature of recent Fenix discussions, but I feel myself getting sucked in as usual.

Some people still don't seem to understand how general and turbo modes fit into all this. Here is my understanding of the system: mode selection is like that of the P1D, where brief power interruption causes the next mode to be selected. In the L1/2D, this is accomplished by using the momentary off that the reverse clickie provides. Now the bezel works like that of the U2, but with only 2 modes. These are the general and turbo modes, or rather sets of modes. The general mode gives you access to 4 modes, turbo 2. I think this is ingenious, but at the same time, misapplied by Fenix. I can instantly think of two better ways to use the bezel: 1) separate strobe and SOS from the rest of the modes, so people who don't want either _can cycle through the other modes as many times as they want and never, ever use the other two_, or 2) Have one bezel position for Low>Med>High>Strobe>SOS, and one for High>Med>Low>Strobe>SOS (making two camps happy at the same time). I also think Fenix really missed the boat by not giving us the _really_ low level we've been crying out for. There isn't a single constant current XR-E light with an ultra-low level on the market, and it doesn't look like anyone is in a hurry to build one.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 20, 2007)

No light will ever meet everyones idea of a perfect UI. If this could be programmed, I'd probably set it up just like Fenix did, as for me it sounds just about right.

I like that the L1D can be set to come on in the lowest mode first as half of CPFers seem to want this. I being on the other half like that I can set it to come on with full brightness first. Having the SOS mode tucked away at the end of a mode set probably means it will hardly be noticed. Guess we'll know for sure when this light finally gets released.


----------



## yellow (Jan 20, 2007)

This "Turbo" (highest power first, then strobe) and "normal" mode selection is great!
"Normal" starting with lowest going to high is also great!
I also vote for a lower low (together with the remaining levels being a bit more low, especially the 2nd one) if possible
no need for this "almost full" in "normal" mode, as there is the high "turbo" setting

anyway in this setting its already a musthave


----------



## fenix_fan (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm hanging out for the L2D CE but am asking the Patron Saint
of Flashlights that the L2D's design be based on the "classic"
L2P not the L2T !!


----------



## daveman (Jan 20, 2007)

Martini said:


> ...I can instantly think of two better ways to use the bezel: 1) separate strobe and SOS from the rest of the modes, so people who don't want either _can cycle through the other modes as many times as they want and never, ever use the other two_, or 2) Have one bezel position for Low>Med>High>Strobe>SOS, and one for High>Med>Low>Strobe>SOS (making two camps happy at the same time)...


Rather presumptuous for you to state your personal preferences as if they are superior methods of operation. Your allegedly "better ways" are only what's most convenient for your operating habits; being a flashaholic yourself, you should know by now that something as personal as modes of operation for a flashlight can never have a right or wrong approach unless the manufacturer is offering the light for a specific function (ie. tactical).

Don't listen to him, Fenix; he has mentioned his preferences for the light, and the rest of us have mentioned ours. Go with what you think is the logical setup (I think what you have now is perfect).


----------



## Haz (Jan 20, 2007)

It took me a while to enjoy a low low mode, but the idea of having one is very useful. Significantly increase efficiency, thus runtime, and great EDC to carry with you, in case of emergency. It's harder for the general public to accept a low low mode, as it just seems dim, rather than appreciate the usefulness of the dim, long running "life saving" mode, which is also suitable for night adjusted vision. It would be great to see Fenix issue a special CPF edition with such a low mode, just to show their appreciation to us.


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmmm, heres my take on the user interface.

L1D
Bezel position 1 (normal mode): 3 lumens -> 20 lumens -> 60 lumens
Bezel position 2 (turbo mode): 90 lumen -> strobe -> sos

Alternative order of modes: strobe & sos in normal mode, turbo mode = 90 lumens mode only.

Estimated runtimes: | 1,5hrs @ 90lm | 3,5hrs @ 60lm | 11hrs @ 20lm | 75hrs @ 3lm | (Imagine.. 10 hours a night for a whole week on a single AA! Thats DOUBLE as long as the CMG Infinity, fully regulated - with some spare power for a few minutes Turbo mode in between!)

I think that would be pretty good.

Anyone with me on this one? :candle: 

Because i've been thinking if ALOT of us agree that some things would be better the other way arround (namely a lower low than 9 lumens, having strobe and sos in the turbo mode, bigger steps between the modes and lower settings in the normal mode) - then maybe we could open a poll and persuade fenix's engineer-team to make the modes exakly like we like it (well, most of us). Maybe they can still change the circuit board? 

IMHO the idea with the Turbo/General mode is already pretty good (cheers to fenix!), but with our input the LxD Series could be even better!

So, if enough people agree with me on this one, i'll open a poll (also with modes for the L2D, very much like the proposed modes for the L1D, low like on the L1D, rest a bit brighter).


Johannes


----------



## Haz (Jan 20, 2007)

Raptor# said:


> Anyone with me on this one? :candle:


 
I am:rock:


----------



## sucker (Jan 20, 2007)

Raptor# said:


> Anyone with me on this one? :candle:


 
That would have been asolutely perfect! I like long runtimes, specially on my edc.


----------



## Knighthood (Jan 20, 2007)

Raptor# said:


> Hmmm, heres my take on the user interface.
> 
> L1D
> Bezel position 1 (normal mode): 3 lumens -> 20 lumens -> 60 lumens
> ...



I agree !!! I want long runtime and I love the natural order of the brightness too.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jan 20, 2007)

This is a long thread, so forgive me if I'm repeating something already known. Does anyone have an idea how efficient the Fenix circuits are? I'm wondering if a Fenix running at ~3 lumens would last as long as people assume. Perhaps more energy is consumed by the circuit itself than the LED at low outputs.


----------



## Bomo (Jan 20, 2007)

PhotonBoy said:


> This is a long thread, so forgive me if I'm repeating something already known. Does anyone have an idea how efficient the Fenix circuits are? I'm wondering if a Fenix running at ~3 lumens would last as long as people assume. Perhaps more energy is consumed by the circuit itself than the LED at low outputs.


 
As much as I like long runtimes, I suspect you reach a point of diminishing returns where the overhead required to power the circuit doesn't allow a significant gain in runtime. Personally, the runtime on low is quite satisfying.


----------



## Gnufsh (Jan 20, 2007)

Raptor# said:


> Anyone with me on this one? :candle:


Yup, that sounds even better than the UI already is! It would be about perfect for me.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 20, 2007)

Blinding said:


> The L0D (and CE version) state that than can run on 0.8V to 3.3V. It is nice to know that this range includes NiMh and lithium L92 but what would one be able to run it off that would go up to 3.3V?



L0D is rated for 0.8V to 3.7V. I just asked Fenix and they said that Li-Ion AAA is accepted by the L0D (I have one)!


----------



## daberti (Jan 20, 2007)

WildChild said:


> L0D is rated for 0.8V to 3.7V. I just asked Fenix and they said that Li-Ion AAA is accepted by the L0D (I have one)!


 
Are you running a 10440?


----------



## WildChild (Jan 20, 2007)

daberti said:


> Are you running a 10440?



No! I would but I'm keeping money for the L2D  Anyway I don't want it's output to be boosted! I prefer a dimmer light for this size! (I'm trying to convince myself that I don't want 10440 because in fact I want them)


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 20, 2007)

As much as I've been whining about the user interface, lack of a true low is what bothers me most...


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback on my suggestion!

I've been opening a poll here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149536

PhotonBoy and Bomo, thanks for the information, i've been adding it in the new thread.


----------



## Martini (Jan 20, 2007)

daveman said:


> Rather presumptuous for you to state your personal preferences as if they are superior methods of operation. Your allegedly "better ways" are only what's most convenient for your operating habits; being a flashaholic yourself, you should know by now that something as personal as modes of operation for a flashlight can never have a right or wrong approach unless the manufacturer is offering the light for a specific function (ie. tactical).
> 
> Don't listen to him, Fenix; he has mentioned his preferences for the light, and the rest of us have mentioned ours. Go with what you think is the logical setup (I think what you have now is perfect).


If you look more closely at what other CPFers have to say about this topic, I don't believe you'll find my post to be presumptuous in the least. Try this one:UI Brightness Level Preference. It ought to sufficiently explain the reasoning behind #2. As for #1, the usefulness of strobe and SOS has been argued both ways in more threads than it is feasible to mention. My suggestions were intended to address the concerns of the majority. It is simple utilitarianism. I have never espoused my own personal ideal for the UI, and doubt it would be particularly popular.

It makes perfect sense for Fenix to listen, as I am not only a customer, but am suggesting scenarios that would please the most users at once.


----------



## adnj (Jan 20, 2007)

Martini said:


> I can instantly think of two better ways to use the bezel: 1) separate strobe and SOS from the rest of the modes, so people who don't want either _can cycle through the other modes as many times as they want and never, ever use the other two_, or 2) Have one bezel position for Low>Med>High>Strobe>SOS, and one for High>Med>Low>Strobe>SOS (making two camps happy at the same time). I also think Fenix really missed the boat by not giving us the _really_ low level we've been crying out for. There isn't a single constant current XR-E light with an ultra-low level on the market, and it doesn't look like anyone is in a hurry to build one.


 
Hmmm, exactly the _opposite_ of what I was thinking... put it in Turbo mode and suddenly an L1D becomes the backup "tactical" light that I have been looking for. Small, bright, and with a flip of the bezel, it can handle a wide range of tasks.


----------



## adnj (Jan 20, 2007)

*I Like the Turbo Mode for Backup Tactical Apps*



Martini said:


> I can instantly think of two better ways to use the bezel: 1) separate strobe and SOS from the rest of the modes, so people who don't want either _can cycle through the other modes as many times as they want and never, ever use the other two_, or 2) Have one bezel position for Low>Med>High>Strobe>SOS, and one for High>Med>Low>Strobe>SOS (making two camps happy at the same time). I also think Fenix really missed the boat by not giving us the _really_ low level we've been crying out for. There isn't a single constant current XR-E light with an ultra-low level on the market, and it doesn't look like anyone is in a hurry to build one.


 
Hmmm, exactly the _opposite_ of what I was thinking... put it in Turbo mode and suddenly an L1D becomes the backup "tactical" light that I have been looking for. 

For tactical, all I would ever want is super-bright and strobe. Without a latching function, this is the way to go. Small, bright, and with a flip of the bezel, it can handle a wide range of tasks.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 20, 2007)

adnj said:


> Hmmm, exactly the _opposite_ of what I was thinking... put it in Turbo mode and suddenly an L1D becomes the backup "tactical" light that I have been looking for. Small, bright, and with a flip of the bezel, it can handle a wide range of tasks.



Well, not really a tactical light, even for backup purposes, right? If you can't use it in momentary mode, it's more of a pretend tactical mode that just makes us feel good. They're getting closer -- the ability to turn the thing on in high (for turbo mode) makes it useful in some situations. But the fact that you can only get to strobe by clicking through makes that mode useless for tactical purposes, and lack of a momentary on/off makes the high mode useful as a civilian self defense kind of thing but not as a true tactical light. As I said, they're getting closer -- better than when you had to click through to get to either high or strobe, which made both modes useless for defensive/tactical purposes (still useful for utility though).


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jan 21, 2007)

But if it´s in Turbo mode you will only have to double click it to get the strobe, that can´t take more than a second or so.


----------



## Bomo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sharpy_swe said:


> But if it´s in Turbo mode you will only have to double click it to get the strobe, that can´t take more than a second or so.


 
I would think it would be much less than a second.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 21, 2007)

This should add a little factual content to this discussion...



ME to Fenix customer support said:


> Dear Sirs:
> 
> I am extremely intrigued with your company. I have personally tried out a couple of your lights and find them to be of exceptional value. I have been hearing lately about a new line of lights that you are releasing (namely the L1D-CE and L2D-CE) and would like to know a couple of things. These questions are quite common among a large number of your followers. Will the threading on the heads of these lights be the same as the previous models (LxT)? This would allow purchasers of a single battery previous model to have the opportunity to purchase the double battery tube and have the option of using either tube with either light. Another question is whether or not you will be using textured reflectors to help smooth out slight beam imperfections that can inadvertently occur. Are there actual differences in the circuitry between the L1D and L2D models or are they merely utilizing the input voltages that they are able to receive? Finally, is there any chance that a single CR123A body tube will ever be produced for this line of lights?
> 
> ...





Fenix customer representative said:


> Thank you for your support to Fenix!
> The following is the answers to you:
> 
> 1. The threading on the heads of the new models is different from the
> ...



Some good news and some bad. I guess this means someone is going to have to manufacturer another CR123A tube for this set of lights. I know I am going to want one. I might wait a little though to see if the textured reflectors come out first.


----------



## Bomo (Jan 21, 2007)

I wasn't following CPF when Fenix originally released the L series of lights. Were the spare body tubes released at a later date? I'm just hoping that spare body tubes may become available for the LxD-CE series. I'm primarily interested in using the L1D for EDC but would love to have a 2AA body tube for it.


----------



## daberti (Jan 21, 2007)

Bomo said:


> I wasn't following CPF when Fenix originally released the L series of lights. Were the spare body tubes released at a later date? I'm just hoping that spare body tubes may become available for the LxD-CE series. I'm primarily interested in using the L1D for EDC but would love to have a 2AA body tube for it.


 
There is kooter doing one ...
go here .


----------



## WildChild (Jan 21, 2007)

AardvarkSagus said:


> This should add a little factual content to this discussion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




About the LxT bodies compatibility I was asking the same question but now we have the answer! Two options: either they improved the threading, either they want to do money!  About the L1D/L2D head being the same I consider this a good news. So with the specifications given all modes in the general mode will be the same on L1D/L2D but only the L2D will have enough juice to push the Cree at 135 lumens (or L1D with Li-ION). Now what levels will be regulated? General mode with all level regulated in L1D/L2D and Turbo mode only regulated on the L2D (this is my guess).


----------



## daberti (Jan 21, 2007)

WildChild said:


> About the LxT bodies compatibility I was asking the same question but now we have the answer! Two options: either they improved the threading, either they want to do money!


 
I second your thought. I've an E1-47 a L0D and a P1D-CE and I do appreciate Fenix lights. 
But should they plan to keep on this way, no new Fenix lights here  
To my mind body compatibility is a MUST. Changing head to get new leds might be acceptable, but being "forced" to get brand new whole light is not:thumbsdow 

Bottom line: they should have gone with Seoul on L0D/L1D to gain advantage from its improved efficiency !

Last line: still waiting for a reverse voltage protection on their lights.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 21, 2007)

daberti said:


> I second your thought. I've an E1-47 a L0D and a P1D-CE and I do appreciate Fenix lights.
> But should they plan to keep on this way, no new Fenix lights here
> To my mind body compatibility is a MUST. Changing head to get new leds might be acceptable, but being "forced" to get brand new whole light is not:thumbsdow
> 
> ...




But you still get what you pay for! They are not that expensive for what they offer. There are better quality flashlights over there but they are a lot more expensive too.


----------



## daberti (Jan 21, 2007)

WildChild said:


> But you still get what you pay for! They are not that expensive for what they offer. There are better quality flashlights over there but they are a lot more expensive too.


 
Keeping compatibility between bodies and heads does not require additional engineering, just will to do so.
Give it a look to Lumapower products WildChild: paying 100USD for an XR-E M1 with two reflectors (spot and flood), wide battery support, reverse polarity protection, double output tailcap switch and light emitting interchangeable unit for future LED upgrades sounds a lot more expensive to you than a 70USD price tag for a P1D-CE?


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 21, 2007)

AardvarkSagus,

Thank you for sharing the reply from the Fenix rep. It's nice to have a bit of actual information to go along with all our sporting speculation.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 21, 2007)

AFAustin said:


> AardvarkSagus,
> 
> Thank you for sharing the reply from the Fenix rep. It's nice to have a bit of actual information to go along with all our sporting speculation.



I do what I can. I like facts.


----------



## Bomo (Jan 21, 2007)

I just hope the beam is smooth. I'm a bit disappointed at the dropping of the textured reflector.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, so now we have the answer that LXT bodies will not be compatible with L1D. Then there is simply no reason to rush to purchase the another cree hype, until someone makes a R123 body for it (nekoname, please :naughty. Good job Fenix for purposely making different threads for P1 to P1DCE, L1T to L1DCE.

Maybe we can wish for a R123 body clickie JetBeam


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 21, 2007)

question - what is the advantage of having interchangeable bodies for L1D and L2D?

given that they use the same head/regulator circuit, the only advantage I can think of is that, if you buy both, and one head breaks, you still have the possibility of using both 1xAA and 2xAA power.

what am I misssing?

thanks!


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 21, 2007)

flashy bazook said:


> question - what is the advantage of having interchangeable bodies for L1D and L2D?
> 
> given that they use the same head/regulator circuit, the only advantage I can think of is that, if you buy both, and one head breaks, you still have the possibility of using both 1xAA and 2xAA power.
> 
> ...



Personally, I'm hoping we'll have the opportunity to buy one head and two bodies, and thus save a few bucks.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 21, 2007)

What it tells me is that no matter which head you have you still get the same circuitry. That is good if you ask me because then you can use 14500 cells in a L1D-CD and get the _regulated_ output of the L2D-CE, including the lower levels. I have another email from Fenix that says so:



Fenix Customer support said:


> LxD CE can use the 14500 3.6v Li-ion rechargeable battery. But we don't suggest customers using the rechargeable battery. Because the
> non-civil battery is not safe itself. We will not be responsible if there are any problems
> when use this kind of battery.



They just don't think it would be a good idea to use unprotected cells because of the inherent volatility of them (that's the way I read it at least. I don't currently own any 14500's so I might just end up with a L2D-CE and hope someone makes a CR123A body like the one for the LxT on Fenix-store.com.


----------



## qcgoods2006 (Jan 21, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 22, 2007)

qcgoods2006 said:


> GREAT NEWS!!



.....as in they are not compatible to old LxT series? or as in you have some clones coming soon :naughty:


----------



## daberti (Jan 22, 2007)

LowTEC said:


> Ok, so now we have the answer that LXT bodies will not be compatible with L1D. Then there is simply no reason to rush to purchase the another cree hype, until someone makes a R123 body for it (nekoname, please :naughty. Good job Fenix for purposely making different threads for P1 to P1DCE, L1T to L1DCE.
> 
> Maybe we can wish for a R123 body clickie JetBeam


 
I agree. But I guess it is even better to get a P1D-CE and run for AA body tubes


----------



## Byggeren (Jan 22, 2007)

Fenix-store.com updated with L0D CE and L2D CE. They are expected in stock Friday 26 January.

I couldn’t resist ordering the L0D CE, looks and sounds like a perfect EDC together with the car keys.


----------



## cannesahs (Jan 22, 2007)

Byggeren said:


> Fenix-store.com updated with L0D CE and L2D CE. Expected in stock on Friday 26 January.



And L1D CE.

Edit:

And L2P v2.0. For me all those products seem to have only correct name and price. I hope introduced shipping day is also correct.


----------



## Byggeren (Jan 22, 2007)

Deleted...


----------



## JohnK (Jan 22, 2007)

The Fenix site has the CE lights described as 3 Watt T bin Luxeons. 

Needs changing for sure.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 22, 2007)

Got my pre-order in


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm waiting for the natural finish.


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Jan 22, 2007)

Just brokedown an ordered a L2D 2aa from fenix store,,, price was $53.50 delivered, david always ships free,which is much appreciated...used the cpf 5% discount code...soooo the total was $50.83, this kind of hits the $50 barrier price point that cpf's were hopeing fenix would stay under...




since I hope to order a L1D spare body soon I hope more info from David will be posted soon,,We know he must have had a great time at the SHOT SHOW.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd like to order the L2D-CE body so that I have the option of going either-or. Here's to hoping that's added to the store soon! 

Meantime, I've ordered the L1D-CE+USPS Priority shipping for just under $50  I hope I get my Protected Li-Ion cells from AW around the same time this ships


----------



## LowBat (Jan 22, 2007)

The EDC I've been waiting for! I just ordered two L1D CEs with the CPF discount. Best deal on the web. Thanks David!


----------



## Jay R (Jan 22, 2007)

Waiting for the natural HA......


----------



## cheapo (Jan 22, 2007)

i think the big question is: will it regulate on 14500s... i know the l1t didnt.


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 22, 2007)

Just ordered the L1D CE....I cant wait!!!

I was a big fan of the L1P, now it's Cree'd!!!


----------



## tslrc (Jan 22, 2007)

Where are you guys seeing these lights on the Fenix-Store site? I'm continuing to look, but so far no luck.

Thanks....


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 22, 2007)

tslrc said:


> Where are you guys seeing these lights on the Fenix-Store site? I'm continuing to look, but so far no luck.



http://fenix-store.com/products_new.php


----------



## tslrc (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool, thanks Curtis22, order up!!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jan 22, 2007)

the store shows the L1T for the L1 DCE...what gives?


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr. Blue said:


> the store shows the L1T for the L1 DCE...what gives?



It also shows the black L0D CE twice with two different item numbers.


----------



## stockwiz (Jan 22, 2007)

just ordered a black LOD CE can't wait.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 22, 2007)

curtis22 said:


> It also shows the black L0D CE twice with two different item numbers.



I don't think they have actual pics up yet, since they don't even have the lights yet....

Expect to see some revisions when David returns from his (very) long vacation.


----------



## Vinnyp (Jan 22, 2007)

curtis22 said:


> It also shows the black L0D CE twice with two different item numbers.


I'm hoping one of them is a natural.


----------



## Budman231 (Jan 22, 2007)

Kid9P said:


> Just ordered the L1D CE....I cant wait!!!
> 
> I was a big fan of the L1P, now it's Cree'd!!!


 
Where did you find the L1D-CE ??

I don't see it on http://fenix-store.com

Update... Found it...


----------



## Chao (Jan 22, 2007)

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_50&products_id=70


----------



## tslrc (Jan 22, 2007)

Where was the date of Jan. 26 posted, I missed it during the frenzy to order all three.


----------



## cannesahs (Jan 22, 2007)

tslrc said:


> Where was the date of Jan. 26 posted, I missed it during the frenzy to order all three.



At the bottom of each product page. In red color.


----------



## tslrc (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL, doh - I was too busy running for the debit card, and trying to read the original specs 4sevens posted to start this thread. Forgive my tunnel vision, it was in the interest of more flashlights, gotta have more......


----------



## WildChild (Jan 22, 2007)

L2D CE Ordered!  Waiting impatiently for it!

By the way, fenix-store.com also has the L2P V2.0! It should be a nice one too.


----------



## Shurock (Jan 22, 2007)

L1D CE ordered. Thanks for all the updates. Now its Tom Petty time.

If you know, where do I get a couple AA lithium ion batteries and a charger. Which lithium ion battery should I get?


----------



## CeilingDweller (Jan 22, 2007)

How do I enter the CPF 5% discount at Fenixstore?


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr. Blue said:


> the store shows the L1T for the L1 DCE...what gives?


All the CE models specify a Luxeon LED with the same Lumens as their non CE predecessors. I believe they're taking pre-orders, but haven't yet updated the pics and specs. If you pre-order a CE, you get a CE. 

BTW, my L0D arrived today, I'm just getting ready to put the battery in it!


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *curtis22*
_It also shows the black L0D CE twice with two different item numbers._



Vinnyp said:


> I'm hoping one of them is a *natural*.



Yeah.... ME TOO !! Hopefully they'll catch the typo soon, then we'll know for sure and I'll have to place an order. I want a Natural so I can easily tell it apart from my EDC Black L0P-SE. Let's hope they're available.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 22, 2007)

"L1D CE ordered. Now its Tom Petty time."

As in "the waiting is the hardest part"?


----------



## coontai (Jan 22, 2007)

just ordered a L2d ce. I hope there are no loose threads this time around. :shakehead


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 22, 2007)

CeilingDweller said:


> How do I enter the CPF 5% discount at Fenixstore?


What's the code?


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 22, 2007)

CPF5


----------



## Knighthood (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm waiting for the natural finish too . . . . :rock:


----------



## martonic (Jan 23, 2007)

Do L1D CE and L2D CE use the same head?


----------



## Miracle (Jan 23, 2007)

I m hoping the L1D CE can take 4.2v rechargables to give 135 lumens


----------



## No.10 (Jan 23, 2007)

Do they offer the other AA lights in the Lxx range in natural... it doesn't look like it on the Fenix-Store website, which makes me wonder if they will offer natural for the LxD range.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 23, 2007)

Miracle said:


> I m hoping the L1D CE can take 4.2v rechargables to give 135 lumens



They do.

Except they're usually 3.7v rechargeables.

From what I understand, the max voltage that the circuit can handle is 4.2v on these lights.


----------



## paulr (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone taken apart one of these digital Fenixes and figured out what kind of microprocessor it has? Maybe it's possible to reprogram the firmware and choose one's own UI.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 23, 2007)

paulr said:


> Has anyone taken apart one of these digital Fenixes and figured out what kind of microprocessor it has? Maybe it's possible to reprogram the firmware and choose one's own UI.



Nope. No one's taken them apart yet because they don't even ship to customer's until Friday.

I'm sure we'll get pics and all a few days later though!


----------



## frisco (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this LOD CE going to come in HAlll natural???

frisco


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 23, 2007)

Seems to be the pattern that they first come out in black. Some of us can't wait and buy it, then get another when it's out in natural. Good marketing.

Geoff


----------



## Miracle (Jan 23, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> They do.
> 
> Except they're usually 3.7v rechargeables.
> 
> From what I understand, the max voltage that the circuit can handle is 4.2v on these lights.



hi,

thankz for the info.

will it give 135 lumens?


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 23, 2007)

Miracle said:


> hi,
> 
> thankz for the info.
> 
> will it give 135 lumens?



According to 4Sevens first post on this thread, yes.

However, this is not effective lumens, it is the spec lumens for the LED. Effectively, you'll probably see 75-85 lumens from the light at that power (estimating 60% efficiency of reflector and optics)


----------



## grapplex (Jan 23, 2007)

...


----------



## paulr (Jan 23, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> Nope. No one's taken them apart yet because they don't even ship to customer's until Friday.


It's only the CE's that haven't shipped. I figure it's the same cpu as in the earlier digital models, just the led being different. Anyone?


----------



## Bomo (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an L1D-CE on order. Am considering using a Li-Ion rechargeable in it. Would the 3.6V unprotected Ultrafire battery (UF14500U) from Lighthound be a reasonable choice for this or are there better suggestions?


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 23, 2007)

Bomo said:


> I have an L1D-CE on order. Am considering using a Li-Ion rechargeable in it. Would the 3.6V unprotected Ultrafire battery (UF14500U) from Lighthound be a reasonable choice for this or are there better suggestions?



I suggest looking up AW, a forum member here. He sells Protected 14500 Li-Ion batteries as well as chargers. As far as I know, he's the only guy that has them.

I've ordered from him, and am awaiting my package.


----------



## eravau (Jan 23, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> I suggest looking up AW, a forum member here. He sells Protected 14500 Li-Ion batteries as well as chargers.



You can find AW's sales thread at https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140362. I've heard lots of recommendations for his product...and am happy with my recently purchased cells and charger from him.

-Eravau


----------



## Bomo (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 23, 2007)

Lighthound has them as well.
Faster delivery and you get a cool keychain light with every delivery

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1296


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 23, 2007)

You beat me to it.  BTW, LH is expecting to have the UltraFire 3.6V Lithium AA/AAA chargers back in stock in about 10 days.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 23, 2007)

Kid9P said:


> Lighthound has them as well.
> Faster delivery and you get a cool keychain light with every delivery
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1296




FWIW AW packaged a compass keychain with his shipments and is reasonably quick on shipping. On top of that you guarantee you are getting cells from his latest batch by ordering direct.


----------



## bonvivantmike (Jan 23, 2007)

In case anyone didn't know, the L1D CEs are now on the Fenix-Store.com web site. I ordered one; looking forward to it!


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 23, 2007)

bonvivantmike said:


> In case anyone didn't know, the L1D CEs are now on the Fenix-Store.com web site. I ordered one; looking forward to it!



Ordered.


----------



## paulr (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure what happened. I just tried to order an L0D CE via paypal/credit card, but I think it processed the order as check/MO. It gave me a postal address to send payment to. Or maybe it didn't take the paypal because the light isn't in stock yet?

Anyway I really prefer AA lights and the L1p has been my favorite for a while, but I ordered the L0D instead of L1D for variety's sake, as a tiny little light that bright sounds entertaining. I'll probably order an L1D CE to go along with it pretty soon. I left my L1p at a friend's house a couple weeks ago and it seems to be lost, but I hope it turns up. So I'm not yet treating it as a goner, and an L1D CE would be a little bit redundant if the L1p shows up again.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 23, 2007)

So, ... my loving GF asks me what I would like for my birthday, ..... and I say what all of us likely say, .... " A Flashlight".

Well, she saw me looking at some lights online tonight and asked how much, I threw out a number and she handed me cash and said buy it right now!

WOOHOO, man have I picked the right woman!

L1D-ce is on order!:rock:


----------



## patycake57 (Jan 23, 2007)

A lucky man indeed...

I'm very impressed with the brightness of the P1D CE. Slight ring doesn't bother me during use, so the switch to the non-textured reflector is ok with me, but it would be nice to have an option. I'm ok with the mode order on the P1D, but think the LxD series will be much better. Paypal sent for the L1D CE. 

But what I really, really, really want is a P1D with the L1D UI/clicky! Who's with me?


----------



## Schizoid1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I ordered the L1D CE so it's time to take back this well styled, but weak, Inova X1 to Target. I searched and found the L2D CE - the stats must be wrong since they are the same as the less powerful L1D CE. Also, the pics aren't up yet, they are of the LxT series.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

Just ordered an L1D CE myself! Also picked up a 14500 and charger from Lighthound for to make my new light a shorter L2D CE! Can't wait...


----------



## pae77 (Jan 23, 2007)

L1D CE ordered. It sounds like exactly what I have been looking for. Can't wait. I wonder if my L1P will ever have value as a collectors item someday?


----------



## pakto (Jan 23, 2007)

I can see that there are AA batteries with 700mAmp and there are some with 2600mAmp, which is better to be used with the L1D-CE ??? rechargable 3.7v.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 23, 2007)

oh i just took the hit and ordered the light


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 24, 2007)

I took the plunge and ordered the L2D-CE, also considering the L1D-CE


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 24, 2007)

Schizoid1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I ordered the L1D CE so it's time to take back this well styled, but weak, Inova X1 to Target. I searched and found the L2D CE - the stats must be wrong since they are the same as the less powerful L1D CE. Also, the pics aren't up yet, they are of the LxT series.



L1D-CE and L2D-CE have the same head, thus, the same stats (you need a Li-Ion 14500 battery in the L1D-CE to achieve same "Max" output though)


----------



## psyrens (Jan 24, 2007)

Someone has answer for these?
1. Do both L2DCE and L1DCE have same outputs?
2. 14500 battery can be used with L1D with no problem?
3. Fenix-store has any chance to sell L1DCE with extra extension tube?


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 24, 2007)

psyrens said:


> Someone has answer for these?
> 1. Do both L2DCE and L1DCE have same outputs?
> 2. 14500 battery can be used with L1D with no problem?
> 3. Fenix-store has any chance to sell L1DCE with extra extension tube?



1) Yes, with 14500
2) See above. (yes)
3) Most likely. Check back on the store when 4Sevens isn't on vacation.


----------



## psyrens (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you zigziggityzoo,
That means, using AA cells, L2D has more output than L1D?
Description on fenix-store says they have same outputs, but non-cree L1 and L2 had different outputs.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 24, 2007)

psyrens said:


> Thank you zigziggityzoo,
> That means, using AA cells, L2D has more output than L1D?
> Description on fenix-store says they have same outputs, but non-cree L1 and L2 had different outputs.



The only difference between the two, when they're both using AA batteries, is the "Max" output, in "Turbo" mode.

The L2D-CE will be 135 lumens
The L1D-CE will be 85 lumens.


----------



## yellow (Jan 24, 2007)

when using Li-Ion (14500) in the L1D-Ce, output will be the same (135)
(but for shorter time)

and: 7777 is not "on vacation", hes attending THE fair for flashlights/knives (SHOT Show afaik) which is/was running now!


----------



## PAB (Jan 24, 2007)

yellow said:


> and: 7777 is not "on vacation", hes attending THE fair for flashlights/knives (SHOT Show afaik) which is/was running now!


So it's a working vacation? Sorry, attending SHOT while important for business sounds too interesting not to be fun too.


----------



## phypaa (Jan 24, 2007)

They are there, I have just ordered one!!!!


----------



## Thujone (Jan 24, 2007)

In the interest of seeing how many orders have stirred up due to these lights being added can someone who has just ordered post their order number. I ordered within 15 minutes of the post claiming they were added, order #9315. Should be interesting to see how many orders piled up in 2 days for David


----------



## cannesahs (Jan 24, 2007)

Thujone said:


> In the interest of seeing how many orders have stirred up due to these lights being added can someone who has just ordered post their order number. I ordered within 15 minutes of the post claiming they were added, order #9315. Should be interesting to see how many orders piled up in 2 days for David



I started my order process before seeing the notification in here CPF. Paypal just take quite long. #9308. L2D CE.

Edit: Checked order time. An hour before post #385.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have order 9456 - ordered last night


----------



## speederino (Jan 24, 2007)

I placed an order about 4 hours after post 385, and I'm about 40 behind you, Tujone. Actually, I placed two orders about 20 minutes apart, and my order numbers are sequential.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess this release isn't causing the same landslide of orders the P1Dce did. I wonder if it was due to Christmas orders or whether there really is that much more interest in CR123 lights.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 24, 2007)

No, I think people hold back because:

1. this is not the first Fenix-xre anymore, and the Cree hype dies down considerablely
2. wait for some reviews first and don't want to be regret like some of the members did with the P1D-CE's issues like: sloppy threads, poor beam pattern..
3. there are/will be many new choices, aka JetBeam, Rexlight, Lumapower...
4. wait to see if someone will make a RCR123/RCR2 body for it to make it a keychain clickie.

And I'm all of the above. Honestly, I think I would have bought couple of these if the L1D-CE was backward compatible with the exsisting L1T/123 body


----------



## cannesahs (Jan 24, 2007)

I think we have to remembe that there haven't been any pictures of final lights or final whitewall or real life shots. No one knows exactly what (s)he will get.
Still..


----------



## Bomo (Jan 24, 2007)

My order number is 9358, timestamped Jan 22 @ 8:15PM.

I really don't consider myself one to jump on the bleeding edge of technology. Not really wanting a CR123 light, I was able to resist the P1D-CE. I have high hopes for the L1D-CE I ordered. I just hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Byggeren (Jan 24, 2007)

Just for your reference, I ordered a L0D CE just prior to posting it in this thread, my order number is 9313.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 24, 2007)

Ordered 2pm Monday Jan 22nd, order# 9325.

I have a feeling the pace will pick up once the L1D gets reviewed. I also predict the reverse clicky and bezel switching for controlling modes is going to be a big hit when the majority of CPFers realize how clever it is.


----------



## jc28841 (Jan 24, 2007)

Couldn't take it any more... wanted to wait for beamshots, reviews, etc., but my L1T is getting lonely 

Anyhow... got an L1DCE with order number 9488 just a few minutes ago...
Hope I won't be disappointed... USD50 is a lot of money in Malaysian currency...

A little bummed that they dropped the textured reflector, but hey... there's always the L2D CE :naughty:


----------



## Bomo (Jan 24, 2007)

LowBat said:


> Ordered 2pm Monday Jan 22nd, order# 9325.
> 
> I have a feeling the pace will pick up once the L1D gets reviewed. I also predict the reverse clicky and bezel switching for controlling modes is going to be a big hit when the majority of CPFers realize how clever it is.


 
I get the impression Fenix put a lot of thought into this. It's really impossible to be all things to all people, but this certainly appears to be a good compromise. I still have reservations about being an early adapter. Hopefully there will be no thread/beam problems and the reviews will be stellar.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 24, 2007)

LowTEC said:


> No, I think people hold back because:
> 
> 1. this is not the first Fenix-xre anymore, and the Cree hype dies down considerablely
> 2. wait for some reviews first and don't want to be regret like some of the members did with the P1D-CE's issues like: sloppy threads, poor beam pattern..
> ...



The nice thing about fenix-store is that he has a money back gaurentee, so if you find the light is not worth it you can return it.


----------



## yellow (Jan 24, 2007)

*reflector*

what does this speak about the reflectors mean?
btw.
what would "the other" one do better than the actual one?


----------



## Thujone (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: reflector*



yellow said:


> what does this speak about the reflectors mean?
> btw.
> what would "the other" one do better than the actual one?



OP = Orange Peel

It smoothes out the beam profile at the cost of a bit of light loss.


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 24, 2007)

jhawkins1 said:


> So, ... my loving GF asks me what I would like for my birthday, ..... and I say what all of us likely say, .... " A Flashlight".
> 
> Well, she saw me looking at some lights online tonight and asked how much, I threw out a number and she handed me cash and said buy it right now!
> 
> ...





I too have picked the right woman. 

The other night I was explaining to my wife that there are some new emitters out, and that Fenix has put them into a light that will put out a lot more than our JetBeam MkI's do, AND they've got different modes and brightness settings, etc. I was telling her all of this to try to prepare her for an expense early next month. 

Before I was even done, she said "So when are you ordering some?" :naughty:

:rock:

I told her about the Rexlight interest site, and that I had posted saying I would be getting at least one, probably two. She said "I hope the second one is for me!" :naughty:

:rock:

She's a budding flashaholic herself, and doesn't mind me getting the newest and coolest... as long as I get one for her too. 

Which of course makes them twice as expensive.  :mecry:


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 24, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> I too have picked the right woman.
> 
> The other night I was explaining to my wife that there are some new emitters out, and that Fenix has put them into a light that will put out a lot more than our JetBeam MkI's do, AND they've got different modes and brightness settings, etc. I was telling her all of this to try to prepare her for an expense early next month.
> 
> ...





What I didn't remember until later about her buying me a light for my birthday was that I had given her my P1D-CE the day before! She has 2 flashlights in her car, 3 in her purse, one on the nightstand, plus a RR lantern on the nightstand. 

She complains when I buy a flashlight, then a while later she claims it! SHE HAS MORE LIGHTS THAN I DO!!!!!!!!!!

I think that means I have to try to catch up! hehehe!


----------



## liteglow (Jan 24, 2007)

I did just recive my FENIX ..
And what can I say !!! _ D A M N _ !!!

What a bright perfect light !!!
NO other Luxeon 1-3-7watt i got cam compare to this NICE Fenix !

Thank you SO MUCH !

No I only want more


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 24, 2007)

liteglow said:


> I did just recive my FENIX ..
> And what can I say !!! _ D A M N _ !!!
> 
> What a bright perfect light !!!
> ...



Are you in the right thread?


----------



## yellow (Jan 24, 2007)

hehehe, the L1D-CE is already 2nd most sold model,
but its not even released

(hope I get mine soon)


----------



## AArcVarc (Jan 25, 2007)

I ordered the L1D CE on Monday the 22nd at 9AM pacific while gandering at their website and the L0D CE wasnt yet up. I got the order #9292 for the L1D CE. Mustve been amongst the first to order methinks. 
I ordered the L0D CE that evening and got #9356. Today I rec'd notice from David Chow that the L0D CE has been shipped. Not yet on the L1D.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Jan 25, 2007)

9673 1/23/07 9:04pm


----------



## PAB (Jan 25, 2007)

yellow said:


> hehehe, the L1D-CE is already 2nd most sold model,
> but its not even released
> 
> (hope I get mine soon)


P1D-CE Black is 2nd most sold model. L1D-CE is up to #5. Note that the list gets customized for each sub-menu you go to, so the home page shows the overall stat. Not a big deal. I don't even know why I bothered to say anything. Must be getting OCD.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 25, 2007)

PAB said:


> P1D-CE Black is 2nd most sold model. L1D-CE is up to #5. Note that the list gets customized for each sub-menu you go to, so the home page shows the overall stat. Not a big deal. I don't even know why I bothered to say anything. Must be getting OCD.



It was, but as you may (or may not) know, the list updates itself on a regular basis. So posting that it was #2 on the list was probably a bad idea, since by the time some people read it, the info is outdated. 

Now, the information you have gone and corrected him with will be soon outdated, and someone will say the same for you.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 25, 2007)

I think that when David comes back in a day or two, we need a NEW thread on these torches...

482 postings, and over 45,000 viewings so far.

Over 5 pages.

Wonder how many CPF'ers that actually is,

Probably just 100 or so !!

(We keep checking back whenever there's a new post)


----------



## Byggeren (Jan 25, 2007)

Update, received this email from fenix-store.com 9 hours ago:

_*
***************************
Order Number: 9313

Date Ordered: Monday 22 January, 2007

New status: Shipped
***************************
*_

This is the L0D CD, already shipped. This is just the opposite of the jetbeam story! 

:goodjob:


----------



## eggoo (Jan 25, 2007)

Just ordered a L1D-CE. Hope it won't take too long to arrive.


----------



## PAB (Jan 25, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> It was, but as you may (or may not) know, the list updates itself on a regular basis. So posting that it was #2 on the list was probably a bad idea, since by the time some people read it, the info is outdated.
> 
> Now, the information you have gone and corrected him with will be soon outdated, and someone will say the same for you.


yup, see way too Obessive Compulsive Disorder. (OCD) When it changes, I'll have post the correction about myself. I have to work on that.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Jan 25, 2007)

You know... I'll wait for some tests and beamshots and then MAYBE I'll order one.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 25, 2007)

wojtek_pl said:


> You know... I'll wait for some tests and beamshots and then MAYBE I'll order one.


 
After the P1D-CE, I would have to agree with you on waiting to see the beam quality, and general quality otherwise.


----------



## cannesahs (Jan 26, 2007)

From Fenix-Store's site about L1D CE and L2D CE:
This product will be in stock on Monday 05 February, 2007.

about L2P v2.0:
This product will be in stock on Wednesday 31 January, 2007.

L0D CE seems to be in stock now.

Sad.

Hope they reprogram chips in lights to use 1A max current as Cree's specs allow that now


----------



## Thujone (Jan 26, 2007)

cannesahs said:


> From Fenix-Store's site about L1D CE and L2D CE:
> This product will be in stock on Monday 05 February, 2007.



Boo. I was refreshing my email waiting for shipping notice! Terrible news. Hopefully we will get some more info from 4Sevens like pictures and beamshots before they ship this way though.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 26, 2007)

I was going to order two L1D CEs and one L2D CE today...alas, a delay in shipping. The Jetbeams are shipping in early February so maybe it is a sign...I'll see how the Jetbeam does before hitting the paypal sent. Oh well,  Guess I'll get something different for my birthday this year.


----------



## txmatt (Jan 26, 2007)

> L0D CE seems to be in stock now.



Glad the best light is available first.


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 26, 2007)

cannesahs said:


> From Fenix-Store's site about L1D CE and L2D CE:
> This product will be in stock on Monday 05 February, 2007.




DELAYS!?!?!!??

Look out. Here comes the lynchmob. 

Maybe that will take some of the heat off Emillion.


----------



## Bomo (Jan 26, 2007)

The delays are disappointing but I can't say totally unexpected. If this just means getting it right the first time, I don't mind waiting.


----------



## jc28841 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh no! Delays.... and I was hoping to get it before the Lunar new year...


----------



## tslrc (Jan 26, 2007)

So it looks like the only lights that shipped were the LOD SE's? Would they ship an LOD SE if I ordered one of the others in the same order, or send them all together?


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 26, 2007)

When I ordered my L2T and P1D CE, the P1D shipped out the day after the L2T. Also, if the L0D CEs are in stock, mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## paulr (Jan 26, 2007)

I haven't gotten a shipping notice for either of my two L0D CE orders, but one of them has not yet been paid (as described above).


----------



## txmatt (Jan 26, 2007)

No L0D CE ship notice for me yet either.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone heard from 4-7s? He hasn't posted since the 11th. 

It is possible that the LOD CE really isn't in stock yet and the delay notificaiton hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 26, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> Has anyone heard from 4-7s? He hasn't posted since the 11th.
> 
> It is possible that the LOD CE really isn't in stock yet and the delay notificaiton hasn't been posted yet.



4 Sevens is supposed to back in the office on January 28.


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 26, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> Has anyone heard from 4-7s? He hasn't posted since the 11th.



The website said he'd be out till the 28th. 

I'm hoping for some really big updates from him on Monday or so.


----------



## paulr (Jan 26, 2007)

Whee, I just got a shipping notice with a delivery confirmation number for my second L0D order. I guess I'll send an email cancelling the first order, after the second one arrives, hopefully early next week.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 26, 2007)

Got my LOD email as well. I'm glad one of these is shipping  Should keep me held over till the L1D arrives.


----------



## txmatt (Jan 26, 2007)

Would those of you that got shipping notices post your order numbers so the rest of us know where we are in line?


----------



## tslrc (Jan 26, 2007)

Got the LOD email too, have to wait on the others as well. At least I'll have 1 new one on the way.


----------



## tslrc (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine was 9333, placed Monday around 6pm Eastern or so.


----------



## Ritch (Jan 26, 2007)

*Order #9398 *
Order Date: Tuesday 23 January, 2007
01/24/2007Shipped


----------



## txmatt (Jan 26, 2007)

Darn, something's up. Should have checked earlier. Checked out at 5:58pm Central on Monday, 1/22. Got a paypal confirmation but nothing back from Fenix-Store. I didn't write down an order number and ordered as a guest so I don't have a login for order history. Great!


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 26, 2007)

Date Ordered: Tuesday 23 January, 2007
Order Number: 9417

They shipped my L0D CE, the email said my L2D will ship out around 2/5.


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 26, 2007)

question - are there retail stores that sell the Fenix's? I'd like to handle them/check them out in the flash (sorry, in the flesh!) so to speak before I order them.

If not, would there be a problem with returning them - if say I order different kinds from the internet, and then decided to keep one but return the rest? Is there a restocking fee? Or do I only have to pay shipping costs?

TIA


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 26, 2007)

Fenix-Store Shipping and Returns Policy


----------



## 9volt (Jan 26, 2007)

If you bought any of the new Fenix lights mentioned in this thread and didn't like them, you could sell them in the BST forum for a few dollars less that you paid. You'd likely find a buyer within 5 minutes.


----------



## hookoo (Jan 26, 2007)

order# 9471

shipped the 24th for an LODCE


----------



## jclarksnakes (Jan 27, 2007)

....I think I need an LOD-CE. Normally I would just go ahead and order it but this time I am going to wait for other people to report how the beam looks and how the multilevels work with a 3.7 volt 10440 rechargeable cell.
JC


----------



## Budman231 (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone's L1D ship yet or are those on pre-order..?


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Jan 27, 2007)

Budman231 said:


> Anyone's L1D ship yet or are those on pre-order..?


 Fenix store website when I log in to check my order status says " will be in stock for shipping on feb 5,2007" keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 27, 2007)

L0D CE's are in stock and shipping 

Greetings from Russia. I'll be back home in the next 24 hours :thumbsup:


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 27, 2007)

Wait, you said you'd be at Shot Show? How the heck did you end up in Russia? 

Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 27, 2007)

What's the stipulation of "when using lithium ion, brightness is xxx" ? 

Is this light fully regulated? If so, doesn't that mean that change in input voltage within the specified range would have no effect on output?


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 27, 2007)

I actually sent Fenix a question about this. With my L2T, I have the following situation:

When I use 2100 mAh 1.2V Hybrid cells, I see the 10 and 50 Lumens modes. When I use Energizer e2 Lithium cells or Alkaline cells, the low mode seems to be either 40 or 45 lumens. 

I would attribute this to the Hybrids lower voltage. 

Here are the "fresh" voltages of the above mentioned cells:

Energizer e2 Lithium: 1.75V
Energizer Alkaline: 1.62V
Hybrid 2100 mAh: 1.35V

So, it appears in my case that using cells with higher voltages provides brighter output, at least in low mode. I did read that some folks using 3.6V RCR123A cells in the P1D CE couldn't tell the difference among some of the modes because of the higher voltage of these cells.


----------



## igor_a (Jan 27, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Greetings from Russia. I'll be back home in the next 24 hours :thumbsup:



I hope you enjoyed your stay in Russia! I am from Russia myself, living in Moscow .

This is actually my first post here. I came across this forum looking for an LED replacement of my trusty old Mini Maglite 2AA. Looks like I found more than just a single flashlight model; it is like a whole new world . I am going to order a few cree fenixes from the fenix-store.com soon .

A related question to those of you who own cree-based lights: what is the color tint of these lights in comparison to Luxeons? I've a headlamp from Petzl (Tikka XP) which I believe is a 1W luxeon. It looks pretty neutral white. I've heard from somebody that crees are bluish compared to that. Please comment.

Thanks,
Igor


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 27, 2007)

The color of my Fenix P1D CE is a nice white color.


----------



## txmatt (Jan 27, 2007)

Woohoo, the LOD CE arrived in the mail today! 4sevens also responded to the email I had sent to make sure my order from 1/22 had made it through. Thanks David.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 27, 2007)

txmatt said:


> Woohoo, the LOD CE arrived in the mail today! 4sevens also responded to the email I had sent to make sure my order from 1/22 had made it through. Thanks David.



How's the beam, does it have rings like the P1D CE?


----------



## MikeF (Jan 27, 2007)

igor_a
Welcome to CPF!!!


----------



## txmatt (Jan 27, 2007)

Some quickie LOD CE beamshots at my Flickr account...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## PB92 (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't see the L1D CE on the sight but I need (want) one...............


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 27, 2007)

The L1D CE is on their sight, right here 

TxMatt - Thanks for the beam shots. You're in Texas, and you received yours already? Did you upgrade to Priority Mail? If it went First Class, that's amazing!


----------



## txmatt (Jan 27, 2007)

Just First Class. Shipped 1/25, arrived 1/27.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 27, 2007)

OK, 2 days, I thought it made it there overnight. My first Fenix-Store order took 9 days to arrive, so I upgraded to Priority Mail for the last 2 orders. Should be here Mon.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 27, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> I actually sent Fenix a question about this. With my L2T, I have the following situation:
> 
> When I use 2100 mAh 1.2V Hybrid cells, I see the 10 and 50 Lumens modes. When I use Energizer e2 Lithium cells or Alkaline cells, the low mode seems to be either 40 or 45 lumens.
> 
> ...



From the information you provide, there seem to be a case of false advertising. The ad lists lithium as being compatible, furthermore, your input voltage is within their specified range. The product is either defective or falsely advertised if both the low and and the high mode does not hold a constant output while the input voltage is continuously varied within the range of 900mV to 4V. 

I'm aware many products are advertised like this, but appealing to common practice is hardly a justification to say the claim is true. 

The specs directly from Fenix site states that:

*




* High Output: Constant 55 Lumens, 3 hours (Ni-MH) 
*



* Low Output: Constant 10 Lumens, 22 hours (Ni-MH)
*



* Uses two 1.5V AA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) batteries , inexpensive and widely available



Input voltage: 0.9V~4V


----------



## paulr (Jan 27, 2007)

I think 2x lithium makes more than the Vf of the led, a situation that the light's designers didn't anticipate when they talked about constant brightness. It's a boost converter, not a two-way converter like the Wizard. It's probably running direct drive when you use two L91's or a 3.6v lithium rechargeable.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 27, 2007)

paulr said:


> I think 2x lithium makes more than the Vf of the led, a situation that the light's designers didn't anticipate when they talked about constant brightness. It's a boost converter, not a two-way converter like the Wizard. It's probably running direct drive when you use two L91's or a 3.6v lithium rechargeable.



I disagree. Brand new Energizer lithium may have an OCV of 1.8v per cell, but drops under load. Even if it maintained 1.8v, it is still within 0.9-4v specification, therefore the light fails to perform as specified.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 27, 2007)

I remember some folks saying that when they used 3.6V RCR123A cells in the P1D CE, all levels were the same brightness as the "high" level. This would be the same thing. I use a 3.0V RCR123A cell in my P1D CE and the brightness levels are the same as when using a CR123A primary.

My conception of "regulated" is that no matter what cell you use, as long you're within the voltage range, all modes will display the same brightness. 

Can someone with an L2 replicate this?


----------



## hookoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Just received the L0D CE. The primary setting is almost as bright as the L0P SE high setting that I have. I imagine I should be using the primary setting 90% of the time saving battery life.


----------



## PB92 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Coppertrail, I couldn't find it, went ahead and ordered one. Now that I think about it, it's actually (now that I'm a light junkie) cheaper to buy lights then paying a shrink to get help for my new addiction.....


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 27, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> I remember some folks saying that when they used 3.6V RCR123A cells in the P1D CE, all levels were the same brightness as the "high" level. This would be the same thing. I use a 3.0V RCR123A cell in my P1D CE and the brightness levels are the same as when using a CR123A primary.
> 
> My conception of "regulated" is that no matter what cell you use, as long you're within the voltage range, all modes will display the same brightness.
> 
> Can someone with an L2 replicate this?



My concept of ethical marketing is the same too. If there's exceptions, make it clear.


----------



## fireboltr (Jan 28, 2007)

all the new fenix's sound great but unfortunately i think im done with them 

good luck to all


----------



## PB92 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bad experience with them fireboltr? Just curious.......


----------



## Meduza (Jan 28, 2007)

Ordered one L1D CE


----------



## sucker (Jan 28, 2007)

Meduza said:


> Ordered one L1D CE


 
Me too :naughty:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jan 28, 2007)

I just ordered one L2D CE from Fenix-Store


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 28, 2007)

*Handlobraesing* wrote: _"I disagree. Brand new Energizer lithium may have an OCV of 1.8v per cell, but drops under load. Even if it maintained 1.8v, it is still within 0.9-4v specification, therefore the light fails to perform as specified."_

*Handlobraesing* wrote: _"The specs directly from Fenix site states that:_
_*




* High Output: Constant 55 Lumens, 3 hours (Ni-MH) _
_*



* Low Output: Constant 10 Lumens, 22 hours (Ni-MH)"_

Staying with the details - 
does Fenix make any claims to constant brightness on any other type of batteries than AA Ni-MH?

Or is that an assumption that constant brightness ought to apply to other types of batteries?

(just for clarity, this is about the Fenix L2T specs... 
I haven't seen the L2D-CE (or L1D-CE) on the Fenix website yet.)


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 28, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> *Handlobraesing* wrote: _"I disagree. Brand new Energizer lithium may have an OCV of 1.8v per cell, but drops under load. Even if it maintained 1.8v, it is still within 0.9-4v specification, therefore the light fails to perform as specified."_
> 
> *Handlobraesing* wrote: _"The specs directly from Fenix site states that:_
> _*
> ...



Fenix specifies alkaline, NiMH and lithium as the types of batteries you can use. Furthermore, they specify the range of usable voltage, so as long as the input voltage is within the range, it basically invalidates "different type of battery" argument. My interpretation of "Ni-MH" in paranthesis is that it simply represents the run-time on NiMH batteries they used for testing. 

A clear spec sheet is a fact sheet that isn't subject to interpretation. If they specify a voltage range and a phrase "constant brightness" but in fact can only hold constant voltage within a range smaller than the spec'd range, it should clarify with a statement like "functional voltage range, x-y, however regulation is only maintained within the range x2-y2".

To restate my position, I find the data to be at least deceptive, if not false advertising if the product can not hold steady 10 lumen output at low setting and 55 lumen output on high setting throughout the specified voltage range of 0.9 to 4.0v.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 28, 2007)

It's pretty obvious that my understanding/"interpretation" may be different from yours -
and I think we should leave it at that.




Handlobraesing said:


> Fenix specifies alkaline, NiMH and lithium as the types of batteries you can use. Furthermore, they specify the range of usable voltage, so as long as the input voltage is within the range, it basically invalidates "different type of battery" argument. My interpretation of "Ni-MH" in paranthesis is that it simply represents the run-time on NiMH batteries they used for testing.
> 
> A clear spec sheet is a fact sheet that isn't subject to interpretation. If they specify a voltage range and a phrase "constant brightness" but in fact can only hold constant voltage within a range smaller than the spec'd range, it should clarify with a statement like "functional voltage range, x-y, however regulation is only maintained within the range x2-y2".
> 
> To restate my position, I find the data to be at least deceptive, if not false advertising if the product can not hold steady 10 lumen output at low setting and 55 lumen output on high setting throughout the specified voltage range of 0.9 to 4.0v.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 28, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> It's pretty obvious that my understanding/"interpretation" may be different from yours -
> and I think we should leave it at that.



We can at least agree that regardless of the time of battery we use, NiMH, alkaline or lithium, the actual input voltage is within the range of 0.9 to 4.0v when fresh, no?


----------



## fireboltr (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah you could say something like that 

i dont wish to get into details as feelings and all could be hurt 

im just done 
not as a flashaholic as my interests are still the sorrow of my wallet


----------



## Robocop (Jan 28, 2007)

All the technical babble aside these lights are obviously very popular and honestly I could care less about the interpretation of batteries used and all that mess......I, like others, will still buy and enjoy these new versions.

Anyone who has a problem with advertisement claims or whatever just do not buy any of these lights....that leaves more for the others to buy and actually enjoy them. Why does every thread have to always come down to issues of why a person likes or dislikes a certain maker. Good lord I have said it a hundred times over that Fenix is on top and as long as they keep churning out products they will remain on top in spite of some not liking this.

Ok back on topic I feel that regardless of what type of power source I really am looking forward to my purchase of these new lights. I was having some trouble with the site earlier and could not get all the Fenix pages to load. Regarding the LOD and L1D cree models are both natural and black availabe at this time?

On a side note I honestly am not trying to make this an issue and really should not bring it up here however it does appear that certain people just simply do not like Fenix for whatever reason. It is as if some just take every chance to bash Fenix in threads.....just drop it already. We all mostly know who does not like certain makers and for the most part I feel as if we do not care at all. It has no bearing on my future purchases at all and is honestly starting to make certain persons look very silly. For the life of me I can not understand this attitude as we are all really flashlight people to start with and yes many of us just enjoy buying lights for the fun of it......regardless of lumen claims or battery claims or regulation....whatever the case may be Fenix is too strong now to be effected by the ill feelings of a few. Their fan base is huge and for good reason I believe so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Robocop (Jan 28, 2007)

I also very much respect the way Fireboltr handled his opinion above....very classy way to express his feelings. If he does not like the maker he made a decision to just not purchase from them and that was that. No details or other drama just plain and to the point then he left the rest of us to make our own decisions......for a young member many could learn something from that post and I for one appreciate it.


----------



## jclarksnakes (Jan 28, 2007)

..Based upon early reports from a few people on these forums who now have the LOD-CE it does EVERYTHING that is advertised and does it well. It would be impossible for a builder in China to try every cell that might be available to we end users all over the world. For example my PID-CE works great with 123 primary cells and the 3.0 volt rechargeables I have but does not change between brightness levels using the 3.7 volt rechargeables I have. There are several different sources selling the 3.0 rechageables and perhaps dozens of different sources selling the 3.7 volt rechargeables. Perhaps the P1D-CE will work okay with a different 3.7 rechargeable than what I have. It seems to me that by reading and posting on this forum and jumping to buy the latest light as soon as it is available we are on the leading edge of field testing these products. We find some products that perform exactly as advertised and some that have some quirks with different power sources and under different conditions. I have quite a few Fenix lights and got all of them from Four Sevens. I am absolutley certain from past experience that if I get a Fenix light from him that does not perform as advertised he will replace it. I am sure that in short order he will get the situation fully sorted out with the AA size lights. 
JC


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not complaining either, I love these lights, I was just looking to understand why these lights display brighter modes when using different batteries. 

I too use rechargable 3.0V RCR123A cells in my P1D CE and they work great! I've also ordered some 3.6V LiIon 10440/14500 cells and charger for my L0D CE and L1D CE. I probably won't use them all the time, but the extra lumens will be nice when needed. 

Thus far, I've very happy with the Fenix lights I own, and am looking forward to the new CE models


----------



## txmatt (Jan 28, 2007)

To me, regulation is about near-constant output over a single battery's useful operation range of ~25% voltage differential. It does not guarantee constant output over a 400% voltage range under which the light may operate (from cesation of moon mode at 0.9 volts to self destruction at somewhere above 4.0 volts).


----------



## bray (Jan 28, 2007)

So do we know yet that the l1dce will not be compatible with the cr123 body for the l1t?


----------



## srvctec (Jan 28, 2007)

Robocop said:


> *snip* On a side note I honestly am not trying to make this an issue and really should not bring it up here however it does appear that certain people just simply do not like Fenix for whatever reason. It is as if some just take every chance to bash Fenix in threads.....just drop it already. *snip*



Yup, I know what you mean. That certain someone has already been banned from CPF for bashing everything Fenix in the past and apparently hasn't learned his lesson. Hopefully the moderators are watching again.


----------



## Robocop (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I do believe for the most part we are all adults here and can decide if we like certain lights or their makers on our own....in the case of Fenix it is so easy to see that yes most people on CPF like the lights as well as the dealer who makes them available. 

Any normal person can quickly see there are some issues with certain people and once again it does not take long before it gets very old. Like it or not Fenix is simply steam rolling along and it is for a reason......they as well as their dealers are obviously on to something that the majority of people like. So there are a few who for some reason do not approve of runtime claims or batteries that can be used....whatever...it makes little difference in the grand scheme of things. Fenix is doing well and it simply seems to just bother some for whatever reasons....get over it and go find lights that you do actually like because your opinions do not seem to be changing the opinions of others.


----------



## Orion1632 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am ordering a Fenix L0D CE from www.torchworld.com.au since they are here in Australia and the price is good... unless anyone else can match them?


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 28, 2007)

Fenix-Store ships free to anywhere in the world. Not sure if their price is cheaper than torchworld.


----------



## daveman (Jan 28, 2007)

srvctec said:


> Yup, I know what you mean. That certain someone has already been banned from CPF for bashing everything Fenix in the past and apparently hasn't learned his lesson. Hopefully the moderators are watching again.


 
Who???


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 28, 2007)

bray said:


> So do we know yet that the l1dce will not be compatible with the cr123 body for the l1t?



The answer is NO, they won't be compatible


----------



## Orion1632 (Jan 28, 2007)

what AAA battery do you guys recommend to put into the Fenix L0D CE? Sanyo 1000mah AAA ?


----------



## txmatt (Jan 28, 2007)

It depends on how you'll use it. A Lithium primary AAA will probably get you a little bit of extra output, less weight, and great shelf life. If you use it all the time, though, NiMH makes sense and should get good runtime. Self-discharge seems to get worse as capacity increases for NiMH, so if a 1000mah AAA NiMH sits for a few weeks, it may lose some of its runtime advantage over Alkaline.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 28, 2007)

The Sanyo 1000 mAh cells would be a good choice. Eneloops or Hybrids if you want lower self-discharge rates. I purchased some 3.6V UltraFire 10440 cells as well, which I'll use for "show".


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 28, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> Fenix-Store ships free to anywhere in the world. Not sure if their price is cheaper than torchworld.



It really depends on the exchange rate at the time, it works out to be roughly the same for the L0D CE and L1D CE plus torchworld does charge extra for shipping. If in AU torchworld is a good option as the shipping is cheaper than for overseas and it takes about two days maybe less for postage depending on location. In the past I have ordered from both parties and they are equally as good.


----------



## Orion1632 (Jan 28, 2007)

if I use a alkaline (say duracell) AAA battery will it discharge overtime if I leave it in the Fenix? My maglight AAA would run a battery flat overtime if I left it in.


----------



## Orion1632 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmmm Fenix-store has the LOD-CE for US$43.50=A$56.3 and free shipping, while torch world is A$57.95+A$5 shipping = $62.95 so I guess by sheer numbers I should get it from Fenix-Store.

but the torch world has "The torch comes with a circular keyring, a new silver Fenix pocket clip and also with a bonus standard lobster claw clip. " while the Fenix store doesn't say anything about extras.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 28, 2007)

Orion1632 said:


> Hmmm Fenix-store has the LOD-CE for US$43.50=A$56.3 and free shipping, while torch world is A$57.95+A$5 shipping = $62.95 so I guess by sheer numbers I should get it from Fenix-Store.
> 
> but the torch world has "The torch comes with a circular keyring, a new silver Fenix pocket clip and also with a bonus standard lobster claw clip. " while the Fenix store doesn't say anything about extras.



Other members here have already posted that these things come with the L0D-CE. You should get them too.


----------



## Robocop (Jan 28, 2007)

Orion I am not the best on tech stuff however from past experience with luxeon AAA lights from Fenix alkaline will work however will not last long. I have had 2 of the older LOP luxeon and those lights killed an alkaline very quick.....I had much better usage from the sanyo and duracell rechargeable AAAs. I did use a lithium on a few carries however it could become costly over time if you use it much. The output was nice and flat with good runtime considering the size of light but I used it alot and ran through a few lithiums very quickly.....If I remember correct my LOPs even came supplied with a 900mAh Sanyo already installed.

I am not even sure if the circuit is the same with the new versions so others may be able to help you better than myself. On my new versions I plan to solely use the AAA Li-Ion 3.7 volt rechargeables for the brighest option. With so many now offering the AAA Li-Ion for cheap it just makes sense for me to use that cell....and I already have 4 with a charger so I am set up already.


----------



## Zest (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if the L0D-CE head will function on the E0 body?


----------



## Orion1632 (Jan 29, 2007)

the run times on the LOD CE, are they given using Alkaline, Nimh, or Lithium ?


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 29, 2007)

The Temptation was too great, I gave in and ordered a L1D CE


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 29, 2007)

Zest said:


> Does anyone know if the L0D-CE head will function on the E0 body?



I have tried the L0D head on the E0 body and it worked fine, it looks top heavy,
The L0D and the L0P head shell look the same given the images on this site,
as I don't have a L0D CE I can't confirm this


----------



## yellow (Jan 29, 2007)

> After the P1D-CE, I would have to agree with you on waiting to see the beam quality, and general quality otherwise.


thats funny, I did not order the P1D-CE (because I didnt want the battery), but watched anything carefully.
The output is great and the "rings" arent this bad, and given the number of ppl here who have one (I think at least 100-200), the non existent number of members with problems regarding tread quality or other things is a good proof ot the quality control.
So the "must follow" AA model was a no-brainer for me 
And with a little luck, the reflectors (may them be smooth or textured) are revised and thighter, to sit on the metal part of the emitter and cover it (because I think thats where the rings come from. The much tighter models from the shoppe do not produce rings in the spill beam part)



igor_a said:


> I've a headlamp from Petzl (Tikka XP) which I believe is a 1W luxeon. It looks pretty neutral white. I've heard from somebody that crees are bluish compared to that. Please comment.


I do not own a tikka, but eventually handle them, every time when I am inside a shop. Also I do have a few Cree emitters here for some mods. In my sense the Crees are much better/whiter than the Tikkas which are more on the blue side.
:Thinking:
Also the Fenix' are reflector models, which should be better (because, again in my sense, output with any given led _seems_ more on the blue side with an optic)

[edit] have it really been this number of "problem"-posters? Must have missed these[/edit]


----------



## LightScene (Jan 29, 2007)

"the non existent number of members with problems regarding tread quality or other things is a good proof ot the quality control." Proof of quality? About 164 CPF members who bought the P1D-CE reported they had loose threads, and about 61 reported they did not.


----------



## Vinnyp (Jan 29, 2007)

LightScene said:


> "the non existent number of members with problems regarding tread quality or other things is a good proof ot the quality control." Proof of quality? About 100 CPF members who bought the P1D-CE reported they had loose threads, and about 100 reported they did not.


 
The last poll was 164 didn't and 61 did. Still way too many. Actually I and others it seems prefer the loose thread.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 29, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> Fenix-Store ships free to anywhere in the world. Not sure if their price is cheaper than torchworld.



I just ran the price through coverter for L2T. ~$47 USD through the Australian dealer. 

There are a few things to consider:

1. Importing something declared "$50, merchandise" would likely cost him duties.

2. By buying locally, he's supporting the economy of his own country.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 29, 2007)

Posted over in the Reviews section -

Part 1 of -

Fenix L0D-CE Comparison Review 

- directly compared to Fenix L0P-SE Special


----------



## Redregie (Jan 30, 2007)

Well just pre-ordered a L1D CE and an L2D CE from 4sevens
Had absolutely no reason what so ever for ordering them but did so anyway....

My Wifes gonna kill me....


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 30, 2007)

Part 2 of -

Fenix L0D-CE Comparison Review 

has the Fenix L0D-CE on 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable 10440 -
the performance is pretty stunning - 
being brighter than the P1D-CE!......

direct link to Post #*14*


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jan 30, 2007)

> My Wife*s* gonna kill me....


----------



## Jay R (Jan 30, 2007)

Redregie said:


> My Wifes gonna kill me....


When she does, can I have your torches?


----------



## jezzyp (Jan 30, 2007)

Jay R said:


> When she does, can I have your torches?


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 30, 2007)

I noticed something funny with my L0D CE this morning. I can see a shadow of one of the connector wires in the beam. 

I'm not sure how much you'll be able to see in this photo:







1. The LED is off center.
2. One of the contact wired traverses across the LED (thus the shadow)

The wire that runs across the LED is on the bottom. 

Have any of you with L0D CE's noticed this?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's my P1D-CE off-center.






Fenix uses a loosely fitted counterbore to center the rectangular emitter board. Instead, they should have a fixture to center the emitter ring to the outside of the pill during cure. I don't know why they are using such a poor assembly method.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Paul, yours looks like mine in that there's a gold wire running across the face of the LED.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 30, 2007)

I dont see what you mean about the bond wire going across the led, but I can't tell from your pics that it's any different than a standard XRE. FWIW my XRE modded light I have isn't perfectly centered, but doesn't affect the beam.


----------



## yalskey (Jan 30, 2007)

Just ordered my L1D-CE today... can't wait to get it!


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 30, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> I dont see what you mean about the bond wire going across the led, but I can't tell from your pics that it's any different than a standard XRE. FWIW my XRE modded light I have isn't perfectly centered, but doesn't affect the beam.


Agreed, this isn't the best pic, I don't have Macro mode on this camera. Mine looks similar to EngrPaul's pic, so it might be normal. It's not badly off center, and I realize they're not perfectly centered.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 30, 2007)

coppertrail, I think your picture is excellent.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 30, 2007)

The wire across the emitter is reason to send it back. A mis-centered emitter is in the gray area.


----------



## taschenlampe (Jan 30, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> ... I don't have Macro mode on this camera ...


 
Macro mode:











Tom


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 30, 2007)

What's up with Fenix QC lately, don't someone look at the lights at all before they package them?


----------



## EsthetiX (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey... flashaholics... *Youre ganna laugh at me for this but....*

What's the best recheargable battery type to get for the l0d ce? What's brightest, longest lasting etc.. Does it matter what charger I get or can I just get a cheap one?


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 30, 2007)

EsthetiX said:


> Hey... flashaholics... *Youre ganna laugh at me for this but....*
> 
> What's the best recheargable battery type to get for the l0d ce? What's brightest, longest lasting etc.. Does it matter what charger I get or can I just get a cheap one?



longest lasting would be NimH, brightest would be 10440 from AW in CPF, sorry, can't be the best in both world


----------



## 9volt (Jan 30, 2007)

Click and zoom for an LOD bigger than your head


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 30, 2007)

taschenlampe said:


> Macro mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fenix quality control is its achilles tendon. I would return it if I was you. I will wait for dust to settle before jumping into the band wagon. So far I have tried two CREE lights - Titanium A19 and P1D CE. I have return one and sold the other because of quality control issue. I hope Inova, Surefire, and HDS are not too far around the corner.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jan 30, 2007)

I would have to agree on the Crappy quality control as well. Good lights though (when you get good ones).


----------



## paulr (Jan 30, 2007)

No serious QC problems with mine but these are value priced lights, with general construction technique accordingly, not built in the same league with the old Arc or HDS luxeon lights but also not priced or sized like those lights.

Best is to use NiMH rechargeables. I'm using Sanyo Eneloop (700 mah I think) right now but there are some 900 mah cells on the market that are supposedly not over-specced. For a backup cell I'd say stash an L92 lithium primary in your kit. 

I'm surely in a minority but I would not recommend messing with the 10440 li ion cell except for exhibition purposes. It appears to power the LED seriously outside its specified power range, plus the light gets hot pretty fast. If this light isn't powerful enough for you, consider a bigger light (P1D CE comes to mind) which will also have a bigger reflector and therefore more reach.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 30, 2007)

*paulr* wrote: _"I'm surely in a minority but I would not recommend messing with the 10440 li ion cell except for exhibition purposes. It appears to power the LED seriously outside its specified power range"_

This is GOOD advice -
In Part 2 of -

Fenix L0D-CE Comparison Review 

which has the Fenix L0D-CE on 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable 10440 -
I got these current draw readings -
10440 Open-Circuit voltage = 4.03V
Medium = 0.38A
Low = 0.17A
High = 1.11A

if we can assume the light is in direct-drive with 3.7V Li-Ion 10440 -
that's 4.03V (or perhaps 3.7V under load) at 1.11A ....

Now look at the Cree Specs -





The Maximum spec'd forward current is supposed to be 700mA -
this means the Cree XR-E LED is grossly over-driven way beyond its specs on a 10440 Li-Ion. 
This is not good news - and I probably would not suggest using 10440 in the L0D-CE.

My guess to why this sample may be drawing such high current could be the LED has a particularly low Vf? and may be that's why it's so bright?


----------



## WildChild (Jan 30, 2007)

New spec for XR-E is now 1A max! Retroactively.



UnknownVT said:


> *paulr* wrote: _"I'm surely in a minority but I would not recommend messing with the 10440 li ion cell except for exhibition purposes. It appears to power the LED seriously outside its specified power range"_
> 
> This is GOOD advice -
> In Part 2 of -
> ...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 30, 2007)

Doesn't look much off center to me, the angle of the pic makes it look bad.

The bond wires in damnitjim's photo look fine to me. It is a little off center but nothing I think that would affect the beam or anything.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 30, 2007)

*WildChild* wrote: _"New spec for XR-E is now 1A max! Retroactively."_

Thanks for bringing this to my attention -
this is the latest Cree Spec - from their Data Sheet - which I just downloaded from Cree - 
NOTE: the *retroactive* Max DC forward Current -






This makes me feel just a little better about the 10440 in the L0D-CE - however the LED is still over-driven beyond the maximum in the specs by at least 10% - less than I thought before - but still _NOT_ really good news.


----------



## txmatt (Jan 30, 2007)

Even if in "direct drive" and not in PWM, I bet you'd still see losses in the driver circuits at those currents levels. Would definitely be interesting to see current at the LED.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 30, 2007)

*txmatt* wrote: _"Even if in "direct drive" and not in PWM, I bet you'd still see losses in the driver circuits at those currents levels."_

My limited understanding of "direct-drive" means literally the LED is driven _DIRECTLY_ by the battery - ie: if my current draw at the battery is 1.11A then it is 1.11A at the LED -

How does a circuit affect this - if it is direct-drive?

Thanks,


----------



## txmatt (Jan 30, 2007)

If the light is truly direct drive, there is no current limiting circuitry between the battery and LED. By the fact that this light it dimmable, there is regulating/current limiting circuitry present. The PWM duty cycle might be such that the LED is constantly lit at full battery voltage, but the current is still flowing through circuit leads, solder points, and regulator devices, each of which introduce some loss.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 30, 2007)

*txmatt* wrote: _"If the light is truly direct drive, there is no current limiting circuitry between the battery and LED. By the fact that this light it dimmable, there is regulating/current limiting circuitry present. The PWM duty cycle might be such that the LED is constantly lit at full battery voltage, but the current is still flowing through circuit leads, solder points, and regulator devices, each of which introduce some loss."_

You may have to be patient....

One of the main functions of the circuit in the L0D-CE is to step up the voltage from the ~1.5V of the AAA alkaline battery to the Vf of the LED.

I have been told when the Vin (ie: the battery voltage) exceeds the Vout (normally the Vf of the LED) - the step-up circuit is by-passed - so in effect the light is in direct-drive eg: with the 3.7V Li-Ion 10440 - which measured 4.03V open-circuit.

That sounds like there is nothing between the battery and the LED when the light is on High and using 10440 - ie: when it measured 1.11A current draw.....


----------



## jayhackett03 (Jan 31, 2007)

pay attention.

for those guys that think the new L2D CE can output 135 lumens, i just asked fenix-store, this is what they said...

"Hi,

We currently do not have any lights called L2P CE.
We do have the L2P v2.0 and the L2D CE, however, neither of these lights 
can output 135 lumens.

Regards,
Gary"


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 31, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> The wire across the emitter is reason to send it back. A mis-centered emitter is in the gray area.



If he is talking about this "wire"





Then it's normal, see Newbie's pics of cree xre leds

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1659133&postcount=26

Edit: talking instead of stalking, typo


----------



## Lobo (Jan 31, 2007)

jayhackett03 said:


> pay attention.
> 
> for those guys that think the new L2D CE can output 135 lumens, i just asked fenix-store, this is what they said...
> 
> ...


 
Well, that's a bit odd, since the site still list the L2D at maximum 135 lumens, and they put that info there pretty recently.
http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_55&products_id=195
Would be a real bummer if it isnt 135 lumens.


----------



## PAB (Jan 31, 2007)

Several reviewers here have shown that at least the samples they had were more like 110 lumens out the window. Still Gary there should have quoted the specs on the web site. My guess, it's just a case of the new guy being confused. Or perhaps a typo on Gary's part. Happens.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 31, 2007)

PAB said:


> Several reviewers here have shown that at least the samples they had were more like 110 lumens out the window. Still Gary there should have quoted the specs on the web site. My guess, it's just a case of the new guy being confused. Or perhaps a typo on Gary's part. Happens.


 
Are you talking about the P1D CE now? Cause I havent seen anything about anyone having tested a L1D or L2D yet. 
And your probably right about the new guy being confused, or that he means that it's not actual 135 lumens.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyway, those who use the L0D/L0D CE with 10440 are supposed to know that they should not leave it for too much time on high because it heats really fast! With those batteries, high is more a burst mode, only if needed.



UnknownVT said:


> *WildChild* wrote: _"New spec for XR-E is now 1A max! Retroactively."_
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to my attention -
> this is the latest Cree Spec - from their Data Sheet - which I just downloaded from Cree -
> ...


----------



## dbhn (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone planning on building a 123 tube for the LID CE? I know I've seen it mentioned but nothing firm. I won't buy one without knowing one will be available...sometime. 
Thanks.


----------



## redduck (Feb 1, 2007)

How do I get the CPF discount from 4-7?


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 1, 2007)

enter cpf5 in the discount field upon checkout.


----------



## redduck (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks! Just ordered two L0D CE.


----------



## paulr (Feb 1, 2007)

135 lumens in these situations usually means 135 lumens come out of the led when the light is running. That is what we call "bulb lumens". Because of reflector and lens losses, not all of the bulb lumens actually emerge from the flashlight. Maybe 95 lumens or so actually come out the front. That is what we call "torch lumens". 135 torch lumens is a very bright light and up til recently there have been very few small lights that bright. Certainly the idea of a 2AA light producing 135 (or even 95) torch lumens would have been considered impossible as recently as a year or two ago.


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry for the last of updates/interaction these few days - I'm still recovering for that
long trip. 

One good news to report however, the L1D CE, L2D CE, L2Pv2.0 arrived this morning.
With some extra help all pre-orders will ship out today. 

After the pre-orders go out, as this moment, the remaining stock will be:
20x L1D CE
110x L2D CE
250x L2P v2.0

When you order and you look at your shopping cart, there will be indication if 
it's in stock or not. If it's not in stock, you'll be put on the next batch.
Another batch is schedule to come in on the 10th. 

Just playing the the L1D CE and it's really neat. Fenix has delivered the world's
first multi-level current regulated 1xAA!!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 2, 2007)

OK... I ordered a L1D CE and I hope it gets here before the 14th (APO) Not as a valentines gift for my wife, as a birthday gift for me  Glad they were in stock!


----------



## Thujone (Feb 2, 2007)

Beamshots & pics please!!!


----------



## paulr (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey 4x7, good to have you back. Does the L1D/L2D use PWM like the L0D? Do they have interchangeable battery tubes (i.e. exact same head so you can set it up both ways) like the L1T/L2T? Will you offer a similar one-head, both-tubes combination? I also gotta say I'd be a bit scared to use lithium AA's (especially Batterystation lithiums which can go up to 1.85 volts or so) in the L2P because of overdriving the led.

Lights I wish they'd make:
1) L1P CE/L2P CE: one level, no computerized UI, but with Cree led at full power. Or at most, L1T/L2P CE (two levels, no computer). The low level should be current controlled, not PWM.
2) L2P CE Turbo: One level, 135 lumens, no computer, 30mm reflector for long throw but still narrow enough to fit in pocket. An interchangeable 50mm reflector that you can switch with the 30mm would be great.


----------



## R11GS (Feb 2, 2007)

Been wading through all these pages and I'm still not sure I've got it right.







Is the L1D/L2D CE head compatible with the L1T/L2T bodies?


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 2, 2007)

This is great news. Since they're shipping today, the package should arrive on my birthday!


----------



## paulr (Feb 2, 2007)

Here's my L0D CE die photo:


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

paulr said:


> Hey 4x7, good to have you back. Does the L1D/L2D use PWM like the L0D?
> 
> No, it's NOT PWM. It's current regulated for top efficiency. PWM wastes
> lots of energy. There is a full current regulated circuit in the L1D/L2D.
> ...



Anyway, back to work for me. I'm confident all these will go out today.


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

..


----------



## paulr (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info re PWM, that's good to know. I'm confused about the battery tubes, I was asking if the L1D CE tube is compatible with the L2D CE tube, not if either is compatible with the L2T/L1T or L2P/L1P. If I can get a CE head and interchangeable 1AA/2AA tubes that's great.

I really wish for a model with no strobe or SOS, just one or two levels. It's like, Chris Reeve makes a really nice pocket knife called the Sebenza and it has one blade and no screwdrivers or other gadgets (I'd like to have one but it costs about $300). Some people like Swiss army knives with built in screwdrivers and corkscrews, but some like Sebenzas. Fenix used to make a really nice light called the L1p, which was like a Sebenza because it had just one mode. Then this new Cree led came out, but Fenix will only put it in a swiss-army type of light. That's like Nucor (or whoever) making a new type of steel which is stronger than the old ATS-34, and Chris Reeve refusing to make Sebenzas with it, and only using the new steel in multi-tools with corkscrews. There's nothing wrong with multi-tools but some of us still want a Sebenza. Could Fenix please keep making some Sebenza-like flashlights with no corkscrews?

Re L2P Turbo: sorry I was a bit unclear. "Turbo" didn't refer to the turbo brightness level, I meant the L2P Turbo should have a big (30mm) reflector like a Surefire "turbo head", maybe interchangeable with an even bigger (50mm) one. 

Anyway if they're going to include a strobe, they should slow it down to about 5 hz, like the Princeton Tec lights. The L0P strobe is way too fast, it's not obviously a strobe, it just makes people dizzy.


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

Paulr,

The L1D/L2D and L1T/L2T bodies are not interchangable. The threads in the L1D/L2D
head are slightly larger in diameter - I suspect it's to accomodate the current 
regulation circuitry.

I hear about about the simplicty of lights. However I think Fenix did the right
thing with the turbo mode. It's very easy just to turn on and use and
toggle between strobe and high.


----------



## baxter (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey 4sevens,

I just ordered a black L1D CE. Thanks.
I know it's a bit off topic, but will you have any black P1D CE's in stock soon?

Thanks,
baxter


----------



## thezman (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome back David.... :wave:


----------



## paulr (Feb 2, 2007)

4x7, sorry about the confusion about the battery tubes, if the L2D and L1D heads are the same, the tubes must interchange. So I think I'll order an L2D pretty soon and hope to buy an L1D tube later. I hope you'll be able to sell the L1D tubes. I like the L0D CE so much that I gave my L1p to a friend last night, so now I have no bright 1AA light and I need another one .

I really don't like toggling between strobe and high. Toggling should be between high and OFF, not high and strobe. Maybe they can reprogram it so that the strobe and SOS are on the same bezel setting:

Bezel position 1: low, medium, high, strobe, SOS, OFF
Bezel position 2: turbo, OFF

Then I could set the light to position 2 and squirt in some Loctite and have a light with no extra modes. I'm a software developer and I use computers all day long. I like to go hiking or camping to get AWAY from computers. So if I bring a flashlight with me I really want it to have NO COMPUTER .

More importantly, if I go hiking with another person, I want to be able to let him use my flashlight without having to explain it to him. It should just turn on and off. If I have to spend even one second explaining that it does this crazy strobing if you turn it off and then turn it back on, that is too complicated. I just want to set it to simple operation permanently and seal it there with Loctite.


----------



## ackbar (Feb 2, 2007)

David: Does the L2D CE share the same body design as the L2T?

BTW: I can't wait until I receive mine. time to curse CCRA.


----------



## TOMTEC (Feb 2, 2007)

While out hiking last weekend, I discovered that somewhere along the trail, my L1P from the original first group buy decided to exit it's holster without permission...  As much as I'm going to miss it, atleast it gives me the opportunity to pick up a new L1D CE! :rock:

TOMTEC


----------



## gunga (Feb 2, 2007)

Blast, I really should stop readnig these forums. I was waiting for an RMA to go through and wanted to get a L2/1D combo pack, but couldn't wait, had to put in my order...


----------



## ruralott (Feb 2, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Paulr,
> 
> The L1D/L2D and L1T/L2T bodies are not interchangable. The threads in the L1D/L2D
> head are slightly larger in diameter - I suspect it's to accomodate the current
> ...





> I wouldn't worry about it as the L1D and L2D head are the same - so
> they take the same voltage.




So, we can use L1D-CE head, with L2D-CE body, right? I think that was the question.

Thanks,


----------



## curtis22 (Feb 2, 2007)

ruralott said:


> So, we can use L1D-CE head, with L2D-CE body, right? I think that was the question.
> 
> Thanks,



The L1D and L2D heads are the same.


----------



## paulr (Feb 2, 2007)

My concern about voltage is that with two lithium AA cells in an L2D-CE, the led could get as much as 3.7 volts which is too much for the Cree, and those AA cells are able to supply a lot of current at that voltage.


----------



## jc28841 (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome back David!
Great news about the delivery... any chance of my L1D CE reaching Malaysia by the 15th?
Would be nice to bring back some light for the Lunar new year


----------



## yellow (Feb 2, 2007)

whooo, the Fenix' are about to be sent!!! 

just a minor thought:


paulr said:


> Bezel position 2: turbo, OFF


this is Your 4th (?) post to exactly this theme ...

bezel to Turbo (which is screwed IN, I wished this were normal mode, als normal mode will be my choice, which means my head will be "loose" all the time) 
click --> ON
click --> OFF
I dont see Your problem :thinking:

In my mind Fenix has produced the optimum light from all the inputs (and I am not going to mention the too high - low) 
and am not sure if all the wishes mentionned should be made. Sure, an 18650 Fenix D-CE were great, but too much models = too much cost = out of business.
Better have it as is
:thumbs up:


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

thezman said:


> Welcome back David.... :wave:



Thanks zman! It's REALLY nice to be back. It was -15C out there!


baxter said:


> Hey 4sevens,
> 
> I just ordered a black L1D CE. Thanks.
> I know it's a bit off topic, but will you have any black P1D CE's in stock soon?
> ...


P1D CE Blacks will be back on the 10th


paulr said:


> 4x7, sorry about the confusion about the battery tubes, if the L2D and L1D heads are the same, the tubes must interchange. So I think I'll order an L2D pretty soon and hope to buy an L1D tube later. I hope you'll be able to sell the L1D tubes.


I will - check back in mid march.


ackbar said:


> David: Does the L2D CE share the same body design as the L2T?


Same body design yes, but the threading for the head is not compatible.


ruralott said:


> So, we can use L1D-CE head, with L2D-CE body, right? I think that was the question.
> 
> Thanks,


Yep. Again, the L1D CE and L2D CE heads are identical.


paulr said:


> My concern about voltage is that with two lithium AA cells in an L2D-CE, the led could get as much as 3.7 volts which is too much for the Cree, and those AA cells are able to supply a lot of current at that voltage.


I've tried a li-ion and it works in direct drive. All the levels end up being
the same above 3.5v (or whatever the Vf + .5v is)


jc28841 said:


> Welcome back David!
> Great news about the delivery... any chance of my L1D CE reaching Malaysia by the 15th?
> Would be nice to bring back some light for the Lunar new year


It's possible if you go for the GPM or GEM option


----------



## CarlJ (Feb 2, 2007)

Quick question, which presumably only 4sevens can answer at this point: a twist of the bezel selects between General Mode (L->M->H->SOS) and Turbo Mode (superH->Strobe), but... which is which? With the bezel tightened all the way down, are you getting General mode, or Turbo mode?

Also, there has been a lot of debate over which style/flavor of battery tube the L2D has. If you could tell us which other Fenix it most resembles (or post a link to a side-view pic of the L2D -- doesn't need to be up to the standards of the other pics on your site, anything will do), you'd probably make a bunch of people happy.


----------



## Miracle (Feb 2, 2007)

can some kind souls please confirm if the L1D CE will run on 4.2v rechargables?

Will it give 135 lumens?

:huh2:


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

CarlJ said:


> Quick question, which presumably only 4sevens can answer at this point: a twist of the bezel selects between General Mode (L->M->H->SOS) and Turbo Mode (superH->Strobe), but... which is which? With the bezel tightened all the way down, are you getting General mode, or Turbo mode?
> 
> Also, there has been a lot of debate over which style/flavor of battery tube the L2D has. If you could tell us which other Fenix it most resembles (or post a link to a side-view pic of the L2D -- doesn't need to be up to the standards of the other pics on your site, anything will do), you'd probably make a bunch of people happy.



Tightened down puts it in turbo mode - in fact it behaves exactly like the L2T/L1T when twisting the head - you switch from turbohigh and low. Kinda
neat! 

The body style of the L2D is the same as the L2T. I do have the pictures
of the L2D's but I just haven't gotten around to updating the store.
Do you want the pictures or do you us to get all the packages out today? 


Miracle said:


> can some kind souls please confirm if the L1D CE will run on 4.2v rechargables?
> 
> Will it give 135 lumens?
> 
> :huh2:


At 3.0v, you're getting 135 lumens from the Cree. Above that your output
will be more but will depend on the Vf of the Cree - which will vary from part to part.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 2, 2007)

9315 Shipped


----------



## ackbar (Feb 2, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Same body design yes, but the threading for the head is not compatible.



One more question. Regarding the threads: Are they annodised like the L*P or is it bare Al like the L*T? I dropped my L2T a few months ago and turning the bezel has been very gritty ever since.


----------



## cannesahs (Feb 2, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Do you want the pictures or do you us to get all the packages out today?



Pictures! I got confirmation about shipping mine (#9308) already. :devil:

Seriously: First customers, then us.


----------



## ackbar (Feb 2, 2007)

cannesahs said:


> Pictures! I got confirmation about shipping mine already. :devil:



Don't rock the boat! I haven't gotten confirmation yet


----------



## mcmc (Feb 2, 2007)

> I've tried a li-ion and it works in direct drive. All the levels end up being
> the same above 3.5v (or whatever the Vf + .5v is)



David, so just to clarify: if you run a 14500 Li-Ion rechargeable in the 1AA version, you won't get any of the lower levels, it will all be direct drive across both normal and turbo modes? will SOS and strobe be preserved?


----------



## tslrc (Feb 2, 2007)

Confirmation for order 9333, Woo-Hoo ! :rock:


----------



## txmatt (Feb 2, 2007)

paulr said:


> My concern about voltage is that with two lithium AA cells in an L2D-CE, the led could get as much as 3.7 volts which is too much for the Cree, and those AA cells are able to supply a lot of current at that voltage.



Per

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/64660&page=1&pp=30

AA Lithiums drop rapidly to 1.4 volts each at a 1 amp rate.


----------



## ackbar (Feb 2, 2007)

Order # 9370 shipped!


----------



## tslrc (Feb 2, 2007)

Ackbar - I think I looked a lot like your avatar when I found out my order had shipped!


----------



## ackbar (Feb 2, 2007)

tslrc said:


> Ackbar - I think I looked a lot like your avatar when I found out my order had shipped!



LOL same here!


----------



## speederino (Feb 2, 2007)

David, do you know if the L2P 2.0 head threading is compatible with either the L2D-CE or the L2T?


----------



## jhawkins1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Yay! My birthday present is enroute! order 9456 just shipped!


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 2, 2007)

9732 Shipped . . .


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

mcmc said:


> David, so just to clarify: if you run a 14500 Li-Ion rechargeable in the 1AA version, you won't get any of the lower levels, it will all be direct drive across both normal and turbo modes? will SOS and strobe be preserved?



You got it.



speederino said:


> David, do you know if the L2P 2.0 head threading is compatible with either the L2D-CE or the L2T?



No they are not. The L2P v2.0 uses the same threading as the L1P/L2P/L1T/L2T lights. In fact it works with the cr123 bodies very
nicely (I just tested it). However we only have about a dozen or
so of those bodies and there will not be another run after this.


----------



## Jay R (Feb 2, 2007)

Four 7's, any idea if and when you may be getting L0D CE in natural HA ???


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 2, 2007)

Jay R said:


> Four 7's, any idea if and when you may be getting L0D CE in natural HA ???



My guess is mid march.


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 2, 2007)

Today I, had the pleasure of meeting David, of The Fenix-Store.com. David, is a good man and a good person to do business with.I, also got a L2DCE.This is an outstanding light and very bright.I, do not a way to take beam shots but again it very bright.

Thanks-- David.


----------



## speederino (Feb 2, 2007)

Dude I am so glad you edited your post!


----------



## Thujone (Feb 2, 2007)

nightwalker said:


> Today I, had the pleasure of meeting David, of The Fenix-Store.com. David, is a good man and a good person to do business with.I, also got a L2DCE.This is an outstanding light and very bright.I, do not a way to take beam shots but again it very bright.
> 
> Thanks-- David.



Does there appear to be a dark ring around the hotspot?


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 2, 2007)

Speederino, 



Thujond-no ring


----------



## Thujone (Feb 2, 2007)

nightwalker said:


> Speederino,
> 
> Thujond-no ring



Great news! :rock:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 2, 2007)

Order number 9981 shipped. I can't wait for this awesome light! :rock:


----------



## jezzyp (Feb 2, 2007)

Ordered the L1DCE just to compare to my P1DCE. I'm sure we've all been receiving emails from gary of fenix-store.com- Is he a CPF member yet?

order 9941 now heading east


----------



## speederino (Feb 2, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Great news! :rock:



Second that, brother! No more Lord of the Rings!

And nightwalker, looks like it stays between you and me!


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 2, 2007)

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l267/jmbenton/2007_0202Image0004.jpg
I, was to get dig camera.Here are some pic's of th Fenix L2DCE and A L1P.
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l267/jmbenton/2007_0202Image0003.jpg


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 2, 2007)

#1 L1P
#2 L2DCE


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 2, 2007)

I, am a newbie not very good pic's. Does #2 L2DCE have any rings?


----------



## ackbar (Feb 2, 2007)

is it just me or do you guys see the ring around the hotspot? Something is seriously wrong cause the L1P looks just as bright as the L2DCE.


----------



## mchlwise (Feb 2, 2007)

nightwalker said:


> I, am a newbie not very good pic's. Does #2 L2DCE have any rings?



Looks slightly ringy to me. 

Not as bad as the P1DCE was, but looks a little ringy.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Feb 2, 2007)

paulr said:


> More importantly, if I go hiking with another person, I want to be able to let him use my flashlight without having to explain it to him. It should just turn on and off. If I have to spend even one second explaining that it does this crazy strobing if you turn it off and then turn it back on, that is too complicated. I just want to set it to simple operation permanently and seal it there with Loctite.


 
Paul I don't think these are the lights for you.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Feb 2, 2007)

4sevens I admire your business. I hope you become huge one day. Your level of customer service is remarkable. You answer all questions with a smile, no matter how ridiculous I think the question is. I just wanted to say thanks for the hard work getting these super cool lights to us so quickly. I didn't have a problem at all refering my sister-in-law to your store when she told me she was in the market for a small light with an sos function...She's in the Navy and going to active duty in Africa for 18 months with her P1D-CE. She's had it for a couple weeks now and really likes it. I will let everyone know how it held out for her. That goes to show some ppl do like the sos function. I can't believe she got a cree XR-E light before me! I can't wait to retire my L2T and use the L2D-CE. Ppl at work are really gonna laugh at me now!


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 2, 2007)

Nothing compares to the ring on my Huntlight CREE, I almost [email protected] myself when I saw it. But I digress . . .

Why are the LEDS set deeper beneath the reflectors on the CREE Lights, heat dissipation?


----------



## Glockstersharp (Feb 2, 2007)

CeilingDweller said:


> Paul I don't think these are the lights for you.


 
Simple and well-stated.


----------



## paulr (Feb 2, 2007)

CeilingDweller said:


> Paul I don't think these are the lights for you.


Well I hope Fenix considers the feedback from its customers which is why I bother making these comments here. Obviously I can live with the L1D/L2D's interface since I plan to buy one. But I wish they hadn't messed up the clean, simple interface of the L1p. There's a saying in engineering that if something isn't broken, don't fix it! Yellow's analysis (#639) that setting the bezel to turbo mode recreates the L1p interface isn't quite right, since it skips a step: turning the light on, then off, then on again (like if you decide within 1.5 sec of turning it off that you really weren't done with it yet) puts it into this surprising strobing mode. I've done that with the L0D-CE several times already in just the 2 days I've had it, surprising myself even though I already know about the mode. But it does help that you can switch from turbo to low and back by just twisting the bezel.

I agree with you that 4x7 is doing a great job responding to all these questions and helping his customers.

4x7, how is your supply of L1D-CE's holding up? I've been going back and forth about whether to order the L2D-CE now and get the 1AA tube later, or the other way around. Currently I'm leaning towards getting the 1AA tube first. I guess waiting til Feb 10 is no big deal though.


----------



## charge (Feb 2, 2007)

Order #9673 shipped :rock:

My birthday came early. I just had to sell my L2T which I loved. I was asked by my dad what I wanted for my B-day to which I replied "L2D CE"

cant wait to get it. Thanks 4sevens. Cant wait to deal with you again.

charge


----------



## mcmc (Feb 2, 2007)

4sevens said:


> You got it.



Thanks =) That's a bummer - I was hoping for access to the low, mid, high, and burst (plus sos and strobe) of the L2D CE in a L1D sized package w/ the 14500.

But, since the heads are the same, perhaps this is possible with a 3v half-CR-V3 lithium?


----------



## Glockamolie (Feb 2, 2007)

Lurker turned new member here.

Order #9944 for one L2D CE ordered on 02/01, shipped today. :rock:

Great, like I needed another addiction. :laughing:


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 2, 2007)

Just posted over in the CPF reviews section -

Fenix L1D-CE Comparison Review 

enjoy!


----------



## Thujone (Feb 2, 2007)

ackbar said:


> is it just me or do you guys see the ring around the hotspot?
> 
> Barely
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 3, 2007)

David,

Do you still have any of the 20x L1D CE left?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 3, 2007)

Why can't Fenix put in a textured reflector? The beamshots I've seen are still almost as bad as a P1D-CE. Haven't they been listening?

Or maybe they need to switch to Seoul P4's. Here's a couple samples of the beam when dropping in a Seoul to an existing AAA Fenix light.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 3, 2007)

FYI, in a poll here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144160

... 76% of potential buyers want Fenix to do something better with their reflectors, even if it costs a little extra.


----------



## txmatt (Feb 3, 2007)

For me, there's no reason for Fenix to put in a textured reflector because in use, there's no need for them. Neither my P1D CE or L0D CE sacrifice any usability due to rings visible only when white wall hunting.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Feb 3, 2007)

Engpaul wow your sig blows my feable little mind! Did you build those yourself? If you did you're like the Zen master of flashlights. I want to be your follower! lol What type of mechanical engineering are you involved in? I am on the maintenance end at a full service hotel.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 3, 2007)

CeilingDweller said:


> Engpaul wow your sig blows my feable little mind! Did you build those yourself? If you did you're like the Zen master of flashlights. I want to be your follower! lol What type of mechanical engineering are you involved in? I am on the maintenance end at a full service hotel.


 
The flashlights in [] I upgraded myself, in () they came stock with Cree.

One thing I've learned, if a Cree doesn't have a textured reflector, it's going to have rings and drop-outs in the beam.

I design electrical connectors and interconnect assemblies... unfortunately they don't light up  :laughing:


----------



## CeilingDweller (Feb 3, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> The flashlights in [] I upgraded myself, in () they came stock with Cree.
> 
> One thing I've learned, if a Cree doesn't have a textured reflector, it's going to have rings and drop-outs in the beam.
> 
> I design electrical connectors and interconnect assemblies... unfortunately they don't light up  :laughing:


 
ROTFLMAO that's too funny! I suppose if an end user makes a boo-boo they will in fact light up! hehehhehe I'm curious as to what sort of applications and voltages? 

I'm wondering if the lower settings also have this ringy issue? I wish they would at least make the reflector easy to access for those that aren't fond of rings. Darn engineers...Probably don't have a lick of field experience.  LOL Anyways I want to solder something. On your Minimag led 2aa were you allowed the room to install any kind of regulation device?


----------



## Orion1632 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just placed my order for a Fenix LOD CE with Fenix-Store can't wait to get it now. I guess I am starting down the slippery slide as I am getting yet another flashlight after many Maglites (AA, AAA, D) a Surefire L2, and now a Fenix.


----------



## jc28841 (Feb 4, 2007)

I hear you on the need for a textured reflector. Too bad they left it out. I was psyched when I saw it on the original announcement.

Is it just me, or does anyone find the little doughnut hole at close range annoying on the L1T? Would a textured reflector help with this? I recall my old Q3 never had this problem (before it decided to fall off my belt )

Eagerly awaiting my L1D CE...





EngrPaul said:


> Why can't Fenix put in a textured reflector? The beamshots I've seen are still almost as bad as a P1D-CE. Haven't they been listening?
> 
> Or maybe they need to switch to Seoul P4's. Here's a couple samples of the beam when dropping in a Seoul to an existing AAA Fenix light.



BTW, greets from a fellow engineer... I work at a CD-R factory. Things don't light up much, although they occasionally blow up


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 4, 2007)

Fenix L1D-CE head -









Please see the full review -

Fenix L1D-CE Comparison Review


----------



## CeilingDweller (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks VT. I've read a lot of your posts. You always keep me interested.
Am I looking at this right? The L1D head un-threads to expose the emitter?


----------



## paulr (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice that they didn't loctite these the way they did most of the L1p heads. Maybe someone can make a turbo head for the L2D CE.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder how hard the reflector would be to remove? I have a hunch Fenix did this so they can sell us some of their new reflectors they've been researching.
I'll buy one.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 4, 2007)

That's quite an ugly ghostly beam.


----------



## hburner (Feb 4, 2007)

I orderd my L2D yesterday, after reading all the hype I just had to have one, maybe two before it is over with. I have 2 of the L2Ts and love them both!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 4, 2007)

My L0D CE arrived today, very impressed, It will replace the E1 on my keyring


----------



## jc28841 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ah... Fenix finally updated their website...


----------



## Raindog- (Feb 5, 2007)

Please, can anyone confirm L1T and L1D bodies are interchangeable?

Is valid the "Knurled CR123 Body for Fenix LxT" also for the L1D...???


Thanks a lot.


----------



## gunga (Feb 5, 2007)

You may want to check the posts (there are many).

L1T and L1D bodies have different threading so the bodies are NOT interchangable.

Tailcaps are, but that's another story...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 5, 2007)

Raindog- said:


> Please, can anyone confirm L1T and L1D bodies are interchangeable?
> 
> No, Not at all, only the tailcaps are interchangeable,
> the heads are of a different diameter


----------



## lukestephens777 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think they are interchangeable. The threading is different.


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2007)

David, not sure my PM's are getting through to you. I've decided not to have you make me a P1D with one of my To-Die-For cyan emitters. My craving for Cyan has been fulfilled with Mac's Quad Cyan. Will you go ahead and forward to me, the ones that Fred sent you on my behalf? Let me know what shipping is. Thanks!


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 5, 2007)

BVH said:


> David, not sure my PM's are getting through to you. I've decided not to have you make me a P1D with one of my To-Die-For cyan emitters. My craving for Cyan has been fulfilled with Mac's Quad Cyan. Will you go ahead and forward to me, the ones that Fred sent you on my behalf? Let me know what shipping is. Thanks!



BVH, yes my PM box is full. You can email me too
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=4303

I'll forward those emitters to you. Sorry, Fenix has not been able to send me
unpotted p1d's yet. They're still trying to fill the demand for the normal ones.


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2007)

David, clicked on link to email but says email not available. I didn't think CPF email was working? Will you send an email to [email protected] and I'll reply back with shipping add'y.


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 5, 2007)

BVH said:


> David, clicked on link to email but says email not available. I didn't think CPF email was working? Will you send an email to [email protected] and I'll reply back with shipping add'y.



email sent. Sorry folks about the full PM. I keep deleting replied messages
and sent message to reply, but now I have a box full of PM's that I can
reply to. I'll knock them out today and through this upcoming week


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 5, 2007)

As the bezel/reflector part of the head unscrews from the rest/LED part of the head on the L1D-CE - see photos in Post #*692* (link) above -

It is possible to re-focus the beam by unscrewing the bezel/reflector part of the head -

Please see Post #*68* (link) for comparison beamshots of before and after in the full review thread -

Fenix L1D-CE Comparison Review


----------



## Shurock (Feb 5, 2007)

Got my L1DCE and batteries from AW today. I charged and installed the 14500 Lion. That is one bright little light. With the Lion fully charged, you get turbo mode only, both high beam and strobe. You switch between the two by rotating the head w/in 1.5 seconds. As far as I can tell, the clicky tailcap is not used at all when you are working with a full charge 14500. Probably best to keep a Lion around for pocket rocket duties and an NiMh for general use. Great looking light.


----------



## 9volt (Feb 5, 2007)

I can switch between modes by gently pressing the tailcap (ie not a full click). Does that work to switch between modes with a 14500?


----------



## 9volt (Feb 5, 2007)

Is it a problem to run this light w/o an o-ring on the head? It's easier to turn w/o it.


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 5, 2007)

Will the L1D bodies be available for sale?


----------



## Shurock (Feb 5, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> I can switch between modes by gently pressing the tailcap (ie not a full click). Does that work to switch between modes with a 14500?



It did not work for me.


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Feb 5, 2007)

oBMTo said:


> Will the L1D bodies be available for sale?


 Hopeing for an answer soon as to the availability of L1D bodies for sale...my L2D ce came today and I love it ,,small form factor with 14500 would be great for edc...hope david has news from fenix as to availability....


----------



## curtis22 (Feb 5, 2007)

oBMTo said:


> Will the L1D bodies be available for sale?



7777 has already said yes.

Also, the Fenix web page lists it as an accessory. It just isn't available yet.


----------



## 9volt (Feb 5, 2007)

Shurock said:


> It did not work for me.



Wierd, that's one of my favorite features of the light. I didn't RTFM, is it supposed to operate like this?


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 5, 2007)

curtis22 said:


> 7777 has already said yes.
> 
> Also, the Fenix web page lists it as an accessory. It just isn't available yet.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Feb 5, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> Wierd, that's one of my favorite features of the light. I didn't RTFM, is it supposed to operate like this?



It is, but it is not made for the 4.2v that a Li-Ion 14500 pushes. Once it drops to within spec (I believe 3.6v), those operations kick in.

Simply Put: This light is not built for a 4.2v Li-Ion. However, it can still operate with one.


----------



## paulr (Feb 5, 2007)

It occurs to me, it would be great if they made a 2AAA (penlight format) battery tube for the L0D CE. That should get the brightness up a few levels. If necessary they should adjust the circuit for it. Maybe a modder can make such a tube if Fenix doesn't. I'd buy one.


----------



## Shurock (Feb 6, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> It is, but it is not made for the 4.2v that a Li-Ion 14500 pushes. Once it drops to within spec (I believe 3.6v), those operations kick in.



That is right. The longer I use it, the normal clicking/switching operations of turbo mode kick in.


----------



## r0b0r (Feb 6, 2007)

paulr said:


> It occurs to me, it would be great if they made a 2AAA (penlight format) battery tube for the L0D CE. That should get the brightness up a few levels. If necessary they should adjust the circuit for it. Maybe a modder can make such a tube if Fenix doesn't. I'd buy one.



Theres always LiI


----------



## phoneguy (Feb 6, 2007)

The textured reflector is awesome. Eric(MM) modded an L1P for me with a P4/XRE and a textured IMS20, this thing screams with a CR123...and no donut




jc28841 said:


> I hear you on the need for a textured reflector. Too bad they left it out. I was psyched when I saw it on the original announcement.
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone find the little doughnut hole at close range annoying on the L1T? Would a textured reflector help with this? I recall my old Q3 never had this problem (before it decided to fall off my belt )
> 
> ...


----------



## BobbyRS (Feb 6, 2007)

Pics? Beamshots? Don't just come around here talking like that without having some pics to go along with it.  



phoneguy said:


> The textured reflector is awesome. Eric(MM) modded an L1P for me with a P4/XRE and a textured IMS20, this thing screams with a CR123...and no donut


----------



## jc28841 (Feb 6, 2007)

Beamshots? 
And how much did that cost?



phoneguy said:


> The textured reflector is awesome. Eric(MM) modded an L1P for me with a P4/XRE and a textured IMS20, this thing screams with a CR123...and no donut


----------



## LowBat (Feb 6, 2007)

Woohoo! Got my L1D in the mail finally. This is just the right EDC flashlight I've been waiting for.  Thanks 4/7s


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 6, 2007)

Carried my L1D CE today. I was working on some network equipment in a ceiling. This light really came in handy.


----------



## phoneguy (Feb 6, 2007)

Working on beamshots. 



BobbyRS said:


> Pics? Beamshots? Don't just come around here talking like that without having some pics to go along with it.




Cost was reasonable, please contact him directly.I am not trying to trash this thread, just letting Fenix know that they should offer the textured reflector as an option IMHO.


jc28841 Beamshots? 
And how much did that cost?


----------



## MillerMods (Feb 7, 2007)

phoneguy said:


> The textured reflector is awesome. Eric(MM) modded an L1P for me with a P4/XRE and a textured IMS20, this thing screams with a CR123...and no donut


The reflector I used was actually an McR-18 stiple reflector. 4sevens was modifying them for use with the XR-Es. I don't know if he still plans to sell more or not.


----------



## BobbyRS (Feb 7, 2007)

How you doin Eric? Good to hear from you.

The only reflectors I seen on his site is the MCR-18 (Joker) one. Not sure if this is the same one or not. It does say they work with the Fenix line of lights, but it doesn't say if it is for use with the XR-E's. 

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=131



Speaking of MM L1x lights... anyone have one that they can compare it directly to the new L1D CE? I have a MM L1P with a 3w UX1L that handles the 14500 with no problems (besides a little heat). I would really be interested to see a comparison between the two. I really like the regulation and UI/Levels of the new L1D CE, but have been a little let down by the reflector/ring issue and the lack of definitive support for a 14500. Modding my current MM L1P with a XR-E or SSC may still be what I am looking for. The multilevels aren't all that important for me since I also have a 3-stage MM L0P that I carry around as well. I usually use my MM L1P for max brightness situations.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 9, 2007)

I _*really*_ want an L1D CE, but won't order one until I see an OP reflector factory installed in these. So far, this looks like the perfect CREE based AA light for me as far as the UI- not over engineered and not too basic. 


Any info on new OP reflectors for a future (hopefully really near future) batch of these lights? 4/7s?

Thanks!


----------



## Redregie (Feb 9, 2007)

Well they've arrived (L1D CE & L2D CE)

Just had a phone call from my Wife to tell me....
" A Parcel has arrived from America....Click"

Told you she'd kill me






Good Job its Valentines day next week, i have a major charm offensive starting right now





Still when she see's the nice shiny L1D CE that'll replace her L1P I'm sure she will be delighted........Wont She ?


----------



## 9volt (Feb 9, 2007)

srvctec said:


> I _*really*_ want an L1D CE, but won't order one until I see an OP reflector factory installed in these.



The beam is really nice once it's been refocused.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 9, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> The beam is really nice once it's been refocused.



I concur.


----------



## racerford (Feb 9, 2007)

Redregie said:


> Well they've arrived (L1D CE & L2D CE)
> 
> .........
> Good Job its Valentines day next week, i have a major charm offensive starting right now
> ...


 
Yes, if it is shining on a nice new piece of diamond jewelry for her!


----------



## cdosrun (Feb 9, 2007)

My L2D arrived today as well, my first Fenix clickie torch. I am really impressed with the switch; I can only compare it to Mags and a Kroll tail cap I have so I am not exactly experienced with these switches, but it feels really nice to use, tactile feedback and a nice, positive, short action. I have only tried it on expired lithium AA cells and an old alkaline with a dummy, but it is getting far more out of them than the torches they came from.

The head on mine was loose enough open with my bare hands (albeit with a little difficulty), and as reported, the ring in the beam can be defocused quite easily. Interestingly enough, my head says "l2" on the contact side of the PCB, I don't know if this is the same as the L1 (guess it is as it is fine on one cell).

I'm really impressed, just slightly disappointed that I couldn't just go ahead and buy the L1D as well :-( Still, hard to justify buying more than one torch at a time when the reliability of lighting and mains power is so good.

Andrew


----------



## schill (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had my L1D-CE for a few days now and think it's pretty good. I've gotten used to EDCing an L1P/L2P head with a CR123 body (carried in a P1 holster on my belt). It would be great if someone made a CR123 adapter that fit the new L1D head. 3V and a shorter body - it would definitely become my new EDC.


----------



## LowBat (Feb 9, 2007)

I've also been EDCing my L1D CE for a few days now (replaced my L1P). This L1D puts out more spill than my SLPP4AALux and almost throws as far. I'm really impressed that a 1xAA light can match output with a higher class of flashlight. Where the L1P would suffice for 90% of my needs, this L1D does everything I need and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## pae77 (Feb 9, 2007)

One thing I really like about my new L1D CE is that even on low, it lights up a small room pretty well in "candlestick" mode. Also in general use low provides a pretty useful amount of illumination along with it's amazing claimed 20+ hours of runtime at that level (although I haven't tested the runtime yet). This is just what I was hoping for in this light as it will be really useful in extended power outages or other emergency situations.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Feb 12, 2007)

My L1D-CE arrived today on the east coast of Canada! Looks pretty good so far, a slight refocus and the beam is good. Will know more tonight!!!!!!


----------



## jhawkins1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Stupid double post! Gotta love the "Server is Busy"!


----------



## srvctec (Feb 12, 2007)

srvctec said:


> I _*really*_ want an L1D CE, but won't order one until I see an OP reflector factory installed in these. So far, this looks like the perfect CREE based AA light for me as far as the UI- not over engineered and not too basic.
> 
> 
> Any info on new OP reflectors for a future (hopefully really near future) batch of these lights? 4/7s?
> ...



David emailed me the answer to my post above (I emailed him the question as well as posting here) and asked me to post his reply. Here is the meat of it.

"Unfortunately there has not been a decision made at Fenix about the reflectors. They prefer the smooth reflectors and actually when the survey was put up, lots of people were outraged at the thought of change and began to email us. The fact is the sputter does seriously reduce the amount of throw a reflector puts out and in real life use it's really not an issue. However, I will ask Fenix again about the possibility of putting a special one out for cpf folks."

I think I'll probably get one anyway- can't hardly stand waiting this long for a CREE based AA light.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine arrived today, it looks like a fatter version of the L2T but much brighter,
The UI is what I expected soft press to change the change modes, The beam is nice and white with no green. Small twist of the head puts it in SoS and Turbo mode


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 13, 2007)

I really dig the L1D-CE and L0D-CE.

The L1D-CE beam is a lot better than I thought it would be, not much of a ring at all. Only complaint is the notch in the tailcap is a little sharp and needs to be chamfered before anodizing like everything else.


----------



## MSHasegawa (Feb 13, 2007)

Interesting information regarding orange peel reflector:

My Japanese source (a reseller) in communication with Fenix was told that they were not going OP reflector because "throw is considered very important in the US market" and they didn't want to upset their largest set of customers.

Now, I'm curious. Besides CPF, who knows about Fenix lights and are vocal about reflector design? It's not like these lights are sold in brick-and-mortar stores for regular consumers. Or are they?

Who is sending Fenix these emails complaining about potential change in reflectors?

Perhaps Fenix is making these stories up to pseudo-justify their decision not to change the reflectors???


----------



## ruralott (Feb 13, 2007)

MSHasegawa said:


> Perhaps Fenix is making these stories up to pseudo-justify their decision not to change the reflectors???


I don't understand why any manufacturer would want to do that. If changing the reflector is hard or expensive then yeah, they may make up stories to cover the less than impressive reasons. But I don't think it is the case.
If you look at 4sevens poll right here on CPF %52.62 want thin texture (somewhat ringy), %27.68 wants no change. In another word, you may say that at least %80 prefer more throw than completely eliminate the rings.
Anyway, ringy and smooth reflectors are not mutually exclusive as UnknownVT had discovered that by un-focused the light, you can get rid of the rings. The un-documented feature should further support the decision of Fenix to go with the smooth reflectors.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 13, 2007)

If they want good throw without rings, they should use the Seoul P4 and be done with it. Instead, they are using ringy, poorly-centered Crees with coursely lathed reflector. MO.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 13, 2007)

Received my L1D CE today and the UI works very well once I get used to it. Wish the low was a little lower but it works fine at the level Fenix chose so no worries. The beam is strong but there is that ring thing that is very noticable. 

I bought one as a helmet mounted bike light so the ring is not a worry there, the extra throw is welcomed. Compared it against my MillerMods 1.7 watt L1P with UWAJ LuxeonIII and it out throws it with a brighter spill!  The strobe mode combined with max output in the turbo portion makes it a great bike light, if the output of the thing don't get you noticed, the stobe wakes them up. Have not tried it during the day yet but the stobe should be very noticable even with the sun shining. 

I am going to pick up a few more of these for the family bikes. Use it as a flashlight? Hmmmm, if it says Fenix L1x on it...it sits on a helmet.


----------



## Orion1632 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got my LOD CE last night and it's great ! I am running it with a sanyo Enaloop nimh as it's bright enough for what I want, Low could be lower though. Thanks guys for the discussion that prompted me to get it.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 19, 2007)

4sevens,

I noticed that on your website, the L1D CE is out of stock. Will they be in stock on the 26th, or is that when they will ship from China? Just when I mostly make up my mind to get one, they're out of stock.  Maybe by the time they're back in stock I'll talk myself out of getting one again (been going back and forth on this). I don't really *need* one, I just *want* one.


----------



## whc (Feb 19, 2007)

Gut my L1D CE today, very nice I must say, like that it is a bit longer than L1T for tactical use/hold. The tint I very white, the whitest I have seen yet on a Fenix flashlight. The UI is as good as it can get, like the strobe feature.

I really hope that Fenix or some other will make a OP-Type reflector, the ring though ok to live with, and the LED is very well centred, but if the OP-Type reflector came out, I would be all over it .

What about Li-Ion batteries, is it safe to use in the L1D CE? Nothing is written on Fenix's website about this (unlike earlier Fenix flashlights), anyone who knows about this matter?


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 19, 2007)

*whc* wrote: _"What about Li-Ion batteries, is it safe to use in the L1D CE? Nothing is written on Fenix's website about this (unlike earlier Fenix flashlights), anyone who knows about this matter?"_

Please see -
*Part 2* - 3.7V Li-Ion Rechargeable 14500 in Post #*92*
of 
Fenix L1D-CE Comparison Review

On freshly charged 3.7V Li-Ion 14500 - all the brightness levels (low, medium, high and Turbo) appear to be the same. When the battery's voltage drops then the levels are differentiated - however that also means the battery is near the end of its capacity.


----------



## zgurl (Feb 21, 2007)

> On freshly charged 3.7V Li-Ion 14500 - all the brightness levels (low, medium, high and Turbo) appear to be the same. When the battery's voltage drops then *the levels are differentiated* - however that also means *the battery is near the end of its capacity*.


 this could be also a good alert for you that is it time to change the battery!


----------



## Al_Havemann (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if there’s any chance there will ever be a 2XAAA tube for the L0D?

Just for kicks, I cut down an old MiniMag AAA tube so it was the right length and would slide into the L0D head. I loaded a couple of fresh AAA Alkalines just pressed it into the L0D head to turn it on (can’t cut the threads). 

And it really works great!, this little sucker is bright!. Since I don’t have any other Cree light to compare it to, I used my P1. Output on Turbo seems to be *at least* 2X brighter then the P1 and all of the levels work as they should. I set it on Turbo, wrapped a strip of Duct tape on the tube/head junction to keep it turned on and let it run until it shut down after 2:38. There didn’t appear to be any real drop in output until 2:17 into the run.

I’ve always gotten alone with 2XAAA lights, they clip easily into a shirt or pants pocket and I really like this one. I just wish I had some way to machine a proper tube.

Any ideas?.

Al


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds like a 2 AAA body would be a good thing. Hope Fenix thinks so.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 23, 2007)

+1 for extra tube options... A cr123 tube for the LxDce would be super dooper as well.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 23, 2007)

Badbeams3 said:


> Sounds like a 2 AAA body would be a good thing. Hope Fenix thinks so.



I would like to see a 2AAA version


----------



## jc28841 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay my L1D CE finally arrived 
This will be my new EDC. Way brighter than the L1T, but I can't seem to discern much if any difference between High and Turbo. Ringy of course (the reflector itself has very obvious rings) but not too distracting.
Strobe is suitably irritating... now to annoy some colleagues


----------



## LowBat (Feb 26, 2007)

jc28841 said:


> Yay my L1D CE finally arrived
> This will be my new EDC. Way brighter than the L1T, but I can't seem to discern much if any difference between High and Turbo. Ringy of course (the reflector itself has very obvious rings) but not too distracting.
> Strobe is suitably irritating... now to annoy some colleagues


High and turbo are almost exactly the same in the L1D. If you use the L2D body tube, the turbo mode will put out more light. See here.


----------

